# Sensor de temperatura con LM35



## Rysf23 (May 15, 2006)

Hola!! 

Estoy haciendo un sensor de temperatura con un componente llamado LM35 que da un salida de 10mv/ºC. Quisiera saber si se puede hacer un circuito con un potenciometro , un transistor NPN y un componente llamado Lm358 y un rele. Para q al dar el Lm35 una señal de 200mv (20 ºC) encienda un rele. Cual seria el esquema y el valor de las resistencia, si las lleva? estaria conectado a 12voltios continua

un saludo y gracias


----------



## lcastaneda (May 18, 2006)

Hola Lo que te recomiendo es utilizar un amplificador operacional.
Te aconcejo usar un comparador con histeresis.
Por lo visto queires hacer un termostato.

Busca información sobre comparador con histerisis.
O encuentra un circuito en www.pablin.com.ar

Saludos de Chile


----------



## Rysf23 (May 29, 2006)

Encontre este circuito:

http://www.mailxmail.com/curso/informática/amplioperacioanales/capitulo11.htm

compre todos lo componentes,hize la placa ....

Resultado:

El rele se enciende, sin embargo giras el pontenciometro de punta a punta y no se apaga  

Los componentes LM35 y L324 se calientan en 5 seg hasta q si lo tocas te quemas (por ahora todavia no tengo la huella del dedo   


Lo he revisado entero y..... esta todo com o dice pag.


un saludo!!


----------



## MaMu (Jun 2, 2006)

Estoy usando un LM35D de 0ºC a 100ºC, el cual me entrega una Vout de 10mV/ºC.
El tema es que necesito calentarlo para producir una variacion de la Vout, pero no se como hacerlo, es para una demostración. Yo comparo Vout con una rampa de tensiones ya armadas, estas van desde los 3,75V - 7,5V - 11,25V hasta los 15V, la tension de trabajo es de 15Vcc y la rampa esta armada con 5 resistencias de 10K al 1% (metal film).
Lo que hice para calentar el LM35D fue sugetarlo contra una lampara de 40 watt y con el multimetro voy apreciendo la variacion, pero tarda en llegar a los 3,75V cierto tiempo, hasta que la lampara empieza a calentar, pero no consigo que caliente mas, es decir no consigo que siga escalando la rampa, por lo tanto necesito ver como calentarlo y no se como hacerlo, si o si, tiene que ser por medio de una lampara. Cambie la lampara de 40 watt por una de 100 watt, y sigo en las mismas condiciones, probe 4 LM35 y con todos me pasa lo mismo. Comprobe que, el problema es de temperatura, ya que envuelvo el LM35 (TO-92) en un tubo metalico y lo pongo al fuego, y escala la rampa sin problemas, por lo que descarto que sea problema del IC. La fuente de 15V es fija, y no sufre ninguna variacion como para tomar en cuenta. 
Sino, porque puedo cambiar el LM35D, me seria mas util poder armar algo que me entregue una Vout de 15mV/ºC, algo con algun termistor...

Alguna idea?

Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 2, 2006)

Soluciones tanto como colores...

Has probado con una diacroica (alogena de 12V50W) sin proteccion, eso calienta que es una barbaridad.

La forma ideal de calentarlo es con una "estufa", aunque no tengo en estos instantes un circuito me explico: 
Historia del abuelete.

Los cuarzos con tal de obtener más precision utilizan una "estufa" para tener una frecuencia de oscilacion ultra estable. Me parece que vi uno de estos circuitos en una elektor del 1997. Utilizaba un transistor de potencia tipo to220 o to3P como estufa y sensor junto con un operacional como regulador.

Tambien puedes utilizar un resistencia bobinada normal de 5W y la calculas que sobrepase los 5W


----------



## MaMu (Jun 3, 2006)

La verdad es que lo solucione, el error estaba a la vista, cambie el valor de una de las resistencias de la rampa y voila, funciono de maravillas. Es que el LM35 entrega 10mV/ºC, ahora solo Dios sabe porque calcule la rampa para 100mV/ºC, mas que error, un despiste.

Saludos.


----------



## diecar (Jun 5, 2006)

Hola yo el año pasado trabaje con un LM 35 para un proyecto, y te comento, una manera rapida de calentarlo es acercar un soldador de estaño, y para enfiriarlo de forma abrupta usaron un ventilador de plastico de mano, a pilas, y el LM35 responde de manera instantanea.
Tenes que considerar la variacion del mismo es muy pequeña y que si lo vas a usar en un conversor para generar una lista de temperaturas, toma en cuenta una amplificación de la señal suministrada por el sensor, la ganancia del fabricante es erronea, la de National, la ganancia de la etapa debe ser de 8 para poder lograr que convierta todo el rango de temperaturas.
Espero que te halla servido.
Saludos.


----------



## icarus (Jun 9, 2006)

Se podria utilizar  un termistor PTC y un AO comparador.Si utilizas un LM35 vas a nesesitar amplificación de voltage.


----------



## Marcelo75 (Jul 13, 2006)

Rysf23 Como vas? Controlaste que el LM35 este bien conectado?  Yo la primera vez que lo use lo conecte invertido, no preste atención en la hoja de datos que decia vista de arriba en el conexionado.

Saludos.  Con tiempo voy a mirar el circuito.


----------



## rojewski (Jul 25, 2006)

hola. 
para q no te compliques metete en la paguina www.pablin.com.ar y te descargas el circuito de termometro termostato que ahi sale. yo lo use para hacer una incubadora y funciono perfecto: el circuito enciende y apaga en la salida en dos temperaturas prefijadas, te indica la temp actual y es con pic. es costoso pero te salva en cuanto a histeresis, errores (en este es de 1%) y es superpractico.


----------



## Ennio (Jul 25, 2006)

solo una consulta, ¿que amplificador operacional ocupo para amplificar x10 la señal del lm35?


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 8, 2006)

Un opamp para multiplicar por 5 la salida del LM35 (0-100°C/5v) antes del A/D (5v/8bits)
Mejor: un A/D de 1v/8bits


----------



## ELECTRONICA (Ago 8, 2006)

puedes utilizar el amplificador operacional TL081 y dependiendo de la ganancia que desees obtener puedes calcular el valor de las resistencias.La salida del amplificador es la que se lleva al conversorA/D...


----------



## icarus (Ago 9, 2006)

Una aclaracion ,el opamp lo pode alimentar con una fuente simple no hace falta que sea dual y podes amplificar el voltaje con un opamp conectado en modo no inversor para que no invierta la señal.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 9, 2006)

Mejor utiliza un lm358 (operacional doble) que es de tecnologia bipolar (transistores) que es mas estable en temperatura y esta especialmente diseñado para alimentarlo en tension simetrica.

Ten cuidado con la tension de salida de los operaciones, cuando la salida se hacerca a la tension de alimentacion o a masa empiezan a fallar, por ejemplo si tu alimentas el operacional a 5V nunca que llegara la patilla de salida a 5V sino a 4.7V o similar.

Te interesa fijar los limites, por ejemplo 20ºC=2.5V y luego calculas los extremos .


----------



## giancarlo (Ago 12, 2006)

puedes hacer el termometro con un integrado el 7107 necesitas amplificador y tambien LM35 y LM358 creo yo hice mi circuito para un trabajo q me pusieron pero mi profesor queria q use logica y no un circuito en el q no haria nada ahi les mando el circuito adjunto si alguien me puede ayudar con la logica seria muy util gracias

P.D: tambien pueden usar un microcontrolador es aun mas facil y lo ponen en 3 diplays o en una pantalla LCD , la imagen del circuito con el 7107 esa en corel no lo tengo instalado xq formatee mi pc pero ahi se los mando de todas ps


----------



## kobe_bmx (Oct 4, 2006)

utiliza un amp operacional de modo comparador, conectas la entrada inversora a un divisor de tensión que puedes hacer con resistencias del mismo valor, por ejemplo si quisieras hacerlo de un rango de 0 a 30 grados, podrías poner 30 resistencias del mismo valor, en tu caso conectarías el operacional en la resistencia 20, esto lo podrías alimentar con 5 v, después a la salida del lm53, le pones un operacional en configuración amplificador sumador, con una ganancia de 16 (g=(r2/r1)+1), la salida de este lo conectas al primer operacional en la entrada no inversora, la salida sera de 5v cuando el valor de la no inversora sea mayor que la inversora, ahi podrás conectar algún rele ó led (con su respectiva resistencia limitadora), otro mas sencillo, seria conectar directamente la salida del lm35 al comparador, (ent +) y a la ent - un divisor de manera que tengas 200 mv.


----------



## EDU38 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hola:
consulta a rojewski que lo hizo o a otro, funciona el termostato con el micro 16f877 ya que el micro del proyecto original no lo consigo.....
y si alguien sabe el check sum del archivo para que funcione...       ç



                               Saludos.Edu.


----------



## mijo (Ene 14, 2007)

hola estamos realizado un proyecto consiste en medir la temperatura interna de una tarjeta electronica, pero necesitamos comparar el resultado del circuito con la temperatura real, para medir la temperatura interna del dispositivo utilizamos el lm35 pero requirimos un mejor rango de respuesta ¿sera necesario montar amplificador a la salida del lm35 ?


----------



## hma (Ene 20, 2007)

mijo, sin duda alguna yo amplificaria la señal de salida del sensor, tal vez lo que haria seria, poner primero un seguidor de tension con un operacional, para no cargar la salida del sensor, luego un amplificador con ganacia variable mediante un potenciometro y luego un sumador para corregir el offset que pueda tener el sensor, que para este tambien pondria un pote o un preset de manera de poder ajustar.


----------



## apicalifornia (Mar 29, 2007)

Saludos amigos, estoy buscando el diseño de un dispositivo que sirva como termostato-termometro, el mismo debe ser capaz de medir la temperatura de un area especifica y encender o apagar la fuente de calor para mantenerla, soy apicultor y me dedico a la cria de reinas, actualmente uso una incubadora para las reinas pero esta no es confiable, tiene una variacion de 3gc, porque el termostato es de calentador de agua.

El dispositivo de ser posible debe estar fuera de la incubadora conectado al termometro que debe estar dentro, bueno asi me lo imagino, pero uds. son los expertos.

No se nada de electronica, me parece que hablaran en chino  si alguien puede ayudarme con un diseño confiable, y asi yo me pondria en contacto con alguna persona que desarrolle el proyecto.

Les estaria infinitamente agradecido.


----------



## Aristides (Mar 29, 2007)

En este PDF está explicado cómo hacer una incubadora:

http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/books/edu/ICSpanish.pdf


----------



## efmmjps (May 27, 2007)

Hola, soy Edwin Martinez y necesito ayuda con respecto a la etapa de acondicionamiento del sensor lm35, para ser mas especifico el probelma esta en el ajuste de la ganancia del OpAmp conociendo la sensibilidad del modulo A/D del PLC es de 1.2mV y deseo saber si cambia en algo el valor del trimmer y la resistencia que configura la ganancia.

Nos vemos y les agradezco a los que puedan colaborar.


----------



## mabauti (May 27, 2007)

antes que nada, necesitas el valor maximo de voltaje que acepta el PLC, y luego con base en eso ajustas la resistencia variable del OpAmp a los valores maximo y minimo que quieres medir.


----------



## efmmjps (May 28, 2007)

El valor maximo del voltaje del modulo A/D del PLC es de 10V DC.


----------



## -DarkNess- (Jun 10, 2007)

Hola que tal ya hice ese circutio para una practica lo hice con comparadores y compuertas logicas ya que no tube otra eleccion y no encontre nada en internet entre un cuate y yo hemos diseñado este circuito y espero que te sea de utilidad si quieres mas información dilo  suerte


----------



## zonadjarn (Feb 20, 2008)

Muy buenas de nuevo, es planteo la siguiente pregunta.
Estoy haciendo un proyecto de un control de un invernadero mediante PIC y Visual Basic, y necesito saber mas menos en VB a la temperatura que está funcionando este LM335 lo tengo conectado al puerto analógico del pic y necesitaria pasar del pic a vb la temperatura a la que se encuentra ese LM335 "solo necesitaria de grado en grado", sino me entendeis me lo podeis decir y charlamos.....Saludos



P.D-->El montaje del LM335 lo hice de la forma mas sencilla. Con una resistencia y concetado a su VCC. Si teneis alguna recta de ºC con respecto a esa resistencia y vcc pues....Saludos


P.D-->El montaje seria sin calibrado, tal como este.Aunque si alguien tiene la tabla de equivalencias con otro tipo de circuito del LM335 tambien lo podria montar:


----------



## gabrielg (Feb 25, 2008)

Hola amigo

Prueba de usar el LM35 en vez del LM335.


----------



## zonadjarn (Feb 29, 2008)

La lastima es que solo disponemos de este, y para el tmpo que me qeda no nos da tiempo a pedor el LM35..Saludos


----------



## VITARADIESEL (May 23, 2008)

Se que es una pregunta muy de novato, pero, cuando poneis el símbolo de toma a tierra, es lo mismo que el polo negativo de una fuente de tensión?

Me explico, compré un sensor LM35, que tiene tres patitas:
--> Una es para la entrada de voltaje 
--> Otra es la que se conecta a tierra
--> Otra es por donde se supone que te salen los voltios que tienes que medir con un polímetro para saber así la temperatura a la que está.

Yo tengo una fuenta de 12 voltios con un terminal positivo y uno negativo, conecté el positivo a la entrada de voltaje, el negativo al de toma a tierra del sensor y luego puse el voltímetro entre la patita restante y la toma a tierra.

Resultado: a los 2-3 segundos se calentó todo muchísimo y empezó a salir humillo del sensor sin que haya podido medir nada.


Gracias a todos, y disculpadme, soy nuevo en esto pese a que me encanta.


Alfonso ops:


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 23, 2008)

Bueno... la cosa es asi.

Si la fuente de alimentación es sintetica o simple, osea, que tiene dos cables de entrada y dos de salida, donde segun dices hay 12volts rectificados y filtrados, un cable es el positivo o vivo, y el otro es masa, tierra, ground, pero nunca se le dice negativo, pues lo de negativo se deja para las fuentes simetricas o dobles, las cuales tiene tras cables de salida:
uno para voltaje positivo, el de la toma central es el que se hace masa o tierra, y el otro para voltaje negativo.

lo que pudo haber sucedido, es que tu sensor necesitara un voltaje mucho menor al que le ofreciste. no conozco ese sensor, pero si funciona con 5 volts (ejemplo), al colocarle 12v lo quemaras seguro.
otro tema es el disipador de calor, si el sensor funciona con 12volts, seguro necesitaba un disipador de calor.

espero haber sido de ayuda.


----------



## VITARADIESEL (May 23, 2008)

Hola!

Muchas gracias por tu aclaración, ya te habrás dado cuenta de mi falta de experiencia.

Dejo un enlace con las características del sensor en cuestión a modo de culturilla, es mi aportación, jeje.

http://www.x-robotics.com/downloads/datasheets/LM35.pdf

Quizás no se pueda hacer esto tan simple como yo lo quise hacer.


Un saludo!


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 23, 2008)

según veo esta bien lo que hiciste, y ya me baje el datasheet, t agradezco.

la cuestion, yo usaria el del paquete tipo transistor creo q to220, y ahi esta bien clarito, el voltaje de entrada en la 1 de 4 a 20volts positivos, ground en la 2 y salida de voltaje para medicion en la 3. ahora, como es un sensor de temperatura, se supone que el no debe calentarse, jajaja.-

intentare armar alguno asi, y t cuento mi experiencia.


----------



## Ardogan (May 23, 2008)

El LM35 se puede alimentar hasta con 20V, es probable que fuera un error de conexionado: inversión de polaridad de la alimentación (el negativo del sensor al positivo de alimentación y viceversa), o quizás conectaste la alimentación de la fuente a la señal de salida del sensor...
Chequeá el conexionado (cuidado que las conexiones son distintas para la cápsula TO-92 y TO-220), y si estás seguro que está bien avisanos y vemos que otra cosa pudo ser.

Por disipación.... pensaba que no pero viendo los datos me agarró la duda:
1)consume menos de 100uA en reposo, a 12V de fuente serían 1.2W
2)corriente de salida de hasta 10mA, tensión de salida = 1V para 100ºC, potencia<10mW, despreciable
3)me sorprende las altas resistencias térmicas de los encapsulados (tabla de la pag. 6), eso hace que los 1,2W a disipar produzcan una elevación considerable de temperatura de juntura si no está adherido a una superficie que esté a la temperatura que interesa medir y que a la vez disipe la temperatura de juntura (100, 150ºC depende del encapsulado)

Asi que si lo utilizaste al aire, sin adherirlo a una superficie, no descartaría el fallo por exceso de temperatura


----------



## alejandro.giraldo (Sep 27, 2008)

*El data sheet esta malo.*

Pues en el data sheet que yo encontre la polarizacion *esta al reves*.  Lo conecte al reves(en donde esta tierra es vcc, y en donde esta vcc es tierrra) y se soluciono el problema_

El archivo que adjunto fue el que use, se puede ver que en el encapsulado tipo trasnsistor las polaridades estan al reves.

Curioso pero cierto._


----------



## Ardogan (Sep 27, 2008)

Qué bueno que sea eso. Felicitaciones por encontrar la solución y gracias por publicarla.
Lo que no me queda claro es para qué encapsulado es que está al reves, si para el TO-46, el TO-92, o sl TO-202. Lo podías aclarar?
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 28, 2008)

muy bien!

siempre es bueno tener gente que busque y encuentre los problemas de los datasheets.

pues todos podemos equivocarnos y los que hacen los datasheet tambien.

yo he encontrado fallas graves en los pcb de los datasheet, por ende los hago yo mismo en mi pc y me quedo tranquilo.

saludos amigos.


----------



## alejandro.giraldo (Sep 28, 2008)

*Es en el TO - 92*


----------



## zorattigm (Ene 1, 2009)

Estimados:

He intentado realizar un acondicionador de señal para un sensor de temperatura LM35 , el cual esta
 constituido por un AO (TL061) en modo amplificador con una ganancia de 5.

El problema es que la ganancia no logra ser lineal en todo el rango de tensiones de entrada,

Ej. Para 60 mV la ganancia es igual a 5 , en cambio para 30 mV la ganancia es 3.5

El tipo de fuente de alimentacion es simple,  regulada y estabilizada.

Les adjunto el circuito en cuestion como referencia.

Saludos

Muchas gracias

Gabriel


----------



## matias_italia (Ene 1, 2009)

no entiendo lo que vos decis, en los amplificador operacionales la ganancia va a ser la misma, lo que se modifica en tu caso es lo que te entrega el LM35 dependiendo de la temperatura.
en tus dibujos te falto aclarar en que patas entras en el operacional. Segun la formula que vos usas es un no inversor, donde la ganancia de tension va a ser 5 veces SIEMPRE, si te entrega unos 30mV es porque del LM35 tenes una tension de 6mV.


----------



## LHYAZ (Ene 31, 2009)

Si utilizas una ganancia de 10 es mejor por que obtienes una salida lineal 

Suerte!


----------



## Fechu314 (Feb 1, 2009)

lo q no tuviste en cuenta fue el error por offset, la ganancia del amplificador no varia lo q varia es la tensión de offset. Se soluciona optando por un operacional de alta precision (un OP07CP = $1 en Argentina) , o si queres mantener el TL061 q no es la mejor opción la unica que te queda es poner una resistencia entre pata inversora y masa igual al paralelo de R2 y R1. En esta última opción tendrás tambien que implementar un circuito de compensación interna entre los pines de balance del AO (circuito extremadamente simple que figura en la hoja de datos del ao). 

En los dos casos para verificar que la tensión de offset sea nula se conecta la pata inversora a masa y se verifica que la tensión a la salida sea 0.

Saludos!


----------



## Fechu314 (Feb 1, 2009)

ah, otra cosa me fije bien tu circuito y me imagino que habras puesto preset porq los valores resistivos no son los normalizados. Si pensas hacer el circuito nuevamente te recomiendo usar una R1 de 7,5K y una R2 de 30K (al 1%) que son valores normalizados.

Suerte en el proyecto, yo hice uno muy parecido y me funco de diez


----------



## Fechu314 (Feb 1, 2009)

cuando puse pin inversor debería ir pin no inversor...

Eso me pasa por escribir dormido jaj

Saludos!


----------



## santabh (Mar 30, 2009)

Hola, tengo un LM35 para medir temperatura y quiero adaptar la salida (0V = 0º , 5V = 50º) para ingresar a otro dispositivo.
¿Cómo puedo hacerlo con un operacional?
Muchas gracias!


----------



## LHYAZ (Mar 30, 2009)

la salida de 0V a 0º ya esta, por que el sensor te da eso (ver hoja de datos). 

Para la salida de 5V a 50º.... quieres que los valores intermedios sean lineales o solo interesan esos 2?

Para los que preguntan por los operacionales, aqui les dejo un diagrama que ya publique en otro post, con operacionales y amplificando la señal del sensor por 10. Es un adjunto y se llama ON-OFF.jpg

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/prendido-motor-al-llegar-cierta-temperatura-18300/


----------



## santabh (Mar 31, 2009)

Me interesa que sea una respuesta lineal entre 0 y 50. Ahora voy a mirar un poco lo que enviaste.
Gracias!


----------



## LHYAZ (Mar 31, 2009)

Bueno, tal vez si utilizas un amplificador de ganancia 10 tengas el problema resuelto. En este caso la señal es lineal entre 0 y 5 V, pero despues de 5 sigue subiendo. Si le colocas un zener a la salida puede que sea lo que buscas.
A 0º tienes 0V por especificacion del fabricante, a 50º tendrias medio volt (500 mV) que si multiplicas por 10 te da los 5V que buscas.
Yo te muestro el diagrama con 2 operacionales, pero puedes hacerlo con uno no-inversor y te quedaria solo con uno..... ya dependerá de tus necesidades


----------



## santabh (Mar 31, 2009)

Muchas gracias, eso era lo que estaba buscando, porque todavía no tengo mucha experiencia con AO y me habían dicho que era la mejor elección para mi problema.
Con la limitación de tensión no hay problema, porque la temperatura del sistema no va a superar los 45º.
Saludos!


----------



## LHYAZ (Mar 31, 2009)

Perfecto, que bueno que te sirvió.... ya nos contaras como termina todo 

Suerte!


----------



## rogerca (Abr 19, 2009)

Es posible contralar la salida de un lm35 para que me trabaje de 0 a 100mv (0 a 100ºC) colocqando en su salida un simple divisor de tension y poder mostrar el valos en display usando el icl7107


----------



## LHYAZ (Abr 20, 2009)

Si, si no estoy mal (y si es asi, por favor corrijanme) el LM35 se iria a un acondicionador de señal por OPAMP´s de ganancia 1/10, y de ahi al 7107... si consigues este ultimo te vendria bien, pero aqui por donde yo vivo no lo hay en ningun lado.
El divisor no lo veo tan factible, pero si te diera el voltaje tambien es válido.

Suerte!


----------



## rogerca (Abr 20, 2009)

te entiendo en realidad tenia pensado hacer eso para obtener a la salida 1v por cada 10mv. Pero en las especificaciones del datasheet señale que el rango de voltaje del 7107 es de 0 a 200mv. He hay mi problema, lo que pense fue un divisor de tension  que por cada 10mv tenga en la salida 1mv asi no habia problema a la hora de convertirlo a digital con el 7107. Pero como les dije no estoy seguro.


----------



## LHYAZ (Abr 21, 2009)

En realidad asi trabaja el acondicionador con operacionales.... a 0º tienes 0V, se supone que a 1º deberias tener 10mV, pero como su ganancia es de 1/10, tendrias solo 1mV. A los 100º tendrías 1V, pero como la ganancia es 1/10, tienes solo 100mV.

Creo que con esto se te soluciona el problema, te adjunto el diagrama con 2 operacionales para que lo simules, y si te sale alguna otra duda nos comentas.... tambien como comentaba en un post anterior, este diagrama es con 2 operacionales, pero se puede hacer nadamas con uno.

Saludos!


----------



## SMNM (Abr 22, 2009)

Que tal yo estoy revisando un horno hospitalario de secado que no mostraba valores de temperatura en los display, en principio crei que era el conversor A/D al cambiarlo ya aparecieron valores pero oscilan demasiado, he seguido revisando y no he podido dar con el chiste ( las termocuplas entregan el voltaje normal) si alguien sabe a que se debe tanta oscilacion en el muestro le agradeceria que me diera una idea... el circuito es muy parecido a este 

http://www.profesormolina.com.ar/circuitos/circuitos.php?codigo=258

ahhh y la estufa u Horno es una Memmert U200... gracias


----------



## LHYAZ (Abr 22, 2009)

Si es muy parecido, y tiene ajuste de cero, prueba moviendolo....tambien checa como andan tus voltajes de referencia alto y bajo.

Suerte!


----------



## principiantetardio (Oct 5, 2009)

Hola amigos, estoy viendo la datashet del LM35 y no me queda claro como se mira para saber que pata es cada cual, alguien puede indicarme de donde saco hojas de datos en castellano o ayudarme a saber como mirarlo a este chiquitin, desde el lado de las patas o desde arriba. Ojala haya un almita piadosa que me desasne un poco.
GRACIAS


----------



## Cacho (Oct 5, 2009)

Datasheet por acá. 
En español, ni lo sueñes. No existen esas cosas.

Dato útil: 
-Bottom View=Vista inferior.
-Top View=Vista superior.

A leerlo nomás. 


Saludos


----------



## Vick (Oct 5, 2009)

¿Y si le pedimos un poco de ayuda al señor Google?:






















;-)


----------



## principiantetardio (Oct 5, 2009)

Gracias Vick.
Gracias Cacho.
Han sido muy amables, voy a tener que comprarme un diccionario ingles-castellano.


----------



## maitox (Oct 29, 2009)

Hola, 

Pues que casualidad, iba a postear exactamente el mismo mensaje, estoy montando una estación meteorológica con anemómero, veleta y sensor de temperatura y dispongo del LM335, no tengo idea de que resistencia y/o valor de vcc utilizar y le he dado varias vueltas al datasheet a ver si en alguna tabla lo indican pero no.

Saludos.

Olvídenlo, ya conseguí la información que necesitaba, de hecho sí se encontraba en el datasheet. Termine escogiendo R=2k, para Vcc=5V para lograr una corriente de 1mA a través de la rama, 1mA es necesario para poder trabajar con el zener polarizado en reverso.


----------



## Meta (Ene 7, 2010)

elneroo dijo:
			
		

> alguien me puede ayudar necesito urgente un termostato electronico pero con pic. gracias........











http://pic16f84a.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=66&Itemid=87#Proteus_Capitulo_28


----------



## danielymily (Feb 9, 2010)

el sensor de temperatura lm35  varia cada centigrado es decir por ejemplo 24 ºC sale 240 mv, pero cuando digamos mido la salida del sensor veo que puede estar en 24 ºC mientras este de marcando 245 mv  , lo que trato de decir es que siempre veo que hay variacion de tambien 1mv ahora ese 1mv abria alguna manera de que pueda utilizarlo para que el sensor pueda programarlo para que me de con una variacion de 0.1 ºC , por ejemplo 245 mv ---24.5ºC.
La verdad nose si sea posible pero si digamos hago como una especie de restador saco el 1mv aparta a otro adc , bueno no tengo idea talvez no se puede ir mas de la variacion de 1ºC. Porfavor si alguien alguna ves a intentado de tener una variacion de 0.1ºC


----------



## hernan1 (Feb 9, 2010)

yo te diria de usar primero un amplificador, y despues un comparador, asi por ejemplo, haces que el amplificador sea con A=5, de esa manera a los 100ºC vas a tener 5V, usando ese criterio, comparas en la tension (que no puede ser tomada como ruido, ya que 200mV es muy pequeña amplitud de tension) y listo, a la salida, le pones un transistor NPN,(ojo que lo tenes que colgar del colector y cuando tengas un 1 en base vas a tener el rele activado, asique fijate bien de hacerlo inversor o no inversor).


----------



## Kokain (Mar 13, 2010)

Buenas noches compañeros, atentes que nada me presento, soy nuevo en el foro y tambien nuevo en ver este tipo de circuitos que por cierto se me hacen muy interesante .

Tengo varios proyectos para realizar pero pues como les digo que soy nuevo en estas cosas no se mucho...

Uno de ellos es realizar circuito con un sensor de temperatura con un LM35 el cual tiene que estar conectado a un OPAM, luego a un convertidor Analógico-Digital y de hay a un PIC...

El problema es que no se me ocurre como acomodar, ajustar o no se como hacer que el rango mínimo sea de 5° y el máximo sea de 100c°.
Se que por cada 1c° el LM35 arroja 10mv, quiere decir que 100c°=1000mv=1v.
De hay se va al OPAM y hay es donde me trabo, es decir no encuentro como acomodar el OPAM, lo que si se es que es de forma No Inversa... Las resistencias es el problema.

Como necesitaría acomodar dichos componentes para que al meterle 1v solo aumente de 0 que seria 5c° a 100c° que serian 5v y ya no aumente...

De ante mano muchas gracias =)


----------



## Cacho (Mar 14, 2010)

Hola Kokain, bienvenido al foro.

Vamos por partes...
Tenés una señal que varía de 5mV a 1000mV. Esa entra a un operacional (circuito desconocido, harías bien en subirlo para hacer las cosas más simples) y a su salida esperás obtener... ¿qué señal?.

¿Necesitás limitarla a algún valor máximo? ¿Tenés algún mínimo del que no puedas bajar?
En definitiva, poné más datos de lo que estás intentando y el esquema de lo que tenés hecho, que si no se hace muy difícil.

Saludos


----------



## Kokain (Mar 14, 2010)

Hola Cacho:

Gracias por responder a mi duda. Empezando, hasta ahora lo que e planteado es que cuando el LM35 me arroje 5cº=50mv el voltaje en la salida del OPAM deve de ser 0v y cuando el LM35 registre 100cº=1000mv=1v el OPAM me arroje 5v maximo. Llegara al OPAM, el cual es un LM358, segun yo tiene que estar configurado como No Inverso, me imagino que debe ser asi, si conoces alguna otra forma espero me puedas instruir de que manera seria y de hay investigar por mi cuenta. 
Por lo de la señal aun no se cual deveria de ser pero por el momento quisiera hacer esa parte y ya despues avanzarle con lo del Convertidor Analogico-Digital (ese elemento aun no se cual usar) y el PIC16F877, la verdad no se si ese PIC sea convertidor de Analogico a Digital, como les comentaba soy nuevo en estas cosas jejeje .

Mi duda esta en gran parte en como sacar los valores de las resitencias del OPAM No Inversor y como ponerle los rangos...

El voltaje que necesito limitar seria que cuando la temperatura sea 5cº o menor, el voltaje de salida tiene que ser 0v y cuando la temperatura aumente a 100cº o mas, el voltaje de salida sea 5v.

Gracias de antemano por su atencion y sugerencias =)


----------



## Cacho (Mar 14, 2010)

Por la integración con un PIC, recorré el foro que hay algo muy similar a esto que planteás.

Por lo del acondicionamiento de la señal, si tenés una de 1V y querés que sean 5V a la salida, la ganancia será de 5. Nada raro, ¿no?.
Si usás un no inversor, la ganancia estará dada como 1+(R1/R2) donde R1 y R2 son las resistencias de la realimentación negativa. 1+(R1/R2)=5 <=> R1/R2=4, así que habrás de encontrar un par de resistencias tales que una sea 4 veces la otra. Un trimmer vale también.

La limitación de 5V podés implementarla alimentando el operacional con una tensión tal que no le permita pasar de ese valor a la salida (nunca la salida será más alta que la alimentación). El método es bastante poco elegante, pero debe servir bien. En lo del mínimo...
Bueno, eso es otro cantar. No va a bajar a menos que la mínima alimentación, pero va a empezar a subir antes de los 50mV que planteás, aunque no te va a dar problemas (supongo).

Pero lo malo del caso es que con una alimentación que no sea simétrica vas a tener la salida sumada a una continua de V/2. Ahí habrá que ver cómo se arregla la cosa.

Por lo pronto, una buena leída al datasheet del LM35 y a *este tutorial* te pueden dar un lindo punto de arranque.

Saludos


----------



## Kokain (Mar 14, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Por la integración con un PIC, recorré el foro que hay algo muy similar a esto que planteás.
> 
> Por lo del acondicionamiento de la señal, si tenés una de 1V y querés que sean 5V a la salida, la ganancia será de 5. Nada raro, ¿no?.
> Si usás un no inversor, la ganancia estará dada como 1+(R1/R2) donde R1 y R2 son las resistencias de la realimentación negativa. 1+(R1/R2)=5 <=> R1/R2=4, así que habrás de encontrar un par de resistencias tales que una sea 4 veces la otra. Un trimmer vale también.
> ...



Hola Cacho:
Gracias por responder a mis dudas, muy buen Tutorial , esas formulas las hice en un trabajo hace como 1 semana, si las conozco, lo que tengo dudas es en ponerle el rango al OPAM, en una practica donde usamos un No Inversor, el OPAM llego un momento en *QU*e ya no podía amplificar el voltaje de entrada. Mi idea estaba mas o menos en ese sentido, pero no me queda bien clara...

En esa pratica... las resistencias que tenia la primera era de 1k y la segunda era de 7k hacia la patita negativa del OPAM, en la partita positva, al llegar a introducirle 1.374 no arroja mas *QU*e 10.51v... Si le metias 2v seguia arrojando los mismo 10.51v... nunca supe por que pasaba esto, la unica razon *QU*e le pude encontrar en que estabamos alimentado el OPAM con +12v y -12v y en la datashet (creo se escribe asi...) decia *QU*e era +16v y -16v.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 14, 2010)

Bueno, ahí tenés un ejemplo de lo que te decía antes sobre acercarse a la tensión de alimentación. Que haya 1,5V entre la salida y la alimentación es bastante normal.
Si fuera el mismo operacional el que estás por usar ahora, es esperable que con más o menos 6,5V de alimentación limites la salida a los 5V que querés.

Volviendo al caso de tu post, si le hubieras puesto +-16V (esa es la máxima tensión que soportan, no la recomendada) habrías llegado a algo como 14,5V y no más.

Si llegás a algún esquemático, subilo para verlo que siempre ayuda para entender qué es lo que se hace.

Saludos


----------



## Kokain (Mar 15, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Por lo del acondicionamiento de la señal, si tenés una de 1V y querés que sean 5V a la salida, la ganancia será de 5. Nada raro, ¿no?.
> Si usás un no inversor, la ganancia estará dada como 1+(R1/R2) donde R1 y R2 son las resistencias de la realimentación negativa. 1+(R1/R2)=5 <=> R1/R2=4, así que habrás de encontrar un par de resistencias tales que una sea 4 veces la otra. Un trimmer vale también.



Bueno... suponiendo que la entrada que quiero *QU*e salga seria de 1.374 mas o menos... de cuanto seria la ganancia?? Seria de 1.374?? Ya de hay lo susti*tuyo* en las formulas que tengo, solo le introdujo el voltaje de entrada y el voltaje de salida, me arroja la segunda resistencia...
Gracias por la atención a tu mis dudas


----------



## Cacho (Mar 15, 2010)

Ahí ya no te entendí...

¿Podés subir un esquemático de lo que estás planteando? Va a ser mucho más simple.

Saludos


----------



## Kokain (Mar 15, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Ahí ya no te entendí...
> 
> ¿Podés subir un esquemático de lo que estás planteando? Va a ser mucho más simple.
> 
> Saludos



Algo asi tengo... Como comienzo

http://img683.imageshack.us/i/esquemar.jpg/

Jeje.... Lo siento, no se expresar muy bien mi idea ... Mas o menos es algo asi, lo acabo de montar y al meter 1v, obtengo 5v... lo hago como primer paso jejeje... pero el detalle es *QU*e al aumentar el voltaje de entrada p*UE*s el de salida tambien aumenta... 

Eso es lo *QU*e *QU*iero evitar, evitar *QU*e el voltaje de salida aumente a mas de 5v cuando en la entrada tengo mas de 1000mv que serian 100c°. Por ahora lo hago al tanteo con un potenciometro.

Gracias por tu atencion y paciencia.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 15, 2010)

Primero: La "K" es la abreviatura de "kilo". No es un "komodín". En el chat se aplaude la masacre del idioma; en un foro técnico, no.

Siguiendo, al operacional ¿lo estás alimentando con fuente simétrica o simple?
Te aconsejo que uses una simétrica.
Así como está conectado tenés una ganancia de 7, así que al llegar a 0,714V (poco más o menos) ya vas a tener los 5V a la salida. Bajá la ganancia de eso.

Si no querés que se pase de 5V, ya te dije: Acotalo con la tensión de alimentación.
La otra opción es usar un zener a la salida (uno de 5V1 puede andar) para limitar a ese valor la tensión.

Por fin, poné una resistencia (aunque sea de poco valor, digamos 100r) entre el LM35 y la entrada del operacional y otra formando un divisor de tensión a tierra. Esta última debería ser bastante grande, del orden de 22 o 33k, por ejemplo.

Hecho eso, deberías tener una señal como la que querés.

Saludos


----------



## Kokain (Mar 15, 2010)

Hola Cacho: 



Cacho dijo:


> Primero: La "K" es la abreviatura de "kilo". No es un "komodín". En el chat se aplaude la masacre del idioma; en un foro técnico, no.
> 
> Siguiendo, al operacional ¿lo estás alimentando con fuente simétrica o simple?
> Te aconsejo que uses una simétrica.
> ...



Bueno, una disculpa por mi mal uso del idioma... no sabia que estaba prohibido escribir así ...

Siguiendo con lo de las fuentes... Perdón mi ignorancia pero no se cuales sean, las que mas o menos conozco las conozco por Bipolar y Unipolar, no se la verdad. Lo que estoy usando para alimentar el circuito es una fuente de las que usan las computadora.
De hecho el tipo de fuente es ATX. Supongo que es Bipolar por que tiene voltaje negativo.

Para serte sincero no se que sea un Diodo Zener, lei un poco en el foro y encontre esto:



			
				Vick dijo:
			
		

> Operación de un zener:
> Ahora si fabricamos un diodo con un dopado alto, lo que logramos es que el voltaje de ruptura sea bajo, según lo necesitemos, por ejemplo 5.1V y tenemos un diodo zener, de esta forma podemos utilizarlo en la configuración típica del circuito que muestras, tal como ya te explicó fogonazo, cuando el voltaje en las terminales del diodo esten por abajo del voltaje zener, el diodo se comporta como un diodo común y corriente, esta polarizado inversamente y no pasa ninguna corriente en el, pero cuando el voltaje en su cátodo alcanza el voltaje zener el diodo comienza a conducír, cuan mayór sea el voltaje la corriente será maýor, y con esto obtenemos una regulación del voltaje, ya que si el diodo esta conduciendo el voltaje no aumenta en sus terminales y tenemos un voltaje regulado.
> Saludos.



Entonces supongo que con el diodo Zener seria mas fácil solucionar lo del rango . Déjame leer un poco mas, por que la verdad no entendí muy bien :S

Gracias por tu amable atención =)x


----------



## Cacho (Mar 15, 2010)

Kokain dijo:


> no sabia que estaba prohibido escribir así...


No está prohibido, sólo no es muy bienvenido que digamos en un foro técnico.



Kokain dijo:


> ...las conozco por Bipolar y Unipolar...


Supongo que serán las simétricas (+V/0V/-V), llamadas también _partidas _y las simples (+V/0V)



Kokain dijo:


> De hecho el tipo de fuente es ATX. Supongo que es Bipolar por que tiene voltaje negativo.


Exacto. De ahí podés alimentar el operacional con +-12V. Eso va a servir.
Si fueras a usar la opción de limitar la salida con la alimentación, simplemente hacé un divisor de tensión para la alimentación del operacional (bueno, son dos divisores: Uno para la rama positiva y otra para la negativa) y dejarla en la tensión necesaria.



Kokain dijo:


> ...supongo que con el diodo Zener seria mas fácil solucionar lo del rango...


Quizá. Fijate qué te resulta más simple y andá por esa opción.

Saludos


----------



## asrhael (Mar 18, 2010)

Una consulta LHTAZ, ¿porque es necesario amplificar los valores del LM35 en 10?, tengo un proyecto de termostato + relé solido, y inicialmente sentía la necesidad de hacer eso: amplificar por 10, luego comparar. Pero decidí evitar la etapa multiplicadora y utilicé un comparador LM393 (no operacional configurado como comparador) y configuré la histéresis y todo eso..

Bueno, ahora verificando mi termostato la histéresis no anda como en las ecuaciones (que programé en el software Mathematica)..haber si me explicas porfa el tema de la amplificacion, en una de esas es beneficioso (más que para mostrar en un LCD).

Saludos cordiales


----------



## Darwyn Jose (Abr 8, 2010)

hola tengo una duda con un diseño que encontre en internet. es un sensor de temperatura con el lm35 y el 555. el diseño tiene conectado al pin 8 del 555 el motor. lo que pasa es que  me dicen que al encenderse el motor eliminaria la alimentacion del 555. lo que quiero saber es como conectar ese motor sin tener que alimentarlo del pin 8 del 555


----------



## Cacho (Abr 8, 2010)

¿Y el esquema?
Así en el aire es casi imposible opinar.

Saludos


----------



## Darwyn Jose (Abr 8, 2010)

como ago para publicar la imagen

no encuentro la forma de publicar la imagen


----------



## Cacho (Abr 8, 2010)

Un click en el botón "Responder" justo abajo a la izquierda del último mensaje del hilo y bajando un poco, debajo del cuadro donde escribís la respuesta está el botón "Gestionar Archivos Adjuntos".

Click ahí y ya el resto es como en todos lados.

Saludos


----------



## Darwyn Jose (Abr 8, 2010)

como se pude ver el pin 8 esta hacia el motor. y es hay donde tengo el problema

le agradeceria si me ayudara a resolver ese problema con esa coneccion


----------



## Cacho (Abr 8, 2010)

Fijate bien...

Lo que tenés ahí es la línea de alimentación a la que se conectan los  pines 4 y 8 del 555 y el motor. Así se conecta, está bien hecho eso, no te va a cortar la alimentación de nada.

Saludos


----------



## Darwyn Jose (Abr 8, 2010)

ok gracias por la duda. lo unico que me queda es montar el circuito y probarlo. que bien contar con este foro. le agradesco mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Abr 8, 2010)

De nada Darwyn.

Saludos


----------



## Sansho (Jun 19, 2010)

Buenas,

He realizado el siguiente circuito que os adjunto. 
El LM35 da una tension por 1ºC de 10mV, con lo que he realizado, como se puede ver en la imagen, un amplificador no inversor de R2= 5K i R1= Potenciometro de 50k, que lo ajusto a 25K, para tener una ganancia de 6.  Con lo que a 0,25V que seria lo que da el lm35 a 25ºC en la salida del operacional me daria 1,5V. 

En la simulación del circuito, ningun problema todo funciona correctamente. Una vez que lo monto, modificando la resistencia del potenciometretro al minimo, solo puedo llegar a 1,9 V, en cambio subiendo la resistencia , si que me sube la ganancia, pero la salida no varia en funcion de entrada al amplificador.

El amplificador esta conectado a 5V i 0V.

En cambio a la entrada si que el lm35 esta midiendo bien la temperatura i se puede ver como varia.

Alguna sugerencia?

Muchas gracias,

http://yfrog.com/58lm741j


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 19, 2010)

El potenciómetro esta mal conectado, la pata 2 dejala sin conectar o conectada a la pata 3


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 19, 2010)

Hola Sansho

Si el circuito funciona bien en tu simulador pero en la realidad no, quiere decir que el simulador está asumiendo que el amplificador operacional es IDEAL.
No así en la realidad donde hay que aumentar un poco el voltaje de polarización al Amp. Oper. Digamos a 7V en lugar de 5v como lo tienes.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Sansho (Jun 19, 2010)

Gracias por las respuestas,



> El potenciómetro esta mal conectado, la pata 2 dejala sin conectar o  conectada a la pata 3


He dejado la pata al aire, y t*AM*b*IÉN* la he conectado a la pata 3 y nada el comportamiento es el mismo. 



> Hola Sansho
> 
> Si el circuito funciona bien  en tu simulador pero en la realidad no, quiere decir que el simulador  está asumiendo que el amplificador operacional es IDEAL.
> No así en la realidad donde  hay que aumentar un poco el voltaje de polarización al Amp. Oper.  Digamos a 7V en lugar de 5v como lo tienes.


saludos
a sus ordenes [/QUOTE]

Mmm no he podido provar esta opción solo tengo alimentación a 5v,  provaré a ver si lo soluciono.

Muchas gracias,

Saludos,


----------



## Sansho (Jun 20, 2010)

Bueno arreglado,


Parece ser que este operacional si lo alimentas a 5v  el positivo *Y* 0 el negativo, te satura por la parte negativa a 1,85V con lo cual, si no le pones una tension superior a 1,85V no ves respuesta alguna. Alimentando la parte negativa a -5V funciona correctamente.


Gracias,

Saludos


----------



## Zforos (Jul 15, 2010)

Amigo, la ecuación que presento a continuación expresa temperatura en función de la tensión del sensor LM335.

Temp. ºCelsius =  ( Tensión del sensor en Voltios x 100 ) - 273 

Ej. Para una tensión de 3v. sería:
 (3v. x 100) - 273 = 27º Celsius

Espero te sirva para obtener la curva de respuesta esperada.  Saludos!

Me olvidé de comentar que la tensión del sensor se mide entre los terminales de éste (Masa ó Gnd y el extremo conectado al resistor).


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 24, 2010)

este es un circuito sencillo, pero funciona 
espero que les sea util, tambien tienen la pagina de donde lo  saque dentro del mismo


----------



## gustavo calchav (Ago 23, 2010)

Hola señores,
tengo un sensor de temperaturas elaborado con ATMEGA8 y LM35, lo he puesto ha trabajar (monitorear temperaturas) de un flujo de agua que pasa por una tubería metálica. Claro que el contacto del LM35 está con el metal y aislado térmicamente, he encontrado el problema de que varía la temperatura en un rango de +/- 3 grados, es decir, en un tiempo promedio de 3 minutos en el display se muestra 10, ó +-3 grados....No creo que ello sea problema termodinámico, pues tubería bien aislada, y comparo con otro termómetro, encontrando variación pero de +- 0.3 grados...Cuando saco el LM35  a otro lugar, no ocurre esa variación de +-3 sino +-1 en promedio.
¿Será problema del LM35?....
Espero por favor me den sus sugerencias,
Saludos cordiales a todos.
.................Gustavo calchav.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 23, 2010)

gustavo calchav dijo:


> .....tengo un sensor de temperaturas elaborado con ATMEGA8 y LM35, lo he puesto ha trabajar (monitorear temperaturas) de un flujo de agua que pasa por una tubería metálica. Claro que el contacto del LM35 está con el metal y *aislado térmicamente, *he encontrado el problema de que varía la temperatura en un rango de +/- 3 grados, es decir, en un tiempo promedio de 3 minutos en el display se muestra 10, ó +-3 grados.....Gustavo calchav.


Creo que quisiste poner "Aislado eléctricamente", si no carecería de sentido.
Revisa que la conexión térmica sea correcta, puedes mejorarla con "Grasa siliconada", un sistema de fijación metálico a la cañería ayuda con la transferencia térmica.
Esto suponiendo que el problema sea físico, respecto a la parte eléctrica revisa estabilidad de la fuente de alimentación del LM35-Micro y falso-contactos en el cableado entre el LM35 y la placa del Micro.


----------



## gustavo calchav (Ago 23, 2010)

Hola "Fogonazo", gracias por tus sugerencias...Voy a ponerlas en práctica. Respecto al aislamiento térmico;  sí, sí me refiero aislamiento térmico, ya que el LM35 lo he colocado en la parte externa de la tubería. Pues este debe censar la temperatura promedio del flujo de agua que circula por ella, luego lo coloqué encima del LM35 un poco de esponja, para que hacer un sistema adiabático en ese punto. A pesar de ello la temperatura mostrada no era estable: Cada 4 minutos mostraba 10 grados +- 3...Por ello especulé ser problema: 
-Térmico de mal aislamiento, o del LM35, pues compré el más barato del mercado...
*"Ahora que me sugieres analizar el aislamiento eléctrico, PUES BIEN...BUENA SUGERENCIA, NO LO HABÍA TOMADO EN CUENTA..."
GRACIAS,
SALUDOS CORDIALES.
.......................................G. Calchav.


----------



## gustavo calchav (Sep 21, 2010)

Hola señores,
tengo una duda...Espero bastante sus sugerencias; estoy programando el ATMEGA8 (que tiene 8 bits en registros)...Cuando obtengo 255 desde el ADC sì puedo transformarlo en su equivalente ascii. El problema està para 256 en adelante,
00000001 00000000 =256
Si hago la transformaciòn ascii obtengo 10, que no es 256. Pues no puedo operar todo ese nùmero, ya que es de 9 bits, lo estoy rompiendo...¿Què me sugieren?.
Saludos cordiales.
G. Calchav.


----------



## spockars (Oct 8, 2010)

hola a todos y de ante mano muchas gracias.
soy nuevo en el foro y he estado buscando y no encuentro algo concreto de lo que necesito.
estoy implementando un sensor de tempreratura que cuando me baje de los 20 grados me prenda un led y cuando me pase de 30 grados me prenda un ventilador de 12v a 0.24mA y para ello escogi un sensor lm35 el cual lo he mando al aop lm358 en modo de comparacion, para ello utilizo dos potenciometros de 10k y cuando la temp*ERATURA* esta por debajo de 20 me prende el led a traves de un transistor 2n3906 como switch, cuando supera los 30 grados atraves de un transistor 2n3904 como switch me prende un ventilador de 5v pero aun no logro q*QUE* me mueva el de 12  (el circuito funciona a 5v) ¿pero como puedo hacer para prender el ventilador de 12v??? si aquien me puede ayudar de ante mano muchas gracias adjunto el esquema lo hice en livewire y es muy facil de entender.


----------



## chapin (Oct 8, 2010)

el catodo del diodo 3 inviertelo ,coloca el catodo a la fuente y conecta la salida  de el transistor donde estaba el catodo


----------



## spockars (Oct 8, 2010)

gracias y mis disculpas me equivoque en el diseño pero en realidad en la proto lo tengo tal cual y aun no logro encender el ventilador de 12v



			
				spockars dijo:
			
		

> gracias y mis disculpas me equivoque en el diseño pero en realidad en la proto lo tengo tal cual y aun no logro encender el ventilador de 12v



alguien me puede ayudar??? como podria hacerlo por medio de un rele o si necesito poner transistores en configuracion darlington para amplificar esa señal???

gracias amigo que gran aporte problema solucionado


----------



## gustavo calchav (Oct 16, 2010)

Hola Fogonazo...¿Què tal?...Oye, conoces algùn regulador de voltaje que me cambie la polaridad, es decir tengo 15V alimentando un circuito impreso, dentro del mismo circuito un OPAMP necesita -15V...¿Conoces algùn regulador que invierta la polaridad?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 16, 2010)

gustavo calchav dijo:


> .....conoces algùn regulador de voltaje que me cambie la polaridad, es decir tengo 15V alimentando un circuito impreso.....



No es considerado hacia otros participantes del Foro referir una consulta a una sola persona, existe mucha gente tanto o mas capacitada que yo como para responderte. 

Un *LM2576* puede hacerlo, si necesitas poca corriente, un *LM7660*


----------



## gustavo calchav (Oct 16, 2010)

Gracias por el dato!!!
Por cierto, disculpa; no habìa tomado en cuento acerca del proceso de consultas en el foro...
saludos,
G. Calchav


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 16, 2010)

gustavo calchav dijo:


> Hola señores,
> tengo una duda...Espero bastante sus sugerencias; estoy programando el ATMEGA8 (que tiene 8 bits en registros)...Cuando obtengo 255 desde el ADC sì puedo transformarlo en su equivalente ascii. El problema està para 256 en adelante,
> 00000001 00000000 =256
> Si hago la transformaciòn ascii obtengo 10, que no es 256. Pues no puedo operar todo ese nùmero, ya que es de 9 bits, lo estoy rompiendo...¿Què me sugieren?.
> ...



Pues yo estoy exactamente en el mismo dilema jajaja eso es una conversion de binario a BCD con 9 bits puedes obtener como maximo 512 BCD y con 10Bits pues 1024 BCD, esto lo solucionas dividiendo el valor binario que tienes "para el caso de 9Bits" entre 100 y tienes el primer digito bcd, luego al residuo le apliacas lo mismo pero ahora entre 10 y obtienes segundo digito BCD y el ultimo residuo es el tercer digito bcd

Osea mas o menos asi

int BCD2 = 512 / 100;    BCD2 = 5; entero
int aux = (512%100);    y te sobran 12
int BCD1 = aux/10;        BCD1 = 1; entereo
int BCD0 = (aux%10)     BCD0 = 2; entero

Creo no se me lo saque de la manga ahorita ay se ven voy ir a probar, por cierto alguien sabe como hago el tratamiento distinto para cada una de las entradas del ADC en lenguaje C

Ejemplo si convierto usando la entrada ADC0 ejecuto una rutina
Si convierto usando la entrada ADC1 ejecuto otra rutina
y asi esto porque quiero medir 6 temperaturas distintas pero quiero tratarlas de forma distinta

Es cierto no funciona asi como lo pensaba, cuando llega a 0256 salta a todo en ceros 0000 en ves de saltar a 0257 ¿Porque? alguien sabe, o conoce una rutina para convertir un numero binario de 16bits a BCD


----------



## gustavo calchav (Oct 18, 2010)

Hola,
el problema anterior de conversiòn lo resolvì con divisiones sucesivas (similar al còdigo que sugieres)...Aquì te lo presento en Vmlab:
REST_SUC:

      CPI R25,$00
      BREQ FINCA
      INC R23
      SUB R24,R26
      SBC R25,R27
      RJMP REST_SUC
      FINCA:
      CPI R24,$64
      BRLO FINCA2
      INC R23
      sub r24,r26
      RJMP REST_SUC
      FINCA2:
      CPI R24,$0A
      BRLO FINCA3
      INC R22
      subi r24,$0a
      RJMP REST_SUC
FINCA3:
      ADD R24,R21;UNIDAD
      ADD R22,R21;DECENA
      ADD R23,R21;CENTENA

      POP R21
      ret

Por cierto,
Por favor, alguno de ustedes ha trabajado con el L7905CV y/o L7915CV; ya que tengo la entrada de 15V (DC) Y NECESITO SALIDAS DE -15 Y -5, PARA ALIMENTAR opamps...lOS HE TRABAJADO EN BASE AL DISEÑO QUE SUGIEREN EN EL DATASHEET DE AMBOS EMPERO no me estàn dando los voltajes deseados y ademàs uno de ellos recalienta demasiado!!!
Què me sugieren???...Tienen un diseño que les halla cumplido esas conversiones???
...saludos,
G. Calchav


----------



## Nasolkim (Oct 23, 2010)

Bien buena tarde a todos.... 

Bueno el problema que tengo es el siguiente estoy haciendo un sensor de temperatura con un lm35  luego lo comparo con un lm324 y luego ese voltaje lo mero a la señal del LM3914 que me indicar por led el valor de la temperatura actual ,pero al conectarlo correctamente el sensor se empieza a calentar demasiado a tal punto 
que si lo tocas te quemas... y no se q*UE* esta pasando si alguien me podria ayudar. Dejo el diagrama para q*UE* me pueda echar una manita


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2010)

Analiza esto:
Si el LM35 se calentara por si solo, ¿ Que temperatura estaría midiendo ?
¿ La real ? o ¿ La de su propio calentamiento ?

El LM35 NO se calienta, si lo hace, está dañado o mal conectado.


----------



## Nasolkim (Oct 23, 2010)

si fijate que revise el Datasheet y lo conecte correctamente pero se calento desde q*UE* lo conecte la primera vez no se que pasaria


----------



## Cacho (Oct 23, 2010)

Y V+ es de ¿qué valor?
¿Está conectado entre V+ y GND o entre V+ y V-?
Viéndolo con la parte plana de frente a vos, ¿cómo es, de izquierda a derecha, el orden de las patas que tomaste?

Saludos


----------



## panxozu (Oct 23, 2010)

Ese circuito lo monte y me ocurrio lo mismo, mi dedo quedo marcado con el lm35 de lo caliente que estaba, digamos que lo conecte al reves :enfadado: . la unica manera para que el lm35 se caliente es que lo conecten mal. Ay que ser cuidadoso en las conexiones sino te lo truenas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2010)

panxozu dijo:


> Ese circuito lo monte y me ocurrio lo mismo, mi dedo quedo marcado con el lm35 de lo caliente que estaba, digamos que lo conecte al reves :enfadado: . la unica manera para que el lm35 se caliente es que lo conecten mal. Ay que ser cuidadoso en las conexiones sino te lo truenas.



Dijo Confucio (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.): _*"Quién se quema con un semiconductor, ! Cuando ve el silicio llora ¡ "*_

Ver el archivo adjunto 29276​


----------



## Nasolkim (Oct 23, 2010)

p*UE*s con la parte plata viendo hacia mi de izquierda a derecha tengo 
GND - VOUT - V+
 y 
con la pansita al frente tenmos 

V+ - Vout -  GND

p*UE*s panxozu como es la forma correcta de conectarlo porq*UE* yo lo conecte como esta de el datasheet 
http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM35.pdf


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2010)

Mira la imagen:
​Vista desde abajo
*+Vs*: Alimentación
*Vout*: Señal de salida
*GND:* Tierra del circuito


----------



## panxozu (Oct 23, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 41606​Vista desde abajo



exacto, en el datasheet te indican las patillas vistas desde abajo, a veces eso puede confundir si no te fijas bien en lo que dice.

como lo tenias conectado estaba mal, interpretaste mal la imagen del datasheet


----------



## rickastralboy (Nov 15, 2010)

Hola a todos, 

Quisiera saber si pueden ayudarme a saber si este circuito es correcto, lo conecté a 5V y el potenciómetro de 50k se me quemó, espero que no se haya quemado el LM35. El circuito es un sensor de temperatura con LM35 que tiene un Op Amp, el LM324. Por favor ayúdenme a saber si funcionará y más o menos a darme idea de cuánto está amplificando. 
También, ¿para qué me sirven ahí los potenciómetros? ¿tengo que variar su valor para calibrar la salida o algo así?

Muchas gracias, es muy importante porque es para un proyecto final.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/termometro.htm


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2010)

rickastralboy dijo:


> ....Quisiera saber si pueden ayudarme a saber si este circuito es correcto, lo conecté a 5V y el potenciómetro de 50k se me quemó, ........


Si se te quemó el preset de 50KOhms, es porque conectaste algo muy, muy mal.


----------



## rickastralboy (Nov 15, 2010)

Ok, gracias, sí ya revisé y espero que ya haya quedado bien, no crees que debía bajarle al voltaje de 5 V a 2 V por ejemplo? 

Qué me puedes decir del circuito? crees que sirva?

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 15, 2010)

Si le reduces la tensión a +- 2V los operacionales trabajarán mal, o directamente no lo harán.

Aparentemente parece que funciona (Opinión sin mayor análisis).


----------



## rickastralboy (Nov 15, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si le reduces la tensión a +- 2V los operacionales trabajarán mal, o directamente no lo harán.
> 
> Aparentemente parece que funciona (Opinión sin mayor análisis).



Ah ok, qué bueno que me dices...

Alguien entonces puede ayudarme por favor analizando el circuito para saber si es correcto? Les agradezco mucho, es que es muy importante!!!


----------



## Abelyto (Feb 19, 2011)

Hola. Veo que aqui estan trantando el tema de operacionales asi que mi duda es la siguiente... El amplificador operacional de la izquierda (adjunto el circuito) esta en modo Inversor? Y como puedo calcular la tension en la entrada no inversora del mismo? El LM 335 proporciona 100mV cada 1ºC. Desde ya gracias. Saludos.


----------



## bravegabriel (Feb 26, 2011)

-DarkNess- dijo:


> Hola que tal ya hice ese circutio para una practica lo hice con comparadores y compuertas logicas ya que no tube otra eleccion y no encontre nada en internet entre un cuate y yo hemos diseñado este circuito y espero que te sea de utilidad si quieres mas información dilo  suerte




que tal quisiera saber con que voltaje se alimenta el circuito y si por ejemplo se alimenta con 15 y -15 y las compuertas con 5 oseas con un  voltaje independiente gracias saludos


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hola , tengo una duda, y es que estoy montando este circuito:

Pero a la hora de ir a por el material, me dieron un LM335 en vez de un LM35.:enfadado:
Mi duda es ¿ lo puedo sustituir por el LM335? 
¿Alguien sabe que diferencia hay entre uno y otro?
Gracias.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 16, 2011)

lolo2n3055 dijo:


> Hola , tengo una duda, y es que estoy montando este circuito:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 49907
> Pero a la hora de ir a por el material, me dieron un LM335 en vez de un LM35.:enfadado:
> Mi duda es ¿ lo puedo sustituir por el LM335?
> ...



Uno mide en ºC (35) y el otro en ºK (335), pero como la diferencia entre ºC y ºK es (273), la conversion es facil:

0ºC -----> 273ºK
27ºC ---> 300ºk

Fijate en las hojas de datos del 335, vas a ver que en 0ºC te tendria que tirar 2,73v y en 27ºC obtendrias 3v.

*Editado:*

Para no modificar el circuito que tenes, simplemente usa el 1er amplificador como restador con ganancia:












Y hace que V1, valga 2,73V (usa un divisor resistivo).

O como otra alternativa, usa un Zener de 2,7v a la salida del LM335 y asi obtenes el valor esperado por el LM35.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bueno y digo yo,(Para este circuito) que mas meda que su salida sea en grados K, o en C si al fin y al cabo, yo ajustare el momento en el que salta ese rele.

Me gusta tu idea del restador, pero es que ya tengo la PCB echa ya que contaba con el LM35, con lo cual me gusta mas tu 2º opcion:
Adjunto este ``esquema´´ para que me des tu opinión, de si es así lo que comentabas del diodo Zenner (Por cierto como se escribía con una o con dos N)

MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TU AYUDA.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 17, 2011)

Yo lo pondria del nodo que sale Vout del lm335, zener + resistencia a tierra y de la tension en la resistencia cuelgo el amplificador.

Pero, viendo tu termostato, lo unico que deberias hacer es variar el divisor que tenes con el pote al rango de temperatura que necesitas trabajar.

Ahora me llama la atencion el 2do operacional, estas haciendo una realimentacion positiva  y el Bc547 lo usas como seguidor para manejar el rele y no como interruptor, ¿verificaste el diseño?.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 17, 2011)

Perdona, pero no entiendo tu 1º frase: 
_Yo lo pondria del nodo que sale Vout del lm335, zener + resistencia a tierra y de la tension en la resistencia cuelgo el amplificador._
Yo creo que es por nuestros acentos.
Respecto al circuito , decirte que lo saque de un pag, de Internet, para serte sincero no se muy bien como funciona, me hago una idea, pero para mi que le sobran amplificadores, de todas formas decirte que con anterioridad lo monte ( eso si con el LM35) y funciona de maravilla, yo también pensé que ese BC547 iba a dar problemas :enfadado:respecto a que no nos da un 0 o un 1 que apague o active el rele, sino que la tensión en el rele variara en función de la temperatura, pero la realidad supera la ficción, ya que funciona perfectamente.

Bueno sea como sea, yo sigo con la misma duda:
Como conectar el LM335, a ese circuito?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 17, 2011)

El 2do amplificador es el que me genera duda, por el tipo de realimentacion, pero puede que sea un comparador schmitt y eso tendria bastante sentido para el tipo de aplicacion que esta haciendo.

Bue suponiendo que eso esta bien, y funciona sin problemas, lo que te decia era esto:



El "+" del 2do voltimetro sera la entrada de tu operacional. Tene en cuenta que la medicion deja de ser exacta por 2 motivos:

- El zener es de 2,7v y no 2,73v; con lo cual ya tenes 3 grados de diferencia.
- A medida que varia la tension en el 335, hara que la corriente del zener varie, con lo cual la tension de zener variara un poco (pensa que la tension del zener no es exactamente 2,7V, ya que dependera de la corriente de polarizacion).

Habria que ver, como podes variar el rango de operacion con el divisor del pote, estoy seguro que esa podria ser una solucion mas practica.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mira, sinceramente, no entiendo para que sirve ese diodo zener de 2.7V. y la verdad es que dándole vueltas no le veo qué sentido tiene, asi que creo que voy a probar a conectar el sensor de esta forma:

Ya que al variar la temperatura variara la tensión en el divisor de tensión formado por el LM335 y la R de 3K 
Dicha tensión se introducirá en la entrada del AO.

He decidido colocar una R de 3K ya que el LM335 trabaja con I entre 400 µA y 5mA pues le coloco una R que limite a 5mA ya que mi circuito ira conectado a 15V.

Para ello: R:V/I=  15/0.005:3000Ω


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 18, 2011)

> Mira, sinceramente, no entiendo para que sirve ese diodo zener de 2.7V. y la verdad es que dándole vueltas no le veo qué sentido tiene, asi que creo que voy a probar a conectar el sensor de esta forma:
> Archivo Adjunto 50044
> Ya que al variar la temperatura variara la tensión en el divisor de tensión formado por el LM335 y la R de 3K
> Dicha tensión se introducirá en la entrada del AO.



Hacelo y te apuesto lo que quieras a que el 1er amplificador satura  . 

Razonalo, el 1er amplificador gana 32 veces y el 335 ya e 0ºC te tira 2,73v:

Vout-amp= 2,73v*32=87,36v => osea satura en 15v

El diodo zener simplemente resta 2,7V a la salida del 335, dejando en la resistencia una caida de tension igual a la que obtendrias con el lm35, segui la malla aplicando kirchhoff y te vas a dar cuenta, imaginate al zener como una fuente de 2,7v que se opone a la tension de salida del 335. Deberias llegar a esto:

Vout(lm335)=Vzener+VR2 => VR2=Vout(lm335)-Vzener (de la resistencia conectas al 1er amplificador)

El valor de R1 fijate que lo obtuve para una fuente de 5v, y veo que vos usas 15v, pero el valor de R2 no varia ya que la tension ahi depende exclusivamente del 335.

Sobre la resistencia de 3k, esta mal calculada, aunque mas o menos te daria:

Vcc=15v
Vout(lm335)=2,73v (en 0ºC)
I(lm335)=5mA

Rlim=[Vcc-Vout(lm335)]/I(lm335)=(15v-2,73v)/5mA=2,4kohm

Usando un Resistencia de 2k7 te va bien.

*Editado:*

Hace una cosa, si el circuito anterior el 1er AO ganaba 32 veces, quiere decir que para 30ºC el lm35 deberia tirar 300mV => Vout-amp= 0,3v*32=9,6v. Para obtener lo mismo con el 335, la ganancia deberia ser de 3,16 veces (9,6v/3,03v), reemplaza la resistencia de 68k por una de 47k. Lo malo de hacer esto, es que el circuito va a ser muy poco sensible.


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 18, 2011)

DIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO tienes toda la razón lo acabo de calcular y me da ganancia =30.90 redondeando =31  (¿32 te da a ti? ¿ cómo lo calculaste? )
Referente al por que del Zener, ya  lo entiendo, resta los 2.7V de mas que da el LM335 en sus lecturas  (necesarios para que conduzca inversamente) dando una caída de tensión en la R2 igual a el voltaje que esté por encima de los 2.7V, claro que a cero grados me quedaría con 0.03V, pero vamos en este montaje la precisión no es tan necesaria.
Temp. ºCelsius = ( Tensión del sensor en Voltios x 100 ) - 273 

Ej. Para una tensión de 3v. sería:
(2.73v. x 100) - 273 = 0º Celsius
OK YA ENTENDI EL PORQUE.
Tengo entendido que para el LM335 en cada grado de mas la tensión aumenta 10mV al igual que el LM35 el cual a 0ºC obtenemos 0V pero que en cada ºC de mas se le suma 10mV
¿Es eso cierto?
Tienes toda la razón, sobre lo de la R de 3K, hay que tener en cuenta que yo no contaba con que el LM335 tiene una caída de tensión en sus extremos  de 2.73V a 0ºC por eso lo calcule directamente con la tensión total del divisor y la I la cual será la misma tanto para la R como al LM335. ( Quien tiene boca se equivoca )
Muy astuto de tu parte lo de bajar la ganancia al AO, claro que para poder obtener un variación significante a en su salida, seguramente tendría que perder algún que otro ºC, mucho más interesante lo del diodo Zener.
Bueno, teniendo en cuenta todos estos datos, toca parte practica, intentare buscar un zener de 2.7V y se lo conectare como se dice en tu esquema además de añadirle al LM335 una R de 2.7K haber que tal.
Ahora que lo pienso, respecto al Zener, si yo quiero que el circuito corte a  partir de 30ºC  con un Zener de 3V puedo tener margen ya que : 
(3v. x 100) - 273 = 27º Celsius
( Lo digo porque creo que poseo a mano un Zener a 3V)


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 19, 2011)

> DIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO tienes toda la razón lo acabo de calcular y me da ganancia =30.90 redondeando =31 (¿32 te da a ti? ¿ cómo lo calculaste? )



Te falto sumarle 1, la ganancia en una configuracion no inversor es:

Vout/Vin=(1+R2/R1)



> Tengo entendido que para el LM335 en cada grado de mas la tensión aumenta 10mV al igual que el LM35 el cual a 0ºC obtenemos 0V pero que en cada ºC de mas se le suma 10mV
> ¿Es eso cierto?



Exacto, los 2 funcionan igual, salvo que uno parte de 0v y el otro de 2,73v. La ventaja del LM35 es que podes operar su salida con un amplificador sin tener que hacer una resta, pero la ventaja del LM335, es que te permite trabajar con ºT<0 sin tener que recurrir a una fuente negativa o implementar algo (-1ºC = 272ºK = 2,72v).




> Muy astuto de tu parte lo de bajar la ganancia al AO, claro que para poder obtener un variación significante a en su salida, seguramente tendría que perder algún que otro ºC, mucho más interesante lo del diodo Zener.



Disminuir la ganancia del 1er amplificador es una solucion a medias, perdes muchisima sensibilidad, fijate que con esa ganancia tenes una variacion de 31,6mV/ºC, osea casi nada  .



> Ahora que lo pienso, respecto al Zener, si yo quiero que el circuito corte a partir de 30ºC con un Zener de 3V puedo tener margen ya que :
> (3v. x 100) - 273 = 27º Celsius
> ( Lo digo porque creo que poseo a mano un Zener a 3V)



Si haces eso, el zener recien se empieza a polarizar arriba de los 3v, osea que idealmente recien arriba de los 27ºC el zener empieza a funcionar, asi que no es una buena idea, ya que vas a correr mucho la ºT de corte. 

Suponiendo que el 2do amplificador funcione como un comparador Schmitt (que creo que es asi), variando el pote de tu circuito, cambias los niveles de disparo y por lo tanto la ºT de corte:

http://www.unicrom.com/tut_comparador_reg.asp


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Mar 21, 2011)

Jajajajaj hayyyyy ........... ya se que paso........... no es que me faltara sumarle 1.... ES QUE LE ESTABA RESTANDO 1, me equivoque de formula........

Bueno al final lo monte, pero como no tenia un Zenner de 2.7V decidí colocarle un LED blanco SMD mas un diodo normal, roll: si ya se´´, es una chapuza pero era en forma de prueba, cuando pueda le coloco un Zenner) total que al final consegui restar a la salida unos 2.6V y la verdad es que funciona, lo configure con el pot para que el rele corte a 34.5 ºC y por el momento esta funcionando.

Bueno nada mas que: AGRADECERTE LA AYUDA *cosmefulanito04* gracias a ti he aprendido algo mas sobre los LM335,
Un saludo.


----------



## carmant (Mar 27, 2011)

Hola, alguien que sepa me podria decir si este termostato puede  funcionar?, lo he simulado con proteus y no me indica nada el display,  si se ilumina, solo eso.
Me gustaria armarlo para una incubadora, parece bonito.
Gracias.
http://s-o.webnode.cz/rvtg/





rickastralboy dijo:


> Ah ok, qué bueno que me dices...
> 
> Alguien entonces puede ayudarme por favor analizando el circuito para saber si es correcto? Les agradezco mucho, es que es muy importante!!!


----------



## bravegabriel (Mar 27, 2011)

carmant dijo:


> Hola, alguien que sepa me podria decir si este termostato puede  funcionar?, lo he simulado con proteus y no me indica nada el display,  si se ilumina, solo eso.
> Me gustaria armarlo para una incubadora, parece bonito.
> Gracias.
> http://s-o.webnode.cz/rvtg/



que tal:
pues dejame decirte que yo hice este circuito tal y como esta sin alterar nada en lo absoluto y me funciono a la perfeccion puedes encontrar muchos en internet pero este es el unico que te puede servir por que eh probado otros y ninguno funciono y este no tiene ninguna complicacion solo conecta adecuadamente y checa que tus piezas funcionen suerte y un consejo hazlo por etapas poco a poco


----------



## carmant (Mar 28, 2011)

Gracias por tu información, o se que es lo que hago mal igual es que no pongo el archivo correcto, te agradecería si tienes los archivos que usaste los postees o decirme como los compilaste, yo he cargado el hex de la pagina tal y como está pero hay un asm que cuando lo abro no está completo solo tiene el encabezado.
Estoy muy iteresado en que me funcione a ver si por fin consigo que mi incubadora regule bien.
Gracias de nuevo.
Antonio


----------



## luzfsaa (Abr 8, 2011)

Hola estoy armando un circuito con LM35 con ADC0804 a Displays 7-Seg pero no tengo el diagrama alguien me lo puede proporcionar? xfavor


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 8, 2011)

Hola luzfsaa

En este enlace puedes encontrar las hojas de datos de los circuitos LM35, ADC0804, 7447 0 48.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

En las hojas de datos del ADC0804 vienen circuitos los cuales puedes ir desarrollando según sean las características del circuito final que estás armando.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## jorgicrack (Abr 9, 2011)

Hola luzfsaa!

Te dejo un montaje en Proteus de un termometro que hice con LM35.
La simulacion en proteus no funciona pero es mas bien para que ves el esquema.
Le monte en placa board y posteriormente en placa impresa y funcionaba correctamente.

Espero que te sirva un saludo!


----------



## spockars (Abr 10, 2011)

una pregunta como puedo hacer para q a la salida del sensor tenga de 4 a 20mA??????


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2011)

spockars dijo:


> una pregunta como puedo hacer para q a la salida del sensor tenga de 4 a 20mA??????



Conversión *Tensión-Corriente*


----------



## spockars (Abr 10, 2011)

spockars dijo:


> una pregunta como puedo hacer para q a la salida del sensor tenga de 4 a 20mA??????



me explico estoy mandando la señal del sensor a un aop en modo comparacion de 20 a 30 grados
y estoy buscando que a los 20 grados tenga una salida de 4 mA y que a los 30 grados tenga un salida de 20mA ????



Fogonazo dijo:


> Conversión *Tensión-Corriente*



muchisimas gracias men que buen aporte!


----------



## spockars (Abr 10, 2011)

spockars dijo:


> me explico estoy mandando la señal del sensor a un aop en modo comparacion de 20 a 30 grados
> y estoy buscando que a los 20 grados tenga una salida de 4 mA y que a los 30 grados tenga un salida de 20mA ????
> 
> 
> ...



men una pregunta y disculapa la molestia. entiendo lo de el generador incluso tengo uno en el cual utilizo un lm741 y trabaja a 12v la salida efectivamente es de 4 a 20 mA pero no tengo idea de como integrarlo al circuito del sensor de temperatura que trabaja a 5v


----------



## Gartzen (May 6, 2011)

Hice un termómetro casero con LM35 y un Multímetro.
La primera pregunta es: ¿Es super preciso?
Lo quiero para checar la temperatura de una cámara de incubación (desde afuera), en donde debe de presentarse una temperatura promedio de 37.5 ºC, es decir entre 99 y 100 ºF.
El LM35 me da lecturas de 36ºC al prender y de 38.4ºC al apagar (estas varian). Su tiempo de respuesta es inmediato por lo cual no puedo saber a que temperatura promedio estuvo la cámara. Mas o menos me esta diciendo que en promedio estuvo a 37.2 pero esto no me sirve.
Tengo un termómetro de mercurio que, regulando el termostato, si marca 99ºF min al prender y 100ºF max al apagar, pero esta dentro de la cámara y no se puede estar abriendo y cerrando por eso es que necesito una lectura externa.
¿Puedo hacer que el LM 35 sea mas lento en sus lecturas, mas aproximada a la temperatura promedio? Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (May 7, 2011)

Es evidente que de termómetria ni idea, lo que le estas pidiendo al LM35 es cualquier cosa, así no se toman los promedios eso es un error tuyo de concepto, los promedios se toman por sucesivas lecturas y haciendo los cálculos correspondientes, un promedio de temperatura no es exactamente la mitad entre la máxima y la mínima, allí interviene el tiempo.

El termómetro sirve porque mide, lo que tenes que hacer es implementar otra cosa que es más compleja que un simple termómetro, y que se basa en adquirir los datos guardarlos hacer muestras sucesivas y al finalizar realizar los cálculos y si quiere que te lo de al instante hace falta una unidad microprocesada con capacidad para almacenaje de datos, hago que para realizar por lo poco que conoces esta lejos de tu alcance, ya que implica la programación de un microprocesador.... esos aparatos vienen echos te conviene comprarlo.


----------



## bean (Jun 21, 2011)

Hola!

Quería saber si es posible y de que manera, reducir la sensibilidad del sensor de temperatura lm35. En el datasheet indica que tiene una variación de 10mV por cada grado centigrado. Es posible por ejemplo ajustarlo a 10mV cada dos grados o cada tres??

Gracias!
Saludos!


----------



## Mauricio Almanza (Jun 24, 2011)

Con un lm60 que da una variancion de 6.25mV por °C, pero ni idea si lo puedes conseguir.

http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM60.pdf


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 24, 2011)

Con un atenuador lo puedes hacer ya sea resistivo o activo con opamp  ya el factor de atenuacion dependera de que escala decidas


----------



## nosekien (Jun 28, 2011)

Buenas, tengo un A/A compacto de vetana. Este no tiene ningun tipo de termostato por lo que esta siempre en marcha y tengo que estar llendo a pararlo, luego a ponerlo cuando vuelve a hacer calor en fin...he pensado en construir un termostato y ponerlo en serie con la alimentacion.

Este constaria de un LM35 que mediria la temperatura ambiente y un rele de dos posiciones que abra y cierre el circuito, lo que no se es como regular la temperatura, con alguna pantalla LCD y algun chip?

gracias


----------



## Manuel51 (Jun 29, 2011)

Bueno, los dibujos no tienen idiomas. En el datasheet viene un circuito muy bien explicado, aún sin saber inglés, para hacer un termómetro con 20 led´s basado en el LM35. Te lo adjunto, solo tienes que seleccionar la temperatura a la que tú quieras que se actúe el relé, poner un transistor en esa salida del 3914 que áctive o descative el relé y ya lo tienes. Te adjunto el esquema sacado del datasheet.

Saludos.


----------



## nightduke2005 (Jul 15, 2011)

Tengo un disco duro externo usb, se calienta mucho.

Mi intencion es conectarle un sensor de temperatura lm35 y de este sensor un ventilador de 9cm.

¿Es viable que cuando el sensor de temperatura detecte que se calienta mas de 30 grados se active el ventilador?

Gracias


----------



## santiago (Jul 15, 2011)

circuitos termostatos hay muchos por el foro, busca alguno, pero ponelo que arranque cuando este mas caliente, 30 grados es temperatura ambiente tranquilon un verano que arranque a los 40 grados ponele o 45°
suerte


----------



## teddybearfer00 (Ago 12, 2011)

Hola! no soy muy buena con esto de los circuitos pero tengo que utilizar un sensor LM35 para la medición de la temperatura en la superficie de un foco.

Para empezar debo acondicionar la señal del sensor para poder leer un rango de temperatura de 0-200°C equivalente a un rango de 0 a 2 VDC. Por otro lado se cuenta con un potenciómetro que tiene como referencia 5VDC el cual deberá ser acondicionado para tener un rango de 0 -200 °C.

Tratando de hacer el del potenciometro fui al datasheet del LM35 donde encontré en las aplicaciones típicas un "Two-Wire Remote Temperature Sensor (Output Referred to Ground)", suponiendome que ese es el que requiero (espero no estar equivocada). A la salida del LM35 puse un amplificador TL081 y de ahi el potenciometro y demas. La configuración que aparece en el datasheet mide de 2 a 40°C. Sin embargo, al medir la temperatura que sale de la ventilación de mi compu me marca 2.08V y el datasheet me dice que el V de salida es de 10mV/°C(Tambiente+1°C). Ahora haciendo una regla de 3, si .01V equivale a un grado, 2.08 equivalen a 208°C!!!

También, este diseño me mide de 2 a 40°, como lo hago un rango mas grande (0 a 200°C)? 

Espero puedan asesorarme gracias


----------



## Kalamarus (Ago 12, 2011)

Saludos teddybearfer00. Si no estoy equivocado, el LM35, solo te permite mediciones de hasta 150ºC. De todas formas, deberias poder obtener la lectura de la temperatura sin amplificar la señal, pues estos componentes son muy precisos de por si, y amplificandola solo incrementas su error.
Te bastaria usar la configuración básica. Alimentación suficiente (creo que permite un máximo de 20V) su masa correspondiente, y simplemente medir en la salida el voltaje que tengas. 
Suponiendo esto, no podras medir temperaturas bajo 0ºC...pero te permitiria medir de 0 hasta los 150ºC bastante precisamente. Suponiendo esto, en la salida tendrias 0V a 0ºC i 1,5V a 150ºC. Pruevalo y ya me contaras.
Saludos.


----------



## teddybearfer00 (Ago 12, 2011)

Le quite el amplificador y me da una temperatura muchísimo mas alta. Ahora tampoco se si este midiendo bien. Con la configuración básica se me super calienta y no me mide como tu mencionas (mide 2.53V)


----------



## Kalamarus (Ago 12, 2011)

uhm...Se te calienta el sensor?  Tienes alguna carga conectada a la salida del sensor? que tensión de alimentación le das?


----------



## electroconico (Ago 12, 2011)

Si se te calienta el sensor es que lo estas conectado mal.

En los LM35DZ que tengo  la configuración de pines esta al revés.

Prueba el sensor solamente. Aliméntalo con 5v y revisa la temperatura ambiente , con eso te quitas si esta mal el sensor u otra cosa.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 12, 2011)

teddybearfer00 dijo:


> ....Para empezar debo acondicionar la señal del sensor para poder leer un rango de temperatura de 0-200°C equivalente a un rango de 0 a 2 VDC. Por otro lado se cuenta con un potenciómetro que tiene como referencia 5VDC el cual deberá ser acondicionado para tener un rango de 0 -200 °C........





			
				National Semiconductor dijo:
			
		

> *Features*
> *- *Calibrated directly in ° Celsius (Centigrade)
> *- *Linear + 10.0 mV/°C scale factor
> *- *0.5°C accuracy guaranteeable (at +25°C)
> ...



200ºC con un LM35 se me hace como demasiado.
¿ Termistor + tabla de compensación ?


----------



## teddybearfer00 (Ago 12, 2011)

si estaba conectándolo mal... gracias. con respecto a la temeperatura, yo también me preguntaba lo mismo (como de 0 a 200 si solo va de -50 a 150???) fue un error del profesor así que eso ya está controlado gracias. lo que hice ahora es poner un potenciometro de 5k (lo que me piden vaya de 0 a 5v) y un divisor de voltaje haciendo que vaya de 0 a 2v siendo ese mi voltaje de referencia, con el lm35 ahora bien conectado será mi otro voltaje de referencia. mis compañeros en clase mencionaron que debo meter ambos voltajes a un lm324 para amplificarlos y mandarlos a mi arduino para hacer el control... será necesario amplificarlos?? (pregunto pues me comentaron que amplificando solo aumento el error d e medición)


----------



## electroconico (Ago 13, 2011)

La salida del lm35 solo entrega 10mA a la salida , creo que el usar un amplificador operacional dependerá de las resistencias que estes usando con los divisores de voltaje.Tal vez sea necesario solo usar el opam en modo seguidor,aunque tambien podría incorporar un filtro para disminuir ruido , etc...

Por experiencia poca veces he utilizado un amplificador cuando uso el lm35 con los uControladores,no me ha sido necesario,por lo menos cuando trabajo los uC  a 5v , si los uso a 3.3v ya es otra cosa y pues también depende de las necesidades.

Saludos!


----------



## armandolopezmx (Ago 13, 2011)

yo en una ocasion que conecte un lm35 a un seguidor con un opam....
entonces... por ejemplo   a la salida directametne sin conectar al seguidor me daba  digamos como 70 mv..  y al conectarlo despues al seguidor  me daba mas cmo 100 mv..     

la verdad que nunca indague mas el tema que si era porque el multimetro representaba una gran carga al lm35, o si el seguir ademas funcionaria como amplificador.  en fin..


----------



## BKAR (Ago 18, 2011)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/lm35-amplificador-operacional-21310/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/amplificar-senal-lm35-2811/
....ahi todo lo que necesitas...

ahi tienes un ejemplo de como amplificar la señal


----------



## jose18 (Ago 28, 2011)

Hola amigos tengo este problema que no le busco donde esta mal tengo mi sensor de temperatura (LM35DZ) y mi LM741 el cual quiero que aumente 10 veces el voltaje del sensor
pero tengo problema porque por ejemplo si el sensor da 350mV deberia aumentar 10 veces y darme al rededor de 3.5 V pero no me da eso me da 12 V, nos centramos en la primera parte para poder realizar eso y si tengo problemas pasamos al siguiente 741 pero primero vamos por el Sensor y el primer LM741, el potenciometro de 10K lo pongo a 3.300K para que sacando la formula del amplificador no inversor me saque al rededor de 10 veces pero cuando es muy poco voltaje no me saca si lo aumento como 1 V me saca 10 V y pues ya no se puede mas porque la fuente es de 12 V, pero hablamos de 1 V serian 100 ºC el cual seria mucho para el sensor, lo que quiero hacer es que al rededor de 50º funcione el circuito


----------



## primer_ (Ago 28, 2011)

Hola, José. 

Revisa bien el montaje, esos 12v q están dando deben ser los 12v del Vcc del opamp y puede ser porq en la entrada se está viendo una tensión mayor a la max esperada o la ganancia puede estar mala o hay un(os) cable(s) mal conectado(s). 

¿Para qué usas dos opamp? ... si lo haces para poder llevar una tensión positiva para el transistor no es necesario porq con un solo opamp en configuración no inversora es suficiente.

¿Por qué ni el primer ni el sugundo opamp tienen una respectiva resistencia en IN+? ¿Como los opamp deshogan la corriente entrega por el LM35? ... Acuérdate q la corriente de offset en un amplificador es casi nula (muchísimo menor a 100nA) y si miras el datasheet del LM35 se entregan cientos de microvoltios en la salida del sensor, por tanto el acople q estás haciendo no es bueno y quizás esta sea la causa de los males de tu montaje. 

Mejor sería q usaras una configuración como la de esta figura 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





en la cual colocas V1 a tierra, haces R1 = R4 para facilitar cálculos y la ganancia = (R1 + R3)/(R4 + R2) ...ya con esto obtendrías directamente una señal positiva para el transistor, un solo amplificador y con una corriente de offset mínima segun el modelo del opamp. 


¿Puedes usar una fuente doble +-12, +-9, +-5 u +-otra? con esto podrías aplicar la configuración de la figura 2 del datasheet del LM35 de national semiconductor y además podría polarizar el opamp para q trabaje mejor.

¿Puedes cambiar el LM741 por un TL081? ...


----------



## juanjaem (Ago 31, 2011)

Deberias probar a usar almientación simétrica. Si no dispones de ella usa un operacional de alimentación simple como el MCP606 o el 607. Yo lo tengo así en un termostato electrónico de precision calibrable. Lo tengo en amplificador no inversor con ganancia 6 creo recordar, y esta señal va a un pic que se encarga de controlar una incubadora totalmente automatizada.

Por cierto, te recomiendo un condensador cerámico de 100nF cerca de las patillas de alimentación del LM35 para filtrar ruidos. A mi, con los ruidos de oscilacion del pic me media fatal la temperatura, variava constantemente.


Ademas, te recomiendo que alimentes el LM35 junto con el MCP606 a 5 voltios. Con ello conseguirás disminuir el error debido al auto-calentamiento. Para ello puedes usar un lm317 para regular la tensión a 5V.

Saludos.


----------



## willastro (Sep 5, 2011)

Hola tengo un dilema que no puedo solucionar....

http://www.escol.com.my/Projects/Project-03(Thermostat-1)/Proj-03.html

arme ese circuito, pero no puedo hacerlo funcionar, lo setie para los 38°    a los 380mV   pero no hace nada ......    

Algun componente malo ????  algun  error en la pcb ????     no se que puede ser....

Espero su sugerencia y sabiduria....


----------



## willastro (Sep 5, 2011)

Me da la impresion que es el tl431 el que esta con problemas...
que voltaje le tiene que llegar al LM35 ????   y cuanto a la salida ????
El voltaje para "setear" el termo se mide en los test point????  no en la salida del LM35 ???   para que me de 39° tiene que haber 390 mV en los test point ????  ese es el mismo voltaje de salida del LM35 ????


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 6, 2011)

El LM35 soporta hasta 40V, y la salida depende de la temperatura.. asi que no te podemos decir el voltaje exacto... pero debe ser de 10mV/°C, osea que si esta a 25°C el voltaje es de 250mV


----------



## willastro (Sep 6, 2011)

Y que podra ser que no me funciona ???


----------



## antiworldx (Sep 6, 2011)

No te funciona, por que como siempre... suben los diagramas con las patas...

Intenta puenteando el led...


----------



## willastro (Sep 6, 2011)

antiworldx dijo:


> No te funciona, por que como siempre... suben los diagramas con las patas...
> 
> Intenta puenteando el led...




Como con las patas ???   voi a ver que pasa si puenteo el led y te cuento....


----------



## dmc (Sep 6, 2011)

Willastro, ya que es dificil tratar de reparar algo que no se ve ( a la placa la tenes vos), te comento lo que yo haría en tu caso.
1º comprobar si llega tensión de alimentación al LM358 y al TL431.
2º si es así (llega tensión), comprobaría si existen de 1,5 a 2 voltios entre los extremos de VR1.
3º si no tengo esta tensión comprobaría el TL431 y su circuito asociado.
4º variando el cursor, debe variar la tensión en TP1. Si no es asi controlariá la LM358 y su circuito (pistas, resistores R1 y R2, ic, etc).
5º si todo esta bien controlar que al pin nº2 del LM358 llege la tensión del LM 35 y que esta varia al ser tomada con la mano (No exponer a llama o apoyar al cautín del soldador, se destruye). Si no es así controlar la conexión de los pines LM35 o reemplazarlo.
6º con el tester colocado en el Tp,mover el cursor hasta obtener el valor (en milivolts x 10 que es la ganacia del LM358) al que deseas que corte,  es decir si queres que corte a los 22ºC en TP debes tener 220 mV, o si queres 50º en TP tendrías que tener 500 mV.
Espero que esto te ayude.


----------



## willastro (Sep 7, 2011)

dmc dijo:


> Willastro, ya que es dificil tratar de reparar algo que no se ve ( a la placa la tenes vos), te comento lo que yo haría en tu caso.
> 1º comprobar si llega tensión de alimentación al LM358 y al TL431.
> 2º si es así (llega tensión), comprobaría si existen de 1,5 a 2 voltios entre los extremos de VR1.
> 3º si no tengo esta tensión comprobaría el TL431 y su circuito asociado.
> ...




muchas gracias por la respuesta, mañana voi a hacer todas las pruebas y les cuento como me fue


----------



## willastro (Sep 8, 2011)

Al final hice el pcb denuevo, y me funciona, probablemente habia alguna pista cortada... (uso papel comun para transferir el toner y no es completamente liso y ademas no se transfiere todo) ¬¬   la cosa es que funciona, pero la histeresis es muy alta y a veces "zapatea" el relé...  que puede causar eso ????


----------



## dmc (Sep 9, 2011)

Me alegro que por lo menos conseguiste hacer arrancar tu circuito. Me parece que te estan faltando un par de capacitores en tu circuito, para estabilizar la entrada, yo colocaria un capacitor de 100nf (104) entre el pin 2 del LM y 0v, podes pobar con varios valores (pero yo no subiría a más de 1 o 2,2 uF, por que te puede ralentizar, sobre todo en la bajada de temperatura) ademas colocaría otro entre el pin 1 del LM y 0v (tambien de bajo valor 1 a 4,7 , máximo 10 uf) para evitar el "zapateo" del relevador )todo es cuestión de probar. Es un circuito clasico, anda bastante bien y no suele dar muchos dolores de cabeza (una vez que le tomas la mano). Espero que te ayude.


----------



## willastro (Sep 10, 2011)

dmc dijo:


> Me alegro que por lo menos conseguiste hacer arrancar tu circuito. Me parece que te estan faltando un par de capacitores en tu circuito, para estabilizar la entrada, yo colocaria un capacitor de 100nf (104) entre el pin 2 del LM y 0v, podes pobar con varios valores (pero yo no subiría a más de 1 o 2,2 uF, por que te puede ralentizar, sobre todo en la bajada de temperatura) ademas colocaría otro entre el pin 1 del LM y 0v (tambien de bajo valor 1 a 4,7 , máximo 10 uf) para evitar el "zapateo" del relevador )todo es cuestión de probar. Es un circuito clasico, anda bastante bien y no suele dar muchos dolores de cabeza (una vez que le tomas la mano). Espero que te ayude.



Gracias por las sugerencias, lo tengo funcionando desde ayer y al parecer anda lo mas bien, ahora lo unico extraño que hace es que cuando desenergisa el relé (osea baja del valor de "seteo") hace 3 click con una pausa de 1 seg entre uno y otro y al 3° queda des energisado(calentando). pero no creo que sea mayor problema... por lo demas creo que hay una variasion de 2° entre que conecta y desconecta.


----------



## willastro (Sep 12, 2011)

Les tengo otra noticia, como no tenia cable paralelo triple para el sensor, había trenzado 3 cables independientes para ponerle al sensor. Al parecer esto formaba algún tipo de interferencia a la señal del sensor y era por eso que el relé "zapateaba" cuando yo tomaba el LM35 con los dedos o apretaba los cables...  Los destrencé... santo remedio, quedó funcionando como reloj........   Gracias a todos por su ayuda!!  =D


----------



## exe919 (Sep 13, 2011)

hola gente de este hermoso foro, impeccionando por el foro encontre este termostato 
http://www.escol.com.my/Projects/Project-03%28Thermostat-1%29/Proj-03.html
lo cual creo que me va como anillo al dedo, pero estoy trabado en una pieza, llamada "VR1" es un potenciometro de 2,2k, pero el tema que en el pcb no lo entiendo el símbolo, me podrian decir que es si es un potenciometro por que se pueden ver 6 terminales al menos y me desconcierta un poco.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 13, 2011)

exe919 dijo:


> hola gente de este hermoso foro, impeccionando por el foro encontre este termostato
> http://www.escol.com.my/Projects/Project-03%28Thermostat-1%29/Proj-03.html
> lo cual creo que me va como anillo al dedo, pero estoy trabado en una pieza, llamada "VR1" es un potenciometro de 2,2k, pero el tema que en el pcb no lo entiendo el símbolo, me podrian decir que es si es un potenciometro por que se pueden ver 6 terminales al menos y me desconcierta un poco.



Hola Amigo, el PCB te ofrece la posibilidad de insertar diferentes formatos de "preset" segun fabricante. No es necesario utilizar los 6 orificios, veras que estan unidos de a pares. SAludos


----------



## ssyn (Dic 4, 2011)

tengo una duda, encontre un circuito con LM35 y usa un LM324 para amplificar la señal, podre emplear un TL081 en vez de este otro?


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Dic 4, 2011)

Si, pero tené en cuenta de darle una correcta alimentación, yo me había mandado la cagada de usar solo 5v de fuente (entre Vcc y Vee), pero el bicho necesita al menos 6v para arriba (entre Vcc y Vee), osea con +/-3v te alcanza o con 6v de fuente simple.


----------



## krash88 (Dic 14, 2011)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y en el mundo de la electronica. Vengo del mundo de la mecanica y la electricidad y ahora me gustaria aprender esta materia tan interesante.
La historia es que quiero acondicionar la señal de un lm35 (amplificarla de 0 a 10v) y he pensado usar un amplificador configurado como no inversor, luego meter un seguidor de tension y llevarlo a un comparador de ventana con histeresis de 3 a 4. Esta es mi idea pero estoy en la primera etapa.
El problema que tengo es que no se como hayar las resistencia de realimentacion(R1) y la otra que creo hace de divisor de tension(R2) ya que en las ecuaciones que he visto tengo las dos incognitas R1 y R2.
                                                     Vo=Vi(1+R1/R2)
                                                     Av=(R1+R2)/R1
¿Como se hayan?
Un saludo a todos y gracias por vuestro tiempo.


----------



## kuropatula (Dic 14, 2011)

Hola, el LM35, si no me equivoco te da una salida de 0 a 5V. Por lo que si queres que tu salida sea de 0 a 10V tenes que amplificar por 2. Para esto, en tu ecuacion Vo=Vi(1+R1/R2), Vo = 2 lo lo que ta un grado de libertad en R1 o R2. Lo que tenés que hacer es elegir una de las dos resistencias al valor que quieras, del orden de los 10K por ejemplo y ahi obtengas el valor de la otra.
Lo mismo ocn el divisor resistivo, tenes un grado de libertad por lo que podes elegir una de las resistencias como quieras.
Saludos


----------



## krash88 (Dic 14, 2011)

Muchas gracias Koropatula por la respuesta me voy a poner simular a ver k mesale. Un saludo 



aaa se me olvidaba el LM 35 te da 10mV por grado centigrado y va desde -0.55V para -55ºC hasta los 1.5V para 150ºC yo kiero trabajar en rango de temperaturas de 10ºC a 70ºC pero vamos la duda de las R me ha quedado resuelta. Seguire currando en ello. Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## edbeco (Dic 15, 2011)

krash88 dijo:


> Muchas gracias Koropatula por la respuesta me voy a poner simular a ver k mesale. Un saludo
> 
> 
> 
> aaa se me olvidaba el LM 35 te da 10mV por grado centigrado y va desde -0.55V para -55ºC hasta los 1.5V para 150ºC yo kiero trabajar en rango de temperaturas de 10ºC a 70ºC pero vamos la duda de las R me ha quedado resuelta. Seguire currando en ello. Muchas gracias y un saludo.





			
				kuropatula dijo:
			
		

> Por nada, segui el mismo procedimiento que hice antes, ahora para los datos que te sirven a vos.
> Saludos!



Bueno yo tambien quiero hacer algo similar, tengo un LM35 el cual me bota 10mV por grado y, trabaja desde -55º - 150º c. 

He usado un amplificador no inversor solo con fuente positiva, con esto logro que no me amplifique los milivoltios negativos que me pueda entregar el sensor, teniendo en la salida un rango de voltaje de 0-15 voltios, ya que el máximo voltaje que vota el sensor es 1.5v para 150ºc, 1.5v x 10 = 15v. Yo quiero que el rango de salida sea solo desde 0-10 voltios...
Cómo haría para obtenerlo?

El pot. de 2k es para calibrar la salida.
Uso una fuente de 24v, ya que quiero implementarlo con un PLC.


----------



## kuropatula (Dic 15, 2011)

Te sirve si le pones un divisor resistivo a la salida del operacional?


----------



## krash88 (Dic 15, 2011)

Hola Zofim, tio yo estoy investigando el tema y tengo un circutillo por ahi que acondiciona la señall del lm35 de 0 a 5V lo busco y te lo paso..pero tengo el mismo problema; como diablos hago el escalado?????? si averiguas algo comentamelo porfa, un saludo.


----------



## edbeco (Dic 15, 2011)

krash88 dijo:


> Hola Zofim, tio yo estoy investigando el tema y tengo un circutillo por ahi que acondiciona la señall del lm35 de 0 a 5V lo busco y te lo paso..pero tengo el mismo problema; como diablos hago el escalado?????? si averiguas algo comentamelo porfa, un saludo.



Oye algo que también podemos hacer es calcular una ganancia de tal manera que nos arroje como máximo un voltaje de 10v.

10v/1.5v = 6.66...  es decir que nuestro amplificador no inversor tiene que tener una ganancia de 6.67x aproximadamente y no de 10x como pensamos en un inicio. De esta manera para una tº de 150ºc tendremos 10v en la salida.

Bueno yo pienso usarlo con un PLC 1200 SIEMENS. Considerando la resolución del módulo analógico, no debería tener problema alguno para reconocer los distintos valores de tensión que me arroje el operacional... Uhm... sólo tendré que probarlo para ver cómo responde...espero funcione bien.

En el circuito he agregado un pot. de 1k de tal manera que pueda tener una mejor calibración cuando este probando el circuito con el PLC.

Este es el circuito, de todas formas me interesa el diseño del que hablas  para ver cómo trabaja y si se pude modificar a nuestra convención.

Saludos!






Aquí otra captura, LM35 arrojando el máximo valor en voltaje 1.5v y salida como máximo en 10v.


----------



## krash88 (Dic 15, 2011)

Madre mia tenia un cacao con lo de ganancia impresionante y acabo de verlo en tu circuito. No se que calculos hacia yo que se me iba de baras...solucionado!!
Ok, he visto por ahi que es recomendable poner un seguidor de tension a la salida del lm35 para aislar el sensor y obtener mayor precision en la medida al no haber perdidas, o caidas de tension o cualquier circuntancia que pudiera falsear la salida en circuito amplificador. Y una pregunta no te sobraria un potenciometro en el circuito??
Otra cosa mas no habia caido pero en el datasheet de  lm35 vienen configuraciones de circuitos muy intersantes para obtener diferentes resultados.
Voy a ponerme la pila e ire comentado mis progresos por aqui, pero despues del fin de semana que viene calentito. Un saludo a todos y buen fin de semana...


----------



## lucksort (Dic 19, 2011)

-DarkNess- dijo:


> Hola que tal ya hice ese circutio para una practica lo hice con comparadores y compuertas logicas ya que no tube otra eleccion y no encontre nada en internet entre un cuate y yo hemos diseñado este circuito y espero que te sea de utilidad si quieres mas información dilo  suerte



el circuito que vos posteaste me serviria para armar un termostato para controlar una resistencia calefactora de 50 watt porque el hecho es que yo quiero calentar algo y poder ajustar un temperatura tope y tenia pensado con un lm34 y jugar con las resistencias conectandolas en serie con un selector es decir poner una escala termica de 20 a 36 ºc ycalcular las resistencias para cada temperatura poniendolas a la entrada de una compuerta and y que con las resistencias me caiga la tension lo suficiente para tener una señal baja y no alta como cuando quiero que caliente, me podrias ayudar ¿?


----------



## Electron772 (Ene 3, 2012)

bravegabriel dijo:


> que tal:
> pues dejame decirte que yo hice este circuito tal y como esta sin alterar nada en lo absoluto y me funciono a la perfeccion puedes encontrar muchos en internet pero este es el unico que te puede servir por que eh probado otros y ninguno funciono y este no tiene ninguna complicacion solo conecta adecuadamente y checa que tus piezas funcionen suerte y un consejo hazlo por etapas poco a poco



Hola amigo bravegabriel,una pregunta y que programa usastes para grabar el pic?Saludos


----------



## Cheere (Ene 4, 2012)

Hola mi pregunta es la siguiente:
Tengo que hacer un medidor de temperatura para la máquina de un microbus, recuerden que lo que mido es la temperatura del agua que la rodea, el sistema apenas lo voy a implementar pero necesito saber que tan bueno es usar el LM35, pues tiene que ser un "eficiente" medidor. O será mejor usar un termistor? 
Gracias por sus comentarios


----------



## Fernando1987 (Mar 11, 2012)

Buenas tardes a todos, para hacer un proyecto bastante simple que involucra medicion de temperaturas, me compre el famoso  LM35.

El problema que tengo para comprobar su correcto funcionamiento es que no se contra que compararlo. Lo unico que tengo es un termometro digital berreta.
Les hago unas preguntas:

1) ¿les parese buena la idea  soldarlo a un cable (alimentacion, masa, salida) y luego proteger el sensor con alguna bolsa de naylon hermetica; y meter el conjunto en un vaso con agua y mucho hielo para comprobar que de valores de temperatura den cercanos a cero grado?
La idea seria tambien realizar diferentes mediciones y comparar los resultados con los del otro termometro (termometro diguital comercial medio berreta que tenia de antes).

2) El rango de temperaturas de trabajo de mi circuito va a ser de 0 a 10 grados aprox. Soy nuevo en esto y no se si entendi bien la hojas de datos (LA ADJUNTO AL FINAL), ¿Debo implementar la segunda "typical application" (figura 2 de la primer pagina) ya que la primera y mas simple solo admite un rango de 2 a 150 grados? ¿es correcta mi comprencion?

3) ¿ustedes piensan que el sensor se aguantara trabajar dentro de una heladera? (pregunto por la humedad)


4) Ya que esta les pregunto tambien sobre otra parte del circuito ¿Porque siempre recomiendan usar un integrado comparador especialmente diseñado para eso (que no es otra cosa que operacionales) y no un simple operacional como el 741 conectado como comparador? ¿que tiene de malo un operacional normal para mi fin, si a mi no me interesa que la salida High y Low sean muy presisas (me da lo mismo que Voh  valga 5V o 5,2V  y que Vol sea 0V o 0.3V)?


Gracias a todos de antemano, saludos!!


----------



## gonzac.top (Mar 11, 2012)

Que tal!, 1) lo de la bolsa es una solucion temporal y no va a haber ningun problema siempre en cuanto tomes las medias para que no le entre agua. Ahora cuando vayas a montarlo si solo vas a trabajar con temperaturas frias puedes derretir silicona (la de las pistolitas) y envolverlo. Yo lo que hice una vez fue colocarlo en un tubo de ensayo, esos de vidrio de laboratorio, luego seyarlo con silicona y en el extremo con masilla "poxilina".

3) No deberias tener problema, siempre esté bien sellado para que la cristalizacion no haga corto entre las patas.

4) Respecto del operacional creo no hace falta, yo utilice cualquiera operacional que encontré por ahi, despues lo calibras con el potenciometro. *Nose como es el circuito que pretendes diseñar.*

saludos


----------



## Fernando1987 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hola Gonzalo, ¿Como andas? en primer lugar muchisimas gracias por tu respuesta!!

"para que la cristalizacion no haga corto" 
Pero mira que la heladera no llega a enfriar tanto como para congelar. Es heladera, no congelador. ¿pensas que igual tengo que sellar el sensor?

¿Si en vez del tubo de ensallos (que me parese muy voluminoso), le pongo silicono alrededor solo con la pistola sin nada alrededor? (le pongo primero de un lado espero que se seque y luego le pongo del otro)

¿viste el datasheet? seria importante para mi que me respondieran la pregunta 2) que hice al principio.

Muchas gracias, saludos!!


----------



## gonzac.top (Mar 12, 2012)

Hola si, el sensor si va a trabajar en frios puedes tranquilamente colocarle silicona. Solo envuelvelo y luego lo moldeas con los dedos, mas que todo por los terminales.

Primero fijate que version es:
LM35,LM35A   −55˚C  to  +150˚C
LM35C,LM35CA   −40˚C  to  +110˚C
LM35D   0˚C  to  +100˚C

El ciercuito 2 es el que tienes que usar, poruqe vas a medir temperaturas frias. Si la entrada es de 12v, colocas una resistencia de 2,2Mohm (rojo,rojo,verde) entre Vout y GND. Para medir su funcionamiento simplemente colocas el voltimetro positivo a la pata Vout del sensor y negativo a GND.

Saludos Espero que te sirva


----------



## Fernando1987 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hola Gonzalo, ¿como andas?. Tengo una duda con respecto al sensor.
Ya arme todo, es decir solde los pines del LM35 a unos 80cm de cable blindado (la malla es la tierra) y en al otro extremo del cable le solde alambres como para ponerlo en el protoboard.

Alimente con casi 6 Voltios y obtuve algo que no me gusto mucho.

La temperatura marcada no me convence: da 22,9 grados (229 mv) cuando se muy bien que aca no hace esa temp, pues debe estar haciendo a lo sumo 19...

Esa lectura la hice utilizando la configuracion 1 (segun datasheet) es decir la mas simple.
Luego implemente la conf 2 poniendo a la salida 120K y -6 V (porque 6v/120K = 50 micro ampere)  y me da lo mismo.

agarre el sensor entre dos dedos y luego de 2 min me da que tengo 31,5 grados (o sea que estoy medicamente muerto jeje).
Repeti la operacion pero utilizando la configuracion 1 (o sea que desconecte la R de 120K a la salida del sensor) y me da un disparate: Ya que me mori, ahora debo estar en el infierno porque segun el sensor tengo 82 grados y subiendo. Sin soltar el sensor entre los dedos;  vuelvo a conectar la R a - 6 V (implemento conf 2) y baja de golpe a temperaturas mas creibles de 35 grados

Tras fastidiarme, solte el sensor y lo deje al aire; y volvi a mirar la pantalla del tester y luego de 5 min me da 23,4 grados y bajando lentamente...
Si conecto la R de vuelta no se altera la medicion...

Estoy confundido; no se si estoy ancioso y no le doy tiempo al sensor a que se "acomode" a la nueva temp (en el datasheet dice que tarda aprox 2 min en estabilizarse, tiempo que le estoy dando!) o si el sensor esta fallando.

Vos que tenes experiencia con este bichito que me recomendas? ¿Supuestamente si meto el sensor en un vaso con o mucho hielo y agua deberia darme 0 grados, no?

Te paso algunas fotos que saque (Como notaras, no soy un experto soldador jeje)

Mañana en el laburo voy a pasarle silicona con la pistola, asi puedo meter el sensor en agua y hacer mas ensayos, pero desde ya creo que algo anda mal..

Saludos y muchas gracias!!



De ultima, pienso: Si me tira un "offset" de 5 o 10 grados mas; lo compenso en el circuito comparador; pero me gustaria ver que todo andubiera bien.

Abrazo!


----------



## villa86 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hola a todos, 

Quería preguntar sobre algo que me ha ocurrido un tanto extraño. He montado un circuito bastante sencillo. Se trata de un sensor LM35 que va a una de las patas del un operacional configurado como un comparador con histéresis y a la otra pata le conecto un divisor de tensión que hace de referencia. Cuando la temperatura medida por el LM35 es superior a la referencia, la salida del operacional pasa a "estado alto".

Ahora viene el problema: Si alimento el operacional (TL082) entre +12V y -12V va todo perfecto pero si lo conecto entre +12V y GND, el LM35 marca MISTERIOSAMENTE 10ºC más de la temperatura debería leer. En ambos casos el LM35 lo alimento entre +12V y GND tal y como se muestra en su datasheet.

Yo pensaba que debería de funcionar todo correctamente de ambas formas, ¿alguien me podría decir porque me está ocurriendo esto?.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## eL1ct (Mar 16, 2012)

Hola: si nos pones el diagrama del circuito que estas utilizando, seguro que te podremos ayudar mejor.


----------



## villa86 (Mar 16, 2012)

Tienes razón, quizás debería haber empezado por ahí. Os adjunto el circuito que quiero realizar en PDF, la idea es alimentar a 12V y conectar en los terminales CN1 un relé o un pequeño ventilador a 12V.

Tal y como he explicado antes, si monto el circuito tal y como está y mido tensión a la salida del LM35 me marca entre 10 y 20ºC mas de la temperatura real y si alimento el operacional entre +12V y -12V el circuito va perfecto... No entiendo el por qué...


----------



## phavlo (Mar 16, 2012)

A la salida del LM35 ponele una R de 100 Ω y después de la R, un C de 100nF en paralelo con la salida.
Como muestra la imagen:
http://www.national.com/mpf/LM/LM35.html#Overview


----------



## eL1ct (Mar 16, 2012)

Hola:

Creo que el principal problema esta en que el operacional no es apropiado para hacerlo trabajar asi, si te fijas en el datasheet del TL082, veras que la entrada esta formada por dos transistores p-channel J-fet las cuales, creo que te estan actuando como diodos ya que, si te vuelves a fijar en el datasheet del TL082, si no me equivoco, estas haciendo trabajar al operacional fuera de su rango de entrada (yo me fijo en "common-mode input voltage range").

Ahora que me fijo, los operacionales mas comunes estan diseñados para que funcionen en un rango de tension de entrada alto, por ejemplo desde Vcc (siendo la tension de alimentacion positiva) hasta Vdd+3v (aproximadamente) (siendo vdd la tension de alimentacion negativa, o en tu caso 0v). Tambien hay otros que funcionan al reves, con un rango de entrada desde Vcc-3v hasta Vdd. Y por ultimo hay otros que los llaman "rail to rail" serian los de "full range". (Supongo que esta es la razon por la que funciona bien entre +12v y -12v).

En tu lugar probaria cambiando el operacional, yo te puedo dar unas referencias de los operacionales que yo utilizo, son solo referencias, puedes buscar otros que te sirvan fijandote en el "common-mode input voltage range".

Los que trabajan con la entrada cerca de la alimentacion negativa:
*Lm358* (creo que este te ira bien, de todos modos, no tiene fama de ser un operacional muy bueno para audio, aun asi creo que para esto podria ir bien)
*tlc220x* (siendo x el numero de operacionales integrados, que yo sepa 1 o 2)
*tlc226x, tlc227x* (estos son carillos, no los recomiendo para esto)

Tambien conozco uno full rail to rail; con entradas y salidas rail to rail:
*LMC7101* (estos los compre un monton a muy buen precio, chiquititos SMD y tabajan desde 2,7v hasta 15v, no es lo mejor que hay, pero los adoro)

un saludo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 16, 2012)

Coincido plenamente con eL1ct. Otra opción es usar un comparador tipo LM393 o similar (hay que agregarle una resistencia entre la salida y el positivo ya que es de colector abierto).

PD: y si mal no recuerdo, el LM358 también admite fuente simple sin mucho problema.
PD1: otra opción es que la pata de REF del LM35 la pongas a 1/2 de la tensión de alimentación.


----------



## powerful (Mar 16, 2012)

eL1ct, he trabajado con el TL081,082 y 084 implementando amplificadores de instrumentación para termocuplas y como rectificadores de precisión para señales de miliVolts y no he tenido problemas. La entrada jfet es para dar la alta impedancia de entrada y dices que crees que estan actuando como diodos? nada más lejano de la verdad. sabemos que hay OpAmp de mayores prestaciones, pero para l implementación en cuestión el TL082 basta y sobra.



Villa86 dice que cuando el Lm35 supera la referencia "paso a alto" yo veo que el sensor está en la entrada inversora. El transistor no corresponde,....me parece que el error noestá en el sensor ,sino en el sensador.



Observo que el Vref se puede regular de 3V a 9V , si el LM35 nos dá 10mV/ºC a 150ºC daría 1.5V ,....como es que funciona el ckto.No les parece que son varias incoherencias.


----------



## villa86 (Mar 16, 2012)

Hola! Gracias a todos por las respuestas!

Antes de nada quiero aclarar el esquema, porque Powerful tiene toda la razón. La primera resistencia es de 56K (no había cambiado el valor de la misma en el esquema) y el transistor también está mal polarizado porque realmente el circuito lo estoy probando en una protoboard y de momento solamente estoy polarizando un LED. Lo siento, adjunto el esquema de nuevo rectificando mis errores.

Por otra parte, he estado haciendo pruebas y no se si el fallo está en el operacional tal como tu mencionas eL1ct, la verdad es que no sabía nada de todo lo que me has comentado acerca de las entradas. Lo que si puedo decir es que agregándole una resistencia de 100K tal como ha propuesto phavlo va PERFECTO!. Ahora el fallo está en que la salida del operacional no pasa a "estado bajo", en cambio si lo alimento entre +12V y -12V si que va bien... Bfff que lío, voy a intentar hacerme con un LM358 a ver que pasa.

Gracias de todos modos.


----------



## eL1ct (Mar 16, 2012)

En cuanto a las soluciones creo que lo mas apropiado es lo que propone Black Tiger:


> otra opción es que la pata de REF del LM35 la pongas a 1/2 de la tensión de alimentación.


Powerful:
No digo que el operacional sea malo o que no sirva para esto, pero como dice villa86:


> Si alimento el operacional (TL082) entre +12V y -12V va todo perfecto  pero si lo conecto entre +12V y GND, el LM35 marca MISTERIOSAMENTE 10ºC  más de la temperatura debería leer


Y no me gusta ser insistente, pero como dije antes:





> estas haciendo trabajar al operacional fuera de su rango de entrada (yo me fijo en "common-mode input voltage range").


Es cierto que el J-FET ofrece una entrada de alta impedancia si lo polarizas correctamente, sino, pueden parecerse mas a un diodo... Lo que quiero decir es que el problema puede residir en lo siguiente: He echo unas mediciones con el TL072 (que es lo que tengo, supongo que sera parecido al TL082) y conectando una entrada a la alimentacion negativa y otra a la positiva, me encuentro con que, por el pin de entrada que he conectado a la negativa circulan unos 17uA...
Puede que esto te diera esos milivoltos equivalentes a 10ºC que dices? ya que si es asi, poniendole 100K a la entrada no lo estarias solucionando, estarias llevando esos milivoltios desde la salida del sensor a la entrada del operacional... yo lo revisaria todo bien para asegurarme...

un saludo.


----------



## powerful (Mar 16, 2012)

eL1ct , villa 86 dice que ya desapareció el problema de los 10ºC al colocar la resistencia y el cond que le recomendó phavlo, aunque phavlo recomendó  100 Ohm no 100KOhm. Yo coloco la resistecia  en paralelo con el cond de la salida del LM35 a gnd,( 470 Ohm con 0.01uF).
El problema que tiene ahora es que no cambia a "estado bajo". Por eso le pido que ponga el ckto real, el que está simulando con un led.
Saludos!!!


----------



## villa86 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hola a todos.

Voy por partes:
1º La resistencia a la salida del LM35 la coloqué de 100K porque aunque phavlo me dijo que la pusiese de 100Ω si os fijais en la imagen que adjunta, en realidad es de 100K y supuse que se había confundido. He probando de todas maneras posibles y el resultado es el siguiente:
    Si alimento entre +12V y -12V va todo prerfecto sin necesidad de resistencias.
    Si alimento entre +12V y GND con la resistencia de 100Ω, el LM35 lee igual de mal que sin ella, pero en cambio si la sustituyo por la de 100K parece que el problema se soluciona. (en ningún caso, el colocar o no el condensador influye en la lectura del sensor)

2º Powerful, el primer circuito que estaba probando era colocando un diodo y una resistenica a la salida del operacional, pero ahora estoy usando el mismo circuito que subí ayer en pdf. El transistor es un BD138 (un PNP) y los resultados son los mismos.La salida del operacional no pasa a "estado bajo" nunca.

He probando a cambiar el TL082 y el LM35 por otros distintos y el comportamiento es el mismo, por lo que los componentes no están fallando.

No entiendo muy bien lo que propone Black Tiger. ¿Debería hacer un divisor de tensión y en la referencia central conectar la masa del LM35? ¿Sin más?  ¿Eso no alterará las medidas a la hora de compararlas? Si me explicais exáctamente que he de hacer puedo hacer la prueba.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 17, 2012)

Para efectos de la simulación, tanto el Ref del LM35 como la pata que va al negativo de R2 las conectás a una segunda fuente de tensión de 6 volts. Luego, en el circuito real, usá el otro operacional del TL082 para hacer esto (solo conectás la entrada no inversora a un divisor de tensión de p.ej. 2 resistencias de 10K entre + y GND, la entrada inversora a la salida, y de la salida a su vez tomás esos 6 volts). Esta es solo una de las formas de hacerlo, pero como el otro operacional queda "al cohete" lo haría así .

PD: Algo así como lo que adjunto.


----------



## eL1ct (Mar 17, 2012)

Creo que ahi tienes la solucion...

Villa86:
Por otra parte, fijate que en el ultimo circuito que posteaste no se te apagara el transistor PNP...


----------



## villa86 (Mar 19, 2012)

TERMINADO!!! Gracias a todos por las respuestas y en especial a Black Tiger1954 porque he montado el circuito tal y como está en el esquema que has posteado y funciona como un reloj!!

eL1ct, tienes razón con lo del transistor. Para solucionarlo he colocado un diodo 1n4004 entre la base del transistor y la salida del operacional, que solamente deja pasar corriente hacia el operacional.

Por cierto, me gustaría subir un PDF con el esquema y la explicación del mismo para compartirlo en este foro (que menos...). ¿Sabeis si debería subirlo a aquí o hay otro hilo donde recopilar circuitos terminados?

Saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 19, 2012)

De nada Villa. En general a los operacionales (salvo los específicos para fuente simple o los RAIL to RAIL al menos en la entrada) no les "gusta" mucho trabajar cerca de los extremos. Si querés subir algo, tocá el botón que dice más opciones, ahí tenés la utilidad del upload de archivos.
Ahora que vuelvo a mirar, el que subí esta mal, la conexión IN del LM35 debe ir al +B y no donde lo puse, sorry.


----------



## eL1ct (Mar 19, 2012)

Villa: me refiero a que la resistencia R4 tendria que ir conectado a 12v y no a 0v...

En cuanto a lo del circuito, me parece muy bien que subas el circuito terminado y mejor si lo subes con la explicacion. Creo que lo mejor es subirlo aqui.


----------



## villa86 (Mar 20, 2012)

Black Tiger1954: sí, ya me dí cuanta de que la alimentación del LM35 no estaba bien, tranquilo, lo cambié y como te dije va perfecto.

eL1ct: Tienes razón con el transistor, está mal en el esquema.... Cuando prepare la PCB, la monte y pruebe el circuito lo subiré, así me aseguro de que no haya errores.

Saludos!!


----------



## kesk69 (Mar 23, 2012)

Buenos dias,
Estoy haciendo mi propio "sensor" de temperatura con un LM35 y un Ua741.

El problema vino cuando passé la parte teorica a la practica, en el Proteus todo salia muy bonito pero al hacer el circuito, veo que siempre me queda la salida saturada a 12V (la alimentacion)

Quité la tension de entrada y aun estaba saturado a 12V. 

A que es devido esto? 
Son los ofsets? Como los quito?

Gracias



Aún estoy haciendo pruebas, conectando el pin V+ a massa en el pin V- (entradas, NO alimentaciones) me marca 1.6V.

Hace mucho que no trabajo con los operacionales y esto se me escapa, no lo entiendo.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 23, 2012)

kesk69 dijo:


> El problema vino cuando passé la parte teorica a la practica, en el Proteus todo salia muy bonito pero al hacer el circuito, veo que siempre me queda la salida saturada a 12V (la alimentacion)
> 
> Quité la tension de entrada y aun estaba saturado a 12V.
> 
> A que es devido esto?


A que conectaste mal o 741 quemado , la salida del 741 nunca llega al valor de la alimentación.


> Son los ofsets? Como los quito?


No, sos vos.


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 23, 2012)

Ojo que el 741 nececesita fuente doble. Ahí está el problema. Polarizalo con dos resistencias con punto medio y ese punto medio sería tu masa.


----------



## kesk69 (Mar 28, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:
			
		

> No sería bueno que subieras el esquema para no estar intentado adivinar como lo conectaste?



Perdonad, aqui teneis un esquema del conexionado.



			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> A que conectaste_para_el_orto/741_quemado , la salida del 741 nunca llega al valor de la alimentación.



No es una conexión lo bastante complicada como para equivocarme y cuando digo que me llega a los 12V me referia al voltage de saturacion, perdón por no explicarme bien.


He cambiado el operacional y me sigue pasando lo mismo, el Lm35 me da los mV que espero pero el voltage en la entrada inversora es de unos 1.6 . Alguien tiene una explicación?


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 28, 2012)

kesk69 dijo:


> No es una conexión lo bastante complicada como para equivocarme y cuando digo que me llega a los 12V me referia al voltage de saturacion, perdón por no explicarme bien.


Con los años he perdido mis superpoderes y cuando alguien no explica (con imágenes) lo que hizo  no puedo adivinar lo que tiene.


> He cambiado el operacional y me sigue pasando lo mismo, el Lm35 me da los mV que espero pero el voltage en la entrada inversora es de unos 1.6 . Alguien tiene una explicación?


De vuelta... lo cambiaste... pero por cuál?  por otro 741?

Si asumimos que las imágenes que subiste se corresponden con lo que armaste, entonces estás cometiendo un error que se repite una y otra vez en FE: Creer que si un operacional es de fuente  doble es un capricho del fabricante.

En un operacional de fuente doble, ni las salidas llegan a los límites de la alimentación ni las entradas deben llegar a valores cercanos porque se despelotan las polarizaciones internas. Márgenes típicos respecto de la alimentación son ~1.5V.

O bien le das al 741 -5V en Vcc- (por ejemplo) o usás un AO de fuente simple como el LM324 (es cuádruple) 
Igualmente, si tu rango de medición incluye el 0V --> entonces si o si necesitás una alimentación negativa.


----------



## tizo2003 (Abr 3, 2012)

hola, tengo un sistema de sensado de temperatura, utilizo el lm35.

He leido que se transmite mejor la temperatura por las patas del sensor, entonces lo mas factible seria dejar las patas al aire libre? pero no me parece dejar conectores al desnudo
tendre que aceptar que ingrese por la capsula y cubrir las patas?

Mi pregunta es cual es la mejor forma de colocar el LM35 si quiero medir temperatura ambiente?

muchas gracias


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 3, 2012)

Para temperatura ambiente lo podés poner como quieras. Total los cables toman tambien la misma temperatura. Si lo vas a sumergir en agua, ponelo dentro de un tubo de acero inoxidable pero no te olvides de taparle el extremo que va sunergido. Si solo es para ambiente podes soldarlo a un pedacito de plaqueta de circuito impreso. Suerte.


----------



## edgarnoe (Abr 3, 2012)

hola amigos, estoy simulando un circuito en PROTEUS pero tengo una traba, el hecho es que al conectar el LM35 al 741, la salida que tengo en el 741 es de 5.08 Volts, dependiendo de los grados que tiene el LM35 claro esta, bueno y cuando conecto la salida del 741 a la bobina del releveador, el voltaje cambia a 1.56 Volts.

la pregunta es ¿Porque sucede esto? yo nesesito que se active el relevador para accionar un motor.
conocen alguna otra forma de consegir los 5 Volts. 
bueno les dejo las imagenes aqui para que las puedan ver 
y muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 3, 2012)

Hola edgaenoe
Estudiaste las Hojas de datos del LM741 ?.
Si no las tienes las puedes bajar de este enlace, tambien de cualquier otro circuito integrado.
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

En esas hojas de datos para el LM741 verás que cuando mucho puede dar 20 mAmp. En su salida y su potencia máxima de disipación es de 500mWatt.

El Relay que estás utilizando tiene una resistencia interna(Bobina) de 62.5 Ohms.
Así que 5V / 62.5 Ohms = 0.08 Amp. = 80 mAmp.

Puedes insertar un transistor para que maneje el Relay.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## tizo2003 (Abr 4, 2012)

aquileslor dijo:


> Para temperatura ambiente lo podés poner como quieras. Total los cables toman tambien la misma temperatura. Si lo vas a sumergir en agua, ponelo dentro de un tubo de acero inoxidable pero no te olvides de taparle el extremo que va sunergido. Si solo es para ambiente podes soldarlo a un pedacito de plaqueta de circuito impreso. Suerte.



muchas gracias por los consejos


----------



## edgarnoe (Abr 4, 2012)

muy bien no habia checado esos datos, que tipo de transistor me recomiendas para usarlo con ese relay bueno cambie el relay porque nesesitaba que se desenergizara, ya probe varios en el simulador no sale


bueno te cuento un poco mas acerca del proyecto el caso es que tengo que hacer que una voltaje de 5 para que la entrada del PIC este en uno y encienda el motor


----------



## elprofetellez (Abr 4, 2012)

si vas a utilizar un pic, no necesitas de ese circuito, siempre y cuando el pic tenga un canal analógico, tienes la opcion de un 16F88 por ejemplo, o uno mayor si es necesario; solo conectas directo al canal analógico la salida del lm35 y por software controlas el disparo del relé; un transistor BC547 o 548 te sirve y te sobra perfectamente para accionar el relé.
Saludos!


----------



## edgarnoe (Abr 5, 2012)

elprofetellez dijo:


> si vas a utilizar un pic, no necesitas de ese circuito, siempre y cuando el pic tenga un canal analógico, tienes la opcion de un 16F88 por ejemplo, o uno mayor si es necesario; solo conectas directo al canal analógico la salida del lm35 y por software controlas el disparo del relé; un transistor BC547 o 548 te sirve y te sobra perfectamente para accionar el relé.
> Saludos!





gracias por el consejo pero e estado investigando y no logro comprender como manejar la señal del lm35, es este es mi primer proyecto con PIC's creo que tambien el 16f887A tambien tiene un puerto A-D
me podria dar alguna base que me ayude a comprender como manejar este puerto 

cheque los transistores BC547 y BC548 pero no logra hacer su conmutar con la señal del LM741 incluso cambien el 741 a un LM358 pero igual no me anda 

saludos


----------



## elprofetellez (Abr 5, 2012)

pero colocaste una resistencia de 1K o de 10K al menos en la salida del amplificador y antes de llegar a la base de los transistores?. te mando una figura de como conectar el LM35 directo al PIC.


----------



## edgarnoe (Abr 5, 2012)

elprofetellez dijo:


> pero colocaste una resistencia de 1K o de 10K al menos en la salida del amplificador y antes de llegar a la base de los transistores?. te mando una figura de como conectar el LM35 directo al PIC.



profesortellez 
le agradesco mucho su ayuda ya logre que funcionara asi el circuito no se porque en el circuito que ya tenia no me funcionava pero me dispuse a hacerlo todo de nuevo y funciono, alamejor de tantos ajustes que le fui dando desde el principio deje algo mal pero en fin funciono le dejo una imagen para que lo cheque.

le reitero me agradecimiento saludos


----------



## elprofetellez (Abr 5, 2012)

el PIC, la verdad sale sobrando, si ya tienes un relevador en la entrada, su salida mandala al transistor del siguiente relevador y te ahorras los $160.00 pesos del PIC.


----------



## edgarnoe (Abr 6, 2012)

elprofetellez dijo:


> el PIC, la verdad sale sobrando, si ya tienes un relevador en la entrada, su salida mandala al transistor del siguiente relevador y te ahorras los $160.00 pesos del PIC.






aa claro hasta un relay, pero esos 160 pesos son el 80% de mi calificación


----------



## elprofetellez (Abr 6, 2012)

edgarnoe,
esos 160 pesos, precisamente por ser de tu calificación, pueden "jugar" en tu contra..., por el simple hecho de que NO tienen razón de ser. Eso mismo te diría tu profesor. Si te pidieron que a fuerza utilices el PIC, elimina el relevador de entrada y deja solo el de salida; si no te lo pidieron a fuerza, elimina el PIC y deja solo la lógica de control a relevador. no por llevar cosas de más te darán mejor calificación, tampoco por llevar de menos, solo lo necesario.
Saludos!

por cierto, te mandé un diagrama, lástima que no lo viste.


----------



## edgarnoe (Abr 9, 2012)

elprofetellez dijo:


> edgarnoe,
> esos 160 pesos, precisamente por ser de tu calificación, pueden "jugar" en tu contra..., por el simple hecho de que NO tienen razón de ser. Eso mismo te diría tu profesor. Si te pidieron que a fuerza utilices el PIC, elimina el relevador de entrada y deja solo el de salida; si no te lo pidieron a fuerza, elimina el PIC y deja solo la lógica de control a relevador. no por llevar cosas de más te darán mejor calificación, tampoco por llevar de menos, solo lo necesario.
> Saludos!
> 
> por cierto, te mandé un diagrama, lástima que no lo viste.







tienes razon 
Me puse a investigar acerca del 16F88 pero me surgio un problema en el codigo no se porque no funciona mire te lo dejo para que me heches la mano porfavor
Ojala me puedas ayudar te adjunto el diagrama en proteus 

#include <16F88.h>

#device *=16
#device adc=10
#FUSES NOWDT, INTRC_IO, PUT, NOMCLR, NOBROWNOUT, NOLVP, NOCPD        
#FUSES NOWRT, NODEBUG, NOPROTECT, FCMEN, NOIESO 

#use delay(internal=4Mhz)
#byte OSCCON = getenv("SFR:OSCCON")
#use Fast_io(a)
#use Fast_io(b)

int16 dato;

void main()
{
   OSCCON = 100;
   setup_adc_ports(sAN0|VSS_VDD);
   setup_adc(ADC_CLOCK_INTERNAL);
   setup_spi(SPI_SS_DISABLED);
   setup_timer_2(T2_DIV_BY_4,249,1);
   setup_ccp1(CCP_PWM);
   set_pwm1_duty(0);
   setup_comparator(NC_NC_NC_NC);
   setup_vref(FALSE);

   set_tris_b(0);
   set_tris_a(1);

   while(TRUE){
      set_adc_channel(0);
      delay_us(10);      
      dato = read_adc();
      set_pwm1_duty(dato);
   }
}


----------



## elprofetellez (Abr 9, 2012)

Para empezar, tu reloj externo está muy mal conectado, el cristal se conecta a los pines 16 y 17, NO lo tienes que conectar a positivo en ninguna parte, solo los capacitores de 22p a negativo, ademas, debe ser de maximo 4MHz.
Por el otro lado, en la salida de RB0, por lo que más quieras, coloca una resistencia de 10K o al menos 1K antes de llegar a la base del transistor que maneja el relé.

El relé está mal conectado, el relé es un polo dos tiros (uno es NC y el otro es NO), lo tienes al revéz, cuestion de orden.

Tu batería conectala a tierra en el negativo, de otra forma, no funciona.

Primero realiza todos estos cambios, y entonces seguimos con el software.
saludos!


----------



## edgarnoe (Abr 9, 2012)

Primero realiza todos estos cambios, y entonces seguimos con el software.
saludos![/QUOTE]


bien aqui esta espero que si este bien asi


----------



## elprofetellez (Abr 9, 2012)

El relé sigue mal conectado, ordénalo.
Donde tienes conectado el motor, es la Entrada, ahi conectas la tensión de alimentación al motor; donde tienes el Vcc es el contacto N.O., y donde conectaste una tierra es el contacto N.C.

Ahi la llevas; por cierto, el RESET será externo o interno?, si es externo conectalo.

Saludos!


----------



## edgarnoe (Abr 9, 2012)

elprofetellez dijo:


> El relé sigue mal conectado, ordénalo.
> Donde tienes conectado el motor, es la Entrada, ahi conectas la tensión de alimentación al motor; donde tienes el Vcc es el contacto N.O., y donde conectaste una tierra es el contacto N.C.
> 
> Ahi la llevas; por cierto, el RESET será externo o interno?, si es externo conectalo.
> ...



aqui esta oye he visto algunos circuitos para el reset crees que sea necesario que se lo ponga
espero que este bien gracias por tu pasiencia. Saludos!!!


----------



## elprofetellez (Abr 9, 2012)

El contacto N.C. del relé no lo conectes a nada si no lo ocupas, no es necesario; si lo dejas asi como está vas a provocar un cortocircuito.
En cuanto al reset, utiliza una configuracion de PULL-UP, no como la tienes; debe estar el ALTO, y al oprimir el botón pasa a BAJO, de esta forma se Resetea.
Saludos!


----------



## edgarnoe (Abr 10, 2012)

elprofetellez dijo:


> El contacto N.C. del relé no lo conectes a nada si no lo ocupas, no es necesario; si lo dejas asi como está vas a provocar un cortocircuito.
> En cuanto al reset, utiliza una configuracion de PULL-UP, no como la tienes; debe estar el ALTO, y al oprimir el botón pasa a BAJO, de esta forma se Resetea.
> Saludos!



oye lo del Pull-Up no te entendi y busque unos diagramas mira como los conecte y dime cuale esta bien o si me puedes decir como se conecta porfavor 
saludos


----------



## elprofetellez (Abr 10, 2012)

Deja el de la primer figura; ahora, carga el archivo y comprueba de nuevo. Saludos!


----------



## edgarnoe (Abr 11, 2012)

elprofetellez dijo:


> Deja el de la primer figura; ahora, carga el archivo y comprueba de nuevo. Saludos!



Lo pobe pero no funciona, cheque poniendo el NPN en la el motor y si gira pero muy poco le puse la R de 22k para que despues de tantos °C encienda, y lo hace pero gira poco como la salida del PIC es PWM creo que es por eso.

Te explico el programa aunque creo que ya sabes lo que hace.

El programa hace lo siguiente lee el canal Analogo y al instante hace que manda el PWM al RB0.
Lo que no puedo hacer con el programa es que despues de tantos mV  mande la salida a RB0 y si no es PWM que sea on-off, si me puedes ayudar con eso.

bueno checalo, esepro me puedas ayudar y si tienes alguna idea dimela, gracias

saludos!!!


----------



## pablit (Abr 12, 2012)

edgarnoe, te aconsejo que cambies R2 por un valor mas bajo, (no llega un 1 al MCLR, lo muestra la simulación) y R3 por un puente o nada si no usas el MCLR.

saludos.


----------



## edgargon (Abr 26, 2012)

buenas tardes compañeros

tengo un pequeño gran problema en este circuito bien primero empieso por explicar lo que quiero hacer.

bien quero que cuando mi sensor lm35 detecte una temperatura de 65c se active un rele para prender un foco alimentado con 120v

hasta el momento ya tengo el lm324 y el lm35 bien calibrados si me cumple el voltaje de salida osea cuando el sensor tiene 60c la salida de mi lm324 me da un voltaje de 6v
de ahi se supone que tiene que activar el rele .

el problema es que el rele no hace nada y se activa segun su hoja de datos con 5v.

midiendo voltajes me di cuenta que cuando la salida del lm324 esta conectada al rele y el lm tiene sus 60c o mas el voltaje de salida no cambia se queda fijo pero cuando desconecto el rele el voltaje si cambia

gracias por su atencion que pasen una exelente tarde


----------



## jaimepsantos (Abr 26, 2012)

Sube un esquemático de como es que lo conectaste, si conectas directo al rele es probable que el opamp no pueda suministrar la corriente que le exige.


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 26, 2012)

Es probable no. Es seguro que no puede un integrado como ese alimentar un relé. A menos que use alguno de sus integrados en paralelo. Pero un simple transistor a la salida bien puede hacer esa función.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Abr 26, 2012)

Algo como este te prodria ser muy util, en vez de un divisor de resistencias podrias poner el LM35


----------



## edgargon (Abr 27, 2012)

efectivamente tenían razón 

el problema era que el amop no me mandaba la corriente necesaria pero con un simple transistor 222a se soluciono el problema

muchas gracias por su asesoría y por sus comentarios


----------



## Kalamarus (May 8, 2012)

Buenas compañeros. Mi problema es algo parecido al suyo. Estoy con un montaje como el adjunto (disculpen la calidad, en este PC no dispongo de programas de diseño, y tuve que hacerlo en paint...):
El tema es el siguiente. En teoria con los calculos oportunos el LM324, me deberia amplificar X10 la tensión de LM35, y enviarla a RA0 del PIC. Los valores de las resistencias son los mostrados, y en simulación con proteus me funciona perfectamente. Para más reseñas, les diré que R1, es una resistencia de 1K con otra de 10K, en la patilla 4 del OPAMP tengo 5VCC y en la 11 del OPAMP tengo GND.
Ahora bien. Cuando lo implemento fisicamente en mi proyecto, y midiendo en patillas, tengo el voltaje de la sonda en la patilla2 (-), un valor proximo a GND en la 3 (+) y obviamente 0 voltios en la 1... (OUT). con lo que en el puerto analogico ni se entera de nada. He provado con varios LM324, y sigue sin funcionar. No se donde más mirar...Estaré agradecido de cualquier ayuda me pudieran dar.
Atentamente Kalamarus


----------



## powerful (May 8, 2012)

Las entradas del LM324 estan al revés.


----------



## Kalamarus (May 8, 2012)

Efectivamente...Que bochorno el mio...Eternamente agradecido powerful


----------



## kingpromaker (May 15, 2012)

Hola, que tal gente 

estoy trabajando en un simulador de domotica con una maqueta, esta llevara un control de temperatura, tengo mi sensor lm35, ya con su etapa de amplificacion, pero tengo el problema de que al hacer pruebas, para ver si el ventilador de 10cm que tengo, ver a que temperatura disminuye cuando esta prendido, y resulta que me da 2.9v -3.0v y no me cambia, prenda o apague el ventilador, alguien sabe si estoy haciendo uso correcto del ventilador?
porque requiero llegar a una temperatura de 20°C
gracias de antemano


----------



## andrea1708 (May 15, 2012)

Hola a todos! tengo una duda muy tonta sobre el LM324. Necesito utilizar 3 de los 4 amplificadores del LM324, cada uno con una ganancia de 1.2 para que me amplifique una señal de 5v. Quiere decir que a la salida de cada opamp lo que voy a tener son 6v (ya que 5v*1.2=6v)

Debo alimentar el LM324 con mas de 18v? porque tengo 3 salidas a 6v.

Gracias!


----------



## 1024 (May 15, 2012)

andrea1708 dijo:


> Hola a todos! tengo una duda muy tonta sobre el LM324. Necesito utilizar 3 de los 4 amplificadores del LM324, cada uno con una ganancia de 1.2 para que me amplifique una señal de 5v. Quiere decir que a la salida de cada opamp lo que voy a tener son 6v (ya que 5v*1.2=6v)
> 
> Debo alimentar el LM324 con mas de 18v? porque tengo 3 salidas a 6v.
> 
> Gracias!



Hola, no es necesario alimentar con 18v


----------



## kuropatula (May 15, 2012)

Hola!
Yo no entendí lo que quisiste decir por la redacción, además de que no sé si usas algun microcontrolador o es todo analogico. En ambos casos es dificil ayudarte sin el esquematico/cofigo fuente.

Si podes especifica así es mas facil ayudarte.
Saludos


----------



## andrea1708 (May 15, 2012)

Disculpa 1024, por que no es necesario? Ando confundida, estoy alimentando con 12v y aparentemente funciona, pero me entro esa duda de repente. El integrado no debe estar alimentado con mas voltaje del que debe proporcionar?

Disculpa la molestia


----------



## 1024 (May 15, 2012)

andrea1708 dijo:


> Disculpa 1024, por que no es necesario? Ando confundida, estoy alimentando con 12v y aparentemente funciona, pero me entro esa duda de repente. El integrado no debe estar alimentado con mas voltaje del que debe proporcionar?
> 
> Disculpa la molestia



Hola, efectivamente, mas arriba expones que a la salida de cada amplificador habra 6V, sin embargo internamente la alimentacion de los amplificadores estan conectados en paralelo no en serie


----------



## andrea1708 (May 15, 2012)

Ahhh ok ok... tiene sentido =)

Muchas gracias =)


----------



## Fogonazo (May 15, 2012)

kingpromaker dijo:


> Hola, que tal gente
> 
> estoy trabajando en un simulador de domotica con una maqueta, esta llevara un control de temperatura, tengo mi sensor lm35, ya con su etapa de amplificacion, pero tengo el problema de que al hacer pruebas, para ver si el ventilador de 10cm que tengo, ver a que temperatura disminuye cuando esta prendido, y resulta que me da 2.9v -3.0v y no me cambia, prenda o apague el ventilador, alguien sabe si estoy haciendo uso correcto del ventilador?
> porque requiero llegar a una temperatura de 20°C
> gracias de antemano




¿ Esquema de lo que armaste ?


----------



## Neodymio (May 15, 2012)

El LM35 lo tenés a temperatura ambiente y luego le aplicás el viento?
Si es así es lógico que no varíe porque el viento que le tirás está a igual temperatura que el ambiente.
Acercale una llama y registrá otra vez los valores


----------



## kingpromaker (May 15, 2012)

Disculpen el error de redaccion, se me hizo algo complicado hacerles el esquematico, pero aqui esta, lo que pasa es que en el multisim no hay ni lm35 ni ventilador, pero bueno, aqui lo que arme






Aqui la pagina que investigue el funcionamiento del lm35 viene la configuracion y como funciona:

http://www.facstaff.bucknell.edu/mastascu/elessonshtml/Sensors/TempLM35.html



Gracias amigo que le gusta linkin park 

Pues es lo que estaba pensando, pero dime entonces con un ventilador....
no hay posibilidad de reducir la temperatura por debajo de la ambiente?


----------



## aquileslor (May 15, 2012)

Si si refrigerás el aire que "empuja" el ventilador. Podés ponerle enfrente una regilla mojada con agua que al evaporarse genere aire frio. tambien podés hacer un arreglo con frigistores., etc.


----------



## Neodymio (May 15, 2012)

Cuál es el proyecto? Tal vez se pueda solucionar de otra manera, si calentás el LM35 en vez de enfriarlo? Con un secador de pelo.


----------



## kuropatula (May 16, 2012)

Hola, gracias por subir el esquemático.
Lo que vi es que este está mal. Si te das cuenta el ventilador está conectado a +12V en la parte de arriba, y la parte de abajo va con el cable celeste directo a GND, por lo que siempre estará prendido. 
Para lo que necesitas te recomiendo que leas un poco sobre comparadores, tal vez te pueda ayudar para realizar lo que necesitas de forma simple.
Saludos!


----------



## zitonguito (May 20, 2012)

Hola como bien te comenta Neodymio es mas facil calentarlo que enfriarlo, pero primero que todo siento que necesitas adecuar la señal esto por dos cosas, la primera y la mas importante para que puedas calibrar el lm35, yo lo hice alguna vez ajustandolo para que al ponerlo en hielo (recubrierndo con resina epoxica el lm35 y otros cuidados) ajustar para que me entregue 0V, utilizando la relacion de ( 1ºC / 1mV ), y la segunda cosa por la qu tendrias que utilizar un adecuador es para que puedas enviar la señal a un microcontrolador que es donde generalmente se da tratamiento a la informacion este tipo de proyectos.
Una vez que tengas "calibrado"  el circuito que te adecua la seña, ahora si puedes intentar ver las variaciones de temperatura y para que resulte mas sencillo en vez de tratar de enfriarlo desde la temperatura ambiente, mejor a partir de la temperatura ambiente calenatrlo, lo mas facil es acerfcandole un foco (quiza unos 50 W) para que pueda comenzar a verse reflejado el cambio del lm35.

Saludos


----------



## locoar07 (May 21, 2012)

Buscando por internet en el foro me encontre con un circuito de control de temperatura el cual activa un rele a determina temperatura, lo que estoy tratando de hacer es estabilizar la temperatura de un liquido que contiene un recipiente a 37 grados centigrados mi idea era usar un circuito el cual me activara dos reles una para una resistencia para calentar el agua y otra para placa de peltier  para enfriarla y asi poder estabilizar rapidamente la temperatura.

http://www.escol.com.my/Projects/Project-03(Thermostat-1)/Proj-03.html#Download_PCB_artwork_for_this_project

Ese es el circuito que habia visto pero el problema es que solo tiene un rele lo que habia pensado es hacer 2 circuitos de estos y conectarlos al mismo LM35 y asi poder controlar tanto la resistencia y la placa de peltier espero que alguien pueda ayudarme desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## junior90 (May 21, 2012)

como es el ambiente en que lo has probado? me parece que es mas bien porque tu maqueta no simula del todo el ambiente en el que se supone debe estar sometido, intenta hacerlo mas real colocando una resistencia de calentamiento cerca o mejor aun somételo a vapor, y al encender el ventilador haga que éste se enfríe desviando el calor (para que exista un diferencial de temperatura antes y después de el encendido del ventilador,) la otra cosa es que debes recordar que la temperatura es la variable de proceso mas lenta, debes esperar para notar la diferencia, a menos que aumentes el gradiente de enfriamiento haciendo que el aire que sale del fan sea frío como ya han dicho (algunos hielos detrás del ventilador y listo)


----------



## vesperia (May 23, 2012)

Te dejo un circuito bien sencillo con un ejemplo de como activar un disparo por sobretemperatura (el AO de arriba) y subtemperatura (el AO de abajo) con un solo LM35, después a cada uno agregale el rele o triac q quieras.

Observaciones: 

- El LM35 es lineal, o sea q 37 °C son 370 mV a la entrada de los AO, así configurá los dos umbrales con los preset.

- La R de 1 K la podés agregar para cable muy largos. Si tenés una carga capacitiva muy grande a la salida del LM35 en la hoja de datos hay configuraciones con damper RC para eso.

- Tené en cuenta q con un LM35 no vas a tener mucha precisión, solo 0.5°C a 25 °C. Si necesitas más precisión vas a tener q pasar a un tipo de circuito totalmente diferente. De hecho para tu aplicación, en vez de usar resistencias calefactoras y placas peltier (es posible q necesites varias..) quizas te convenga más una sola resistencia calefactora controlada por un circuito PID, aunq para eso vas a tener q poner un micro


----------



## locoar07 (May 23, 2012)

Muchisimas gracias por la respuesta.. Sabia que con el LM35 no iba a tener mucha presicion pero no mle queria meter con microcontroladores por que la verdad es que tengo muy poca idea de como funciona pero en algun momento me tendre que poner a a estudiarlos voy a ponerme a investigar un poco sobre los controladores PID..


----------



## powerful (May 23, 2012)

Puedes colocar un relé doble,doble juego de contactos.


----------



## vesperia (May 23, 2012)

Podes empezar por este topic: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-pid-microcontroladores-pic-33/

Sino tenés la posibilidad de comprar un controlador PID cerrado, yo trabajé con un par de Novus y uno de Delta. Vienen listos para montar en gabinete y pueden tomar varios tipos de cuplas o Pt100. Eso si, los precios son otros... Saludos!


----------



## juanfracisco1 (Jun 23, 2012)

Buen dia , soy nuevo en esto de amplificadores ,pero mi objetivo es obtener un voltaje de 0 a 5 voltios , pues lo que puede leer en voltaje el analogico digital del PIC18F4550 , conosco que a 0ºc vota 0mV y a 150ºC 150mV , entonces la pregunta es como hacer que a 150ºC sean 5 V y a 0 ºC o volts , con la ayuda de amplificadores operacionales comunes , de antemano gracias , un saludo


----------



## javi20 (Jun 23, 2012)

es facil solo tienes q usar un amplificador operacional el lm358 q funciona solamente con una fuente de 5 voltios y aplicas la siguiente formula







Vo =Vin(1 + R2/R1)

donde Vo es lo q quieres q salga en este caso 5 voltios
Vin la entrada 150 mV
y R1 selecionas cualquier resistencia q tengas ejemplo puede ser de 1kΩ
y despejas R2 y listo 
armas el circuito y me cuentas como te fue


----------



## jllvmicrostar (Jun 23, 2012)

correcto solo una cosa , al no ser un op-amp rail to rail , tendras que alimentarlo con 7 vdc para poder amplificar hasta 5 volts a la salida.


----------



## juanfracisco1 (Jun 23, 2012)

javi20 dijo:


> es facil solo tienes q usar un amplificador operacional el lm358 q funciona solamente con una fuente de 5 voltios y aplicas la siguiente formula
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c5/Opampnoninverting.png
> 
> ...




Hola denuevo , pero la alimentacion de 5 voltios del amplificador debe de realizarse con +5V y -5V o solo con alimentacion positiva y el otro a tierra?? , se tiene que colocar condensadores para evitar los ruidos ?? , de antemano gracias , saludos


----------



## villa86 (Jul 1, 2012)

Siento haber tardado tanto en responder. Me metí en otros temas y dejé este aparcado...

Bueno dejo aquí el diseño para que lo pueda montar el que quiera. Yo lo he probado en un amplificador de audio y va perfecto!. Cuando sube de temperatura acciona un ventilador para refrigerar, de modo que no tengo que estar escuchando el ventilador todo el tiempo (es bastante molesto), solamente cuando es imprescindible

Espero que sea de utilidad. Un saludo a todos!!


----------



## MaRk0 (Ago 22, 2012)

Hola  a todos

Soy nuevo en este foro y espero no violar ninguna norma específica (de ser así me avisan por favor).

Quiero medir la temperatura corporal y en el mercado (local) el sensor de temperatura que tengo a mi alcance es éste integrado... mi consulta es cómo podría adaptarlo para colocarlo en la piel de una persona? (la empaquetadura es como la de un transistor común, TO-92 o TO-220 sino me equivoco)... es cierto también que la temperatura interna es diferente a la temperatura de la piel, pero por algo hay que comenzar no?

Espero puedan ayudarme y si tienen alguna sugerencia sobre usar otro tipo de sensor (termistor, termocupla, etc) o integrado que me ayude con mi proyecto estaré gustoso de leerlos...gracias

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 22, 2012)

MaRk0 dijo:


> es cierto también que la temperatura interna es diferente a la temperatura de la piel,



el sensor lo podes acoplar a algun tipo de accesorio y asi "introducirlo " dentro de el individuo, es comun el armar acoples para el sensor :

para acoplar en una rosca










protegido dentro de un tubo para un ambiente  corrosivo.






o para medicion de temperatura corporal interna


----------



## baterod3 (Sep 11, 2012)

disculpen la ignorancia soy nuevo usando el LM35, el encapsulado del sensor soporta la temperatura de 150ºC?....osea si le enciendo un fósforo no se dañaría?...temo que se arrugue y se arruine...


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 11, 2012)

Lo mas seguro es que empieze a oler feo si le pones fuego directo, lo mas que lo he calentado con un encendedor es hasta 110 y se empieza a quemar y oler feo, si soporta esa temperatura pero en otros medio como por ejemplo aceite o agua caliente, igual puedes usar usar el encapsulado to220 y calentar la parte metalica


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2012)

baterod3 dijo:


> disculpen la ignorancia soy nuevo usando el LM35, el encapsulado del sensor soporta la temperatura de 150ºC?....osea si le enciendo un fósforo no se dañaría?...temo que se arrugue y se arruine...



150º es << a la temperatura de un fósforo encendido


----------



## teknico (Sep 28, 2012)

Hola a todos, necesito un pelin de ayuda.

Tengo un termometro muy sencillo conun LM35 y un pequeño display digital, necesito poder activar una alarma a una temperatura de 90ºC (0,9v)con algo de precisión. El tema es que debe ser supersencillo, pocos componentes y baratos.
Se me ocurre algo que no se si sera posible, poner un transistor con los 0,9v del LM35 en la base, y en el colector/emisor del transistor poner un zener de manera que cuando se llegue a la tension de ruptura del zenner, pase la corriente y active la alarma o luz o relé.
El transistor entiendo que habria que usarlo porque no hay zenner de 0,9v ademas de para aislar el LM35 y que mida de forma correcta.

Espero haberme explicado. Si esto que he pensado es una estupidez, plena libertad para decirlo.

Graciasss


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 28, 2012)

Hola Amigo, piensa, si necesitas algo de precision, ese metodo que expones NO es la mejor opcion. Pues con  
la variacion de temp. ambiente la ganancia del transistor y el umbral de conduccion del diodo zener varian. Por lo tanto tendras drasticas diferencias, respecto a la temp. de alarma ajustada.


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 28, 2012)

No se tus conocimientos de electrónica pero lo habitual es poner un comparador con circuito integrado. Con el podrás tener precisión y con la salida hacer lo que quieras.


----------



## teknico (Sep 30, 2012)

Hola amigos, muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas, os comento:

-No habia pensado en estas variaciones en funcion de la temperatura, aun asi me gustaria probar. Sabrías indicarme la mejor combinacion transistor/zener y como conectarlos?. Pensando según escribo creo que usando un transistor con mucha o poca ganancia y su zener de mas o menos tensión, puede que haya una combinacion a la que le afecte menos estas variaciones de temperatura.
-Mis conocimientos de electronica son muy basicos y de hace muuuucho tiempo, me defiendo consultando y leyendo mucho. En cuanto a lo de poner un comparador es una idea que no habia contemplado, lo de usar un "integrado" ya se me hace cuesta arriba, pero igual hay uno chiquitín y barato por Ebay que me simplifica el circuito aunque a priori me parezca descabellado.
Igualmente te agradeceria algo de ayuda si conoces alguno que pueda servir para lo que necesito hacer.

Por cierto, la tension que tengo es 12v. por si es necesario tenerlo en cuenta.

Gracias de nuevo a todos por el interés y la ayuda.


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 30, 2012)

Usá el integrado LM 358. Es doble pero usas uno solo. Tiene solo 8 patitas. Buscá la hoja de datos en google y tendrás todos los datos. Es muy fácil de conseguir y barato. No creo que debas recurrir a e-bay, pues lo encontrarás en cualquier parte. Te recomiendo ese porque se puede usar con tensión simple, como tenés. Te conviene estabilizar bien la alimentación.


----------



## largo13 (Nov 16, 2012)

buenas noches soy nuevo en el  foro y necesito que en el siguiente circuito al llegar a los 50 grados enviados por el LM35 en el lugar donde esta el LED (primer led rojo) que enciende a este nivel de temperatura encienda un ventilador de 12 v o un relevador de 6v pero no he podido realizar esta conexion adecuadamente si pudieran ayudarme les agradeceria mucho

dejo adjunta la imagen del circuito


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 16, 2012)

La salida del LM3914 es de colector abierto. Podes usar un transistor PNP con el emisor conectado a 9 volts, la base a través de una resistencia a la salida que querés controlar y por el colector un relé de 9 volts (o uno de 6 con una resistencia en serie). Es lo más simple que se me ocurre.


----------



## mikel12 (Dic 8, 2013)

Hola buenas tardes, tengo un lm35 conectado a un voltimetro me funciona muy bien lo unico que no me baja de 0ºC he visto en el datasheet que puede funcionar bajo cero yo solo lo utilizo para medir la temperatura ambiente de la calle, y esta alimentado a 9v ( si hace falta lo alimento con otro voltaje), pero no se como hacerlo, pues no entiendo de electronica si alguien me hiciese un esquema para usarle en rango completo pero sin mas historias que el lm35, se lo agradeceria
Gracias ...

http://www.google.es/imgres?start=1...page=6&tbnh=162&tbnw=311&ndsp=34&tx=264&ty=43


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Dic 8, 2013)

¿A 0 grados que voltaje marca el voltimetro?


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 8, 2013)

Hola mikel12

Si lo que pretendes es poder medir temperaturas negativas con el LM35 tendrías que conectarlo como se mira en la imagen adjunta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## mikel12 (Dic 9, 2013)

Hola gracias por la rapidez en las respuestas yo ahora lo tengo conectado como la figura 1 y me funciona bien y segun la figura 2 podria funcionar de -55ºC a 150ºC que es lo que quiero yo pero no se  calcular la resistencia, me imagino que es poner la resistencia en los dos terminales del polimetro y ya tengo el rango completo. Para 9 v me sale 0.18 pero no se si son 18 Ohm, 180 Ohm o 1K80 Ohm.
http://www.google.es/imgres?sa=X&espv=210&es_sm=93&biw=1680&bih=934&tbm=isch&tbnid=tzH5lJww6Mo7XM:&imgrefurl=http://arduino-info.wikispaces.com/LM35&docid=N3W4IgGN7nBhqM&imgurl=http://arduino-info.wikispaces.com/file/view/LM35-1.jpg/239757093/LM35-1.jpg&w=450&h=298&ei=6nqlUvmhI8eJ0AXPj4DoCA&zoom=1&ved=1t:3588,r:68,s:0,i:317&iact=rc&page=3&tbnh=177&tbnw=276&start=57&ndsp=31&tx=108&ty=132
http://www.google.es/imgres?start=122&sa=X&espv=210&es_sm=93&biw=1680&bih=934&tbm=isch&tbnid=PffYgLVJWysKFM:&imgrefurl=http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/forosmf/proyectos-en-general/acondicionamiento-lm35/&docid=xLov52A5N7a90M&imgurl=http://jztdda.blu.livefilestore.com/y1pNv3_TKE3wjRB1h2K_fiofLQSl--bb2ygBD9Vscaq8gcctb6qA68pVw74UjRCDl5dLB5Pxjjh8z0VBheRx4sUMA/lm35.png&w=264&h=297&ei=RH6lUqPsBcKb0QWzxYD4CA&zoom=1&ved=1t:3588,r:25,s:100,i:79&iact=rc&page=5&tbnh=181&tbnw=148&ndsp=33&tx=86&ty=61
Yo lo tengo conectado como es el el dibujo de la pila
http://www.google.es/imgres?sa=X&espv=210&es_sm=93&biw=1680&bih=934&tbm=isch&tbnid=tsLFt2YmsY2l3M:&imgrefurl=http://hbd.org/mtippin/thermometer.html&docid=0uEBAxAkCo7ISM&imgurl=http://hbd.org/mtippin/images/therm0.gif&w=640&h=442&ei=6nqlUvmhI8eJ0AXPj4DoCA&zoom=1&ved=1t:3588,r:31,s:0,i:206&iact=rc&page=2&tbnh=177&tbnw=257&start=26&ndsp=31&tx=198&ty=85


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 9, 2013)

Hola mikel12

Si vas a utilizar el circuito que se mira en la figura 2 que adjuntaste entonces sería una resistencia de:
-Vs / 50 *mA **=* -9 / 0.000050 = 180,000 Ciento Ochenta Mil Ohms.

Ten en cuenta que esa resistencia se polariza con un voltaje negativo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Meta (Dic 9, 2013)

Hola:

Ejemplos para el PIC16F886 en asm y en C del LM35.






Código LM35 en asm.

```
;El módulo convertidor ADC. Termómetro digital
;
;Este ejemplo visualiza sobre la pantalla LCD la temperatura ambiente captada por el sensor LM35DZ
;conectado con la entrada RA0/AN0 y cuya precisión es de 10mV/ºC. La resolución del convertidor
;ADC, con una tensión de referencia de 5V, es de 0.00488. En estas condiciones cada ºC supone 
;dos incrementos en la salida del convertidor (0.00976V=10mV) aproximadamente. Es por ello que
;al resultado de la conversión se le divide entre 2.
;
;Se emplea el Timer 1 que provoca una interrupción cada 0.1 seg. Cuando se produzcan n interrupciones
;se procede a tomar una muestra de la tempreatura. En este ejemplo se toman cada 1 segundo.

        List    p=16F886        ;Tipo de procesador
        include    "P16F886.INC"    ;Definiciones de registros internos

;Ajusta los valores de las palabras de configuración durante el ensamblado.Los bits no empleados
;adquieren el valor por defecto.Estos y otros valores se pueden modificar según las necesidades

        __config    _CONFIG1, _LVP_OFF&_PWRTE_ON&_WDT_OFF&_EC_OSC&_FCMEN_OFF&_BOR_OFF    ;Palabra 1 de configuración
        __config    _CONFIG2, _WRT_OFF&_BOR40V                                    ;Palabra 2 de configuración

Tiempo            equ    .10                ;Nº de interrupciones de 0.1 seg. para tomar una muestra (p.e. 1 segundo)

            cblock    0x20            ;Inicio de variables de la aplicación
                Byte_L                ;Parte baja del byte a convertir
                Byte_H                ;Parte alta del byte a convertir
                BCD_2                ;Byte 2 de conversión a BCD
                BCD_1                ;Byte 1 de conversión a BCD
                BCD_0                ;Byte 0 de conversión a BCD
                Contador            ;Variable de contaje
                Int_Cont            ;Contador de interrupciones
                Temporal            
                Temporal_1
                Temporal_2            ;Variables temporales
            endc        

Lcd_var            equ    0x70            ;Variables de las rutinas LCD
    
                org    0x00
                goto    Inicio        ;Vector de reset
                org    0x04
                goto    Inter        ;Vector de interrupción
                org    0x05

;******************************************************************************************
;Según el valor contenido en el registro W, se devuelve el carácter a visualizar

Tabla_Mensajes    movwf    PCL        ;Calcula el desplazamiento sobre la tabla

;***********************************************************************************
;La directiva DT genera tantas intsrucciones RETLW como bytes o caracteres contenga

Mens_0            equ    $        ;Mens_0 apunta al primer carácter del mensaje 0
                dt    "  Temp.=    ",0xdf,"C",0x00

        include    "LCD4bitsPIC16.inc"        ;Incluye rutinas de manejo del LCD

;*************************************************************************************
;Mensaje: Esta rutina envía a la pantalla LCD el mensaje cuyo inicio está  indicado en
;el acumulador. El fin de un mensaje se determina mediante el código 0x00

Mensaje            movwf      Temporal_1         ;Salva posición de la tabla
Mensaje_1          movf       Temporal_1,W       ;Recupera posición de la tabla
                   call       Tabla_Mensajes     ;Busca caracter de salida
                   movwf      Temporal_2         ;Guarda el caracter
                movf       Temporal_2,F
                btfss      STATUS,Z           ;Mira si es el último
                goto       Mensaje_2
                return
Mensaje_2       call    LCD_DATO           ;Visualiza en el LCD
                incf    Temporal_1,F       ;Siguiente caracter
                goto    Mensaje_1

;****************************************************************************************************
;Visualizar: Visualiza sobre la pantalla LCD, en la posición actual del cursor, los dos 
;dígitos situados en la variable BCD_2
Visualizar        swapf    BCD_2,W
                andlw    0x0f
                iorlw    0x30            ;Convierte a ASCII el nible de más peso
                call    LCD_DATO        ;Lo visualiza
                movf    BCD_2,W
                andlw    0x0f
                iorlw    0x30            ;Convierte a ASCII el nible de menos peso
                call    LCD_DATO        ;Lo visualiza
                return

;***************************************************************************************************
;16Bits_BCD: Esta rutina convierte un número binario de 16 bits situado en Cont_H y
;Cont_L y, lo convierte en 5 dígitos BCD que se depositan en las variables BCD_0, BCD_1
;y BCD_2, siendo esta última la de menos peso.
;Está presentada en la nota de aplicación AN544 de MICROCHIP y adaptada por MSE
Bits16_BCD        bcf        STATUS,C
                clrf    Contador    
                bsf        Contador,4        ;Carga el contador con 16        
                clrf    BCD_0
                clrf    BCD_1
                clrf    BCD_2            ;Puesta a 0 inicial

Loop_16            rlf        Byte_L,F
                rlf        Byte_H,F
                rlf        BCD_2,F
                rlf        BCD_1,F
                rlf        BCD_0,F            ;Desplaza a izda. (multiplica por 2)
                decfsz    Contador,F
                goto    Ajuste
                return

Ajuste            movlw    BCD_2
                movwf    FSR                ;Inicia el índice
                call    Ajuste_BCD        ;Ajusta el primer byte
                incf    FSR,F
                call    Ajuste_BCD        ;Ajusta el segundo byte
                incf    FSR,F
                call    Ajuste_BCD
                goto    Loop_16

Ajuste_BCD        movf    INDF,W        
                addlw    0x03
                movwf    Temporal    
                btfsc    Temporal,3        ;Mayor de 7 el nibble de menos peso ??
                movwf    INDF            ;Si, lo acumula
                movf    INDF,W        
                addlw    0x30
                movwf    Temporal
                btfsc    Temporal,7        ;Mayor de 7 el nibble de menos peso ??
                movwf    INDF            ;Si, lo acumula
                return

;***************************************************************************************
;Inter:    Tratamiento de la interrupción que provoca el Timer 1 cada 0.1 seg. Espera a que 
;se produzcan tantas interrupciones como se indique en "Tiempo" para conseguir una temporización
;total determinada. Inicia una conversión del canal seleccionado, realiza los cálculos
;apropiados y visualiza sobre el LCD
Inter:            decfsz    Int_Cont,F        ;Han pasado n interrupciones ??
                goto    Inter_Fin        ;No, fin de tratamiento
;Inicia la conversión
                bsf        ADCON0,GO_DONE    ;Inicia la conversión ADC
Inter_1            btfss    PIR1,ADIF        ;Fin de conversión ??
                goto    Inter_1            ;No, esperar
                bcf        PIR1,ADIF        ;Si, reponer el flag
;Lee el resultado
                movf    ADRESH,W
                movwf    Byte_H            ;Lee y salva la parte alta de la conversión
                bsf        STATUS,RP0        ;Banco 1
                rrf        ADRESL,W        ;Divide entre 2 la parte baja de la conversión
                bcf        STATUS,RP0        ;Banco 0
                movwf    Byte_L            ;Lee y salva la parte baja/2 de la conversión
;Convierte y visualiza
                call    Bits16_BCD        ;Convierte a BCD
                movlw    0x89
                call    LCD_REG            ;Coloca el cursor
                call    Visualizar        ;Visualiza sobre el LCD
;Fin del tratamiento
                movlw    Tiempo
                movwf    Int_Cont        ;Repone el contador para otras 10 interrupciones (1 seg)
Inter_Fin        movlw    low ~.12500
                movwf    TMR1L            ;Carga la parte de menos peso de 12500 en TMR1L
                movlw    high ~.12500
                movwf    TMR1H            ;Repone el TMR1 con el valor 12500.
                bcf        PIR1,TMR1IF        ;Desconecta el flag del TMR1
                retfie

;*****************************************************************************************
;Programa principal
Inicio               clrf    PORTA
                clrf    PORTB            ;Borra salidas
                bsf        STATUS,RP0
                bsf        STATUS,RP1        ;Banco 3
                movlw    b'00000001'
                movwf    ANSEL            ;RA0/AN0/C12IN0- entrada analógica, resto digitales
                clrf    ANSELH            ;Puerta B digital
                bcf        STATUS,RP1        ;Banco 1
                clrf    TRISB            ;Puerta B se configura como salida
                movlw    b'11110001'
                movwf    TRISA            ;RA3:RA1 salidas
                bcf        STATUS,RP0        ;Selecciona banco 0
                movlw    Tiempo
                movwf    Int_Cont        ;Nº de interrupciones (10) para que transcurra 1 seg.

;Inicio de la pantalla LCD y visualiza mensaje inicial
                call    UP_LCD            ;Configura E/S para el LCD
                call    LCD_INI            ;Secuencia de inicio del LCD
                movlw    b'00001100'
                call    LCD_REG            ;LCD On, cursor y blink Off
                movlw    Mens_0
                call    Mensaje            ;Visualiza "Temp.      ºC"

;Se activa el ADC y se selecciona el canal RA0/AN0.    Frec. de conversión = Fosc/32.         
                bsf        STATUS,RP0        ;Selecciona página 1
                movlw    b'10000000'
                movwf    ADCON1            ;Alineación dcha. Vref= VDD
                bcf        STATUS,RP0        ;Selecciona página 0
                movlw    b'10000001'
                movwf    ADCON0            ;ADC en On, seleciona canal RA0/AN0 y Fosc/32

;El TMR1 trabaja con oscilador interno y un preescaler de 1:8. Si se trabaja a una frecuencia
;de 4 MHz, el TMR1 deberá ser cargado con 12500 para que provoque interrupción al de 0.1s
;(12500 * 8 * 1 =100000uS=0.1")
                bcf        PIR1,TMR1IF        ;Restaura el flag del Timer 1
                bsf        STATUS,RP0        ;Selecciona página 1
                bsf        PIE1,TMR1IE        ;habilita interrupción del TMR1
                bcf        STATUS,RP0        ;Selecciona página 0
                movlw    low ~.12500
                movwf    TMR1L
                movlw    high ~.12500
                movwf    TMR1H            ;Carga el TMR1 con el valor 12500.
                movlw    b'00110001'        ;Selecciona reloj interno y preescaler de 8
                movwf    T1CON            ;Habilita el TMR1
                movlw    b'11000000'
                movwf    INTCON            ;Habilitación global de interrupciones

;Bucle principal
            
Loop            nop
                goto    Loop            ;Repetir la lectura

                end                        ;Fin del programa fuente
```

Código en C, es el mismo que el asm de arriba:

```
/*El módulo convertidor ADC. Termómetro digital

Este ejemplo visualiza sobre la pantalla LCD la temperatura ambiente captada por el sensor LM35DZ
conectado con la entrada RA0/AN0 y cuya precisión es de 10mV/ºC. La resolución del convertidor
ADC, con una tensión de referencia de 5V, es de 0.00488. En estas condiciones cada ºC supone 
dos incrementos en la salida del convertidor (0.00976V=10mV) aproximadamente. Es por ello que
al resultado de la conversión se le divide entre 2.

Se emplea el Timer 1 que provoca una interrupción cada 0.1 seg. Cunado se produzcan n interrupciones
se procede a tomar una muestra de la tempreatura. En este ejemplo se toman cada 1 segundo. 

En este caso visualizamos en centígrados (ºC) y en Fahrenheit (ºF), donde (ºF = ºC*1.8+32)*/

#include <16f886.h>

/* Ajusta los valores de las palabras de configuración durante el ensamblado.Los bits no empleados
adquieren el valor por defecto.Estos y otros valores se pueden modificar según las necesidades */

#fuses     NOLVP,PUT,NOWDT,EC_IO,NOFCMEN,NOBROWNOUT    //Palabra 1 de configuración
#fuses    NOWRT,BORV40                                //Palabra 2 de configuración

/* Con estas directivas las funciones "input" y "output_bit" no reprograman
el pin de la puerta cada vez que son utilizadas. Si no se indica el
modo fast_io se asume por defecto standard_io el cual reprograma el pin
siempre antes de ser utilizadas estas funciones. */

#device ADC=10                                    //Conversor ADC/ de 10 bits de resolución
#use fast_io (A)
#use fast_io (B)
#use delay(clock=4000000)                        //Frecuencia de trabajo

#include <lcd4bitsPIC16.h>                        //Incluye funciones de manejo del LCD

#define Tiempo    10                                //Nº de interrupciones de 0.1 seg. para tomar una muestra (p.e. 1 segundo)
int Int_Cont;                                    //Contador de interrupciones
int16 Temperatura;                                //Variable con la temperatura medida    
int Centigrados;                                //Variable con la medida en ºC
float Fahrenheit;                                //Variable con la medida en ºFahrenheit

/****************************************************************************************
Tratamiento de la interrupción que provoca el Timer 1 cada 0.1 seg. Espera a que se produzcan
tantas interrupciones como se indique en "Tiempo" para conseguir una temporización total determinada.
Inicia una conversión del canal seleccionado, realiza los cálculos apropiados y visualiza sobre el LCD*/
#int_timer1                
tratamiento()
{    
    Int_Cont--;    
    if(Int_Cont==0)                                //Han pasado n interrupciones
    {
        lcd_gotoxy(10,1);                        //Coloca el cursor        
        Temperatura=read_adc();                    //Inicia la conversión y lee el resultado (temperatura)
        Centigrados=Temperatura/2;                //Calcula los grados centígrados
        Fahrenheit=Centigrados*1.8+32;            //Calcula los grados Fahrenheit
        printf(lcd_putc,"%2u",Centigrados);        //Visualiza en grados centígrados
        lcd_gotoxy(8,2);                        //Coloca el cursor
        printf(lcd_putc,"%3.1f",Fahrenheit);    //Visualiza en grados Fahrenheit
        Int_Cont=Tiempo+1;                        //Repone el contador para otras 10 interrupciones (1 seg)
    }
    set_timer1(~12500);                            //Repone TMR1 con 12500
}
                    
main()
{  
    delay_ms(50);    
    lcd_init();                                    //Inicia la pantalla LCD
    printf(lcd_putc,"Temp.=      %cC",0xdf);    //Visualiza "Temp.      ºC"                        
    lcd_gotoxy(13,2);
    printf(lcd_putc,"%cF",0xdf);                //Visualiza "ºF"        
    Int_Cont=Tiempo+1;                            //Nº de interrupciones (10) para que transcurra 1 seg.

//Se activa el ADC y se selecciona el canal RA0/AN0. Frecuencia de trabajo Fosc/32
    setup_adc(adc_clock_div_32);                //Ajusta frecuencia de muestreo del ADC
    setup_adc_ports(sAN0);                        //RA0 entrada analógica
    set_adc_channel(0);                            //Selección del canal RA0/AN0

/*El TMR1 trabaja con oscilador interno y un preescaler de 1:8. Si se trabaja a una frecuencia
de 4 MHz, el TMR1 deberá ser cargado con 12500 para que provoque interrupción al de 0.1s
(12500 * 8 * 1 =100000uS=0.1")*/
    set_timer1(~12500);                            //Carga TMR1 con 12500
    setup_timer_1(T1_INTERNAL | T1_DIV_BY_8);    //TMR1 ON y 1:8    
    enable_interrupts(int_timer1);                //Activa interrupción del Timer1    
    enable_interrupts(global);                    //Habilita interrupciones

    while(1)
    {
    }
}
```

Espero que te dejes las cosas claras.


----------



## eL1ct (Dic 10, 2013)

Hola:

Fijaros que existen 3 tipos de LM35 segun la temperatura de funcionamiento (aparece en el Datasheet):
http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/snis159d/snis159d.pdf

LM35    = -55 +150 ºC
LM35C = -40 +110 ºC
LM35D =   0  +100 ºC

luego existe la version "A" que segun entiendo ofrece mayor precision.

Tambien tened en cuenta, como dice MrCarlos, que si aplicas una tension negativa con una resistencia, la temperatura negativa se mostrara en tension negativa, valga la redundancia; esto esta bien para circuitos analogicos, pero podria ser complicado para circuitos digitales.

Para medir temperaturas negativas podria ser mas apropiado usar el siguiente integrado, aunque depende de cada uno elegir el sensor segun la aplicacion (este habria que calibrarlo para que sea preciso):
http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/snis160d/snis160d.pdf
 Este nos daria la temperatura absoluta en ºK, por lo tanto, no hay temperaturas negativas, cero ºC seria 273,15ºK
https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kelvin

Un saludo


----------



## lolo2n3055 (Dic 10, 2013)

También se puede comprar un termómetro digital ( mas sencillo)


----------



## ilcapo (Abr 20, 2014)

hola que tal, existe algun sensor como el LM35 pero que llegue hasta los 240°C ? con el LM35 solo llega hasta 150°C y me queda corto, es que no quiero caer en la PT100 donde se complica demasiado el circuito, gracias !


----------



## R-Mario (Abr 22, 2014)

ilcapo dijo:


> hola que tal, existe algun sensor como el LM35 pero que llegue hasta los 240°C ? con el LM35 solo llega hasta 150°C y me queda corto, es que no quiero caer en la PT100 donde se complica demasiado el circuito, gracias !



Ningún sensor de silicio te va poder medir esa temperatura, ahí ya tienes que usar a rtd o un termopar, no se si exista algún ptc o ntc que alcance a medir esa temperatura sin quemarse


----------



## f0raster0 (May 15, 2014)

Lo normal es por ejemplo a 25ºC = 250mV 
¿Es posible aumentar el voltaje de referencia?
Quisiera poder tener voltajes de salida más altos..
He pensado en colocar uno o dos diodos entre pin3 y GND de tal forma de obtener un voltaje de salida como Vref+250mV cuando la temperatura es 25ºC

La primera opción que intente la obtuve desde el datasheet pag16, fig 26
http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm35.pdf pero sin suerte 
Solo cambie 7V por 5V, ¿Será necesario mantener +7V?

gracias


----------



## eL1ct (May 15, 2014)

Hola:

No, ceo que lo normal es 25ºC = 250mV

Ese circuito no te aumenta el voltaje de referencia, si no que te amplifica la tension x10, es decir 25ºC = 2,5V

En cuanto a la alimentacion ten en cuenta que en el pin negativo del integrado tienes (a 25ºC) 2,5V-0.25V=2.25V, y si lo alimentas con 5V pues entre el pin negativo y el positivo tendras 5V-2.25V=2.75V y no creo que eso funcione bien, ya que dice que lo alimentes entre 4 a 30V.

En ese ejemplo alimentandolo a 7V creo que hasta 33ºC mediria bien, de ahi para adelante el integrado estaria operando a menos de 4V.


----------



## Fernando1987 (May 15, 2014)

f0raster0 dijo:


> Lo normal es por ejemplo a 25ºC = 250mV
> ¿Es posible aumentar el voltaje de referencia?
> Quisiera poder tener voltajes de salida más altos..
> He pensado en colocar uno o dos diodos entre pin3 y GND de tal forma de obtener un voltaje de salida como Vref+250mV cuando la temperatura es 25ºC
> ...



Podes hacer lo que decis (sumar) o bien amplificar la señal con operacioneles en funcion sumador o amplificador respectivamente


----------



## f0raster0 (May 15, 2014)

gracias.. necesito obtener a la salida al menos 1V mas Vout del LM35
ejemplo: 1V+0.25V=1.25V a 25ºC, 
Dos diodos en serie entre pin3 y GND podra servir manteniendo 5V.
Las PCBs est'an listas y son muchas, comet'i un error en mis c'alculos


----------



## eL1ct (May 15, 2014)

Quiza puedas poner una tension de referencia de estos LM385-1.2 y no perderias precision.

Por otra parte, tambien existen "termometros" que en vez de darte la salida en celsius te dan en kelvin, pero este es otro integrado: LM335 igual te es mas facil adaptar tus PCBs a este integrado que aumentar la tension. (creo que ya mencione esto _antes_ )

De todos modos no se por que quieres aumentar la tension en 1V o algo asi, y me gustaria saberlo. Y tambien creo que seria interesante saber que rango de temperatura piensas medir, lo digo por que estos datos nos pueden ayudar a ayudarte mejor.


----------



## f0raster0 (May 15, 2014)

si gracias.. aqu'i adjunto el circuito.. control de temp entre 50ºC y 35ºC
Estoy usando el chip MC34161-D
con la guia http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/AND8426-D.PDF
En mi ecuaciones (excel) use 3V cuando lo correcto era Vout del LM35 
Entonces me daba valores correctos para R1 y (R2+R4) luego de armar el primer PCB descubri mi error..
foto adjunta lado derecho Vout en LM35 normal:cabezon: , lado izq Vout en LM35+1V
nota1: En fig1 R3**=R4+R2 he sacado R4 para lograr valores de resistencia total bajos

Mi otra intento (foto: intento2)) fue cotar track y colocar wires para lograr la configuraci'on de pag9, fig19 http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/MC34161-D.PDF pero tampoco tengo suerte aunque aqu'i me pregunto si estoy calculando bien. El ventilador enciende a 50ºC pero se apaga cerca de 41ºC(deberia apagarse a los 35ºC segun mis calculos, ver foto)

gracias, he ordenado el LM335


----------



## f0raster0 (May 17, 2014)

eL1ct Gracias ha funcionado de maravilla y la modificaci'on es m'inima..

Al no usar adj del LM335, solo debo dejarlo al aire o alguna recomendaci'on especial?


----------



## eL1ct (May 17, 2014)

Me alegro de que puedas solucionarlo con el LM335
El adjust si no lo usas creo que lo correcto es que lo dejes al aire


----------



## GuillermoFT (Oct 14, 2014)

Saludos,
Estoy realizando un proyecto en el cual pretendo realizar un sensor de temperatura por radiofrecuencia, que sería obtener la lectura por un pic y despues mandar el dato por rf y otro pic recibir el dato y mostrarlo por una lcd, para esto primero debo hacer pruebas con la comunicación serial. ya lo he hecho y funciona bien por lo pronto en la simulación, el problema es que el pic que recibe el dato sólo me muestra enteros en la lcd sin punto decimal y yo requiero mínimo un decimal después del punto. Alguién podría saber que estoy haciendo mal??? adjunto los códigos.

-----------CÓDIGO DEL PIC TRANSMISOR (pic16f873a)-----------------------

```
#include "C:\Documents and Settings\memo\Mis documentos\Docs GuillermoFT\proyectos\transmisor.h"
#use rs232(baud=9600,parity=N,xmit=PIN_C6,rcv=PIN_C7,bits=8)
char x;
void main()
{
   long val; 
   float sen; 
   setup_adc_ports(AN0_AN1_AN3);
   setup_adc(ADC_CLOCK_INTERNAL);
   setup_spi(SPI_SS_DISABLED);
   setup_timer_0(RTCC_INTERNAL|RTCC_DIV_1);
   setup_timer_1(T1_DISABLED);
   setup_timer_2(T2_DISABLED,0,1);
   setup_comparator(NC_NC_NC_NC);
   setup_vref(FALSE);

   // TODO: USER CODE!!
   while(1)
   {
    set_adc_channel(0);          
    delay_us(50);                  
    val=read_adc();           
    sen=(0.488758*(float)val);
    x=sen;
    putc(x);
    delay_ms(500);
   }
}

---------------------CÓDIGO DEL PIC RECEPTOR(pic16f876a)-------------------------------
#include "C:\Documents and Settings\memo\Mis documentos\Docs GuillermoFT\proyectos\receptor.h"
#use rs232(baud=9600,parity=N,xmit=PIN_C6,rcv=PIN_C7,bits=8)
#define LCD_TYPE 2
#include <lcd.c>
float temp;
#int_rda
rda_isr()
{
   temp=getc();
}

void main()
{
   lcd_init();
   lcd_gotoxy(1,1);
   printf(lcd_putc,"TEMP:");


   setup_adc_ports(NO_ANALOGS);
   setup_adc(ADC_OFF);
   setup_spi(SPI_SS_DISABLED);
   setup_timer_0(RTCC_INTERNAL|RTCC_DIV_1);
   setup_timer_1(T1_DISABLED);
   setup_timer_2(T2_DISABLED,0,1);
   setup_comparator(NC_NC_NC_NC);
   setup_vref(FALSE);

   // TODO: USER CODE!!
   enable_interrupts(int_rda);
   enable_interrupts(global);
  
      
      lcd_gotoxy(1,2);
      printf(lcd_putc,"%02.1f", temp); 
      delay_ms(500);
   
      
}
```


----------



## R-Mario (Oct 15, 2014)

Primero usa el edito de codigos del foro para que no satures la pantalla con tu codigo. Segundo para nada es recomendable trabajar con numero flotantes y menos para una tarea tan sencilla como la que quieres.

Puedes acondicionar la señal de referencia del ADC para que por 0.1°C del LM35 "osea 1mV equivalente" el ADC del PIC lo convierta en un bit. Luego solo conviertes a BCD y lo despliegas en la LCD colocando el punto decimal a donde debe ir, en este caso seria XX.X °C


----------



## ruben90 (Dic 2, 2014)

utilizo un C.I. LM35 para realizar la temperatura de un dispositivo, pero observe que uno me marca 25 mV y el otro me marca 24 mV, estos circuitos los solde a unos cables, no se si les afecto el calor del cautin (tube mucho cuidado en soldar los cables, esperaba un tiempo en soldar cada uno). La fuente que utilizo es una de 5V (la cual saque de la datasheet del LM7805) y al LM35 le coloque un capacitor de acoplamiento (0.1uF de poliester) para reducir el ruido.

Si alguien puede compartirme su experiencia con estos CI se lo agradecieria mucho.


Diagrama:


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 2, 2014)

> utilizo un C.I. LM35 para realizar la temperatura de un dispositivo



Ok.



> pero observe que uno me marca 25 mV y el otro me marca 24 mV



No que nada más es uno?

Cómo es que conectaste cada uno? en paralelo?

Por ahí leí que eso es típico, no creas que tiene tolerancia cero de todo.


----------



## ruben90 (Dic 2, 2014)

tengo dos LM35, primero coloco uno en el circuito y me marca un valor, luego coloco el otro y me marca otro valor, osea uno me marca 24mV y el otro 25mV, creo que deberian marcar lo mismo, no? o es por error de fabricación, o será que al soldarlo, el calor les afecto? esa es mi principal duda, Gracias


----------



## Sr. Domo (Dic 2, 2014)

ruben90 dijo:


> tengo dos LM35, primero coloco uno en el circuito y me marca un valor, luego coloco el otro y me marca otro valor, osea uno me marca 24mV y el otro 25mV, creo que deberian marcar lo mismo, no? o es por error de fabricación, o será que al soldarlo, el calor les afecto? esa es mi principal duda, Gracias



Puede que sea algún "error" de fabricación, aunque "error" no es la palabra más adecuada, más bien sería que es uno de los pocos integrados que no tienen los parámetros típicos indicados en su datasheet. Dudo que la soldadura haya afectado el chip de silicio, y menos si está hecho para medir temperatura, bueno, esa es mi opinión 

Y otra cosa, no creo que el circuito se descontrole todo con 1mV menos que la tensión típica que debe tener a la salida.

Salu2!


----------



## Nick1739 (Ene 7, 2015)

Buenas y santas. 

Se un poco de circuitos (Poco y nada), y he diseñado algunos, pero esto me supera en creces... Hacer un termostato para el acuario de mí padre, y luego si todo sale como debería, comerciarlo con sus amigos de acuario! -haha-

Al grano. Quiero hacer un simple termostato que al llegar a los 28°, active un simple rele.. Lo que sigue, va por mi cuenta, lo anterior no se hacerlo porque he visto muchisimo a los nombrados "Amplificadores operacionales", y que aumentan el voltaje, pero siendo 28mV + los -digamos- 5V que agregaría el AO serian unos 5,28V... lo cual no es relevante.. o eso creo yo, sino se podría trabajar al borde de la tensión del rele digamos, si el rele es de 12V, regular el LM35 para que a 27° este a unos 11,99V... Desvarío, tal vez todo lo que diga esta pesimo (Y es muy posible jaja). Entonces, se entiende??? -jiji-

Termostato con LM35 que active un rele a los 28° o 0,028V, de ser posible, expliquen ^_^

Saludos!


----------



## eL1ct (Ene 8, 2015)

Hola:

Puedes conseguir una señal de disparo con un comparador; comparando la salida del termostato con una tension de referencia constante (supongo que tembien te interesaria poner algun tipo de histeresis).
Luego, amplificar dicha señal de disparo con un transistor para poder alimentar correctamente el rele y ya esta.

Supongo que explicado de forma simple seria eso.


----------



## Nick1739 (Ene 8, 2015)

Hola, gracias por la respuesta, pero no se como usar un comparador, y no tengo ni idea que es la histeresis, agradeceria una breve explicacion. 

Saludos!
Supongo que explicado de forma simple seria eso.


----------



## papirrin (Ene 8, 2015)

Y si pones en google "Comparador con histeresis no inversor"







U2A=Amplificador No inversor
U2C=Comparador con Histeresis
U2B=Seguidor de tension


----------



## Nick1739 (Ene 9, 2015)

Papirrin... Mi no entender!


----------



## papirrin (Ene 9, 2015)

Que parte no entendiste... te puse un link para que leas una explicacion facil sin calculos complejos y te puse el diagrama que necesitas...

Sin animo de ser grosero, creo que si no entiendes eso o te dedicas a otra cosa o comienzas con proyectos mas faciles o haces preguntas mas concretas. XD


----------



## Nick1739 (Ene 9, 2015)

Papirrin, ahora sí, no había visto el link. Además recién termino la secundaria, no fui a un colegio técnico ni nada.. Así que no esperes grandes conocimientos ^_^





eL1ct dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Puedes conseguir una señal de disparo con un comparador; comparando la salida del termostato con una tension de referencia constante (supongo que tembien te interesaria poner algun tipo de histeresis).
> Luego, amplificar dicha señal de disparo con un transistor para poder alimentar correctamente el rele y ya esta.
> ...



_______________________________________________________________________________

 Gracias por la respuesta, es la mas bonita! 

*La idea: *
    Conectar un LM35, y que a los 290mV se encienda un rele así este, encendiendo un cooler.

    La salida de 290mV del LM35 va a ser comparada con un amplificador operacional -El 741-. Cuando sea menor de 290mV, solo estar en standby, al superar ese umbral, se activara el 741 y así van a empezar a circular los 290mV, luego amplificar esos mV a algo mas interesante, con un transitor amplificar esa señal a unos 9V.


    Perfecto.. Lo único que no entiendo es como usar un transistor como amplificador, leí un poco pero no me cerro bien la idea. Solo se que puede ser NPN o PNP, estuve probando en un simulador y no me fue nada bien.

Saludos


----------



## papirrin (Ene 9, 2015)

Creo que el 741 no es rail to rail  si es asi podrias necesitar una fuente simetrica para comparar los  290mV
con lo del transistor fijate en el Q1 del esquema que puse


----------



## juanma2468 (Ene 10, 2015)

Pues lo tuyo es facil, primero que nada debes amplificar tu señal del LM35, recuerda que entrega 10mV/°C o sea que para 28°C entrega 280mV de salida. La amplificacion la puedes hacer con un LM741 en configuracion no inversora, y la amplificaras por ejemplo a 5V, la ganancia que tendra que tener tu amplificador sera de 5/0.28 y luego colocaras un comparador donde podras una tension de referencia de 5V en el pin -V y en +V la señal que amplificas. El comparador lo alimentas con 12V y la salida la mandas a un transistor que funcione en corte/saturacion para poder manejar asi el rele


----------



## eL1ct (Ene 10, 2015)

Hola:

Me alegro de que te guste mi respuesta 

Primero, si usas un solo operacional, es mas dificil poner una histeresis (o realimentacion positiva) a tan bajas tensiones, por eso en el circuito que propuso papirrin primero amplifica (en voltaje) la señal del sensor.

Lo de amplificar con un transistor lo decia para amplificarlo en corriente, ya que el operacional se basta y se sobra para amplificar en voltaje. Este transistor puede ser BJT (NPN o PNP) o yo preferiria usar un MOSFET, aunque un BJT en configuracion emisir comun (te amplifica tanto en corriente como en voltaje) seria suficiente.

Tambien es cierto que el operacional 741 no es el mas apropiado para usarlo como conparador a baja tension sobre todo por lo de "input voltage range"

Otra idea que se me ocurre mirando el datasheet es que en vez de usar otro operacional para amplificar la señal del LM35, se puede usar una configuracion tal que asi: Asi podriamos montar el circuito solo con un operacional, mas simple digo yo.

Como indica en el ejemplo, a la salida conseguiriamos una tension de 0.075v+100mV/ºC de una forma muy simple. (2.275V a 22ºC) .

PD: Por ejemplo el LM358 (aunque no tiene muy buena fama en audio) creo que podria funcionar bien para este trabajo. Lo propongo por que creo que es un operacional barato y seria suficiente para esto.


----------



## juanma2468 (Ene 10, 2015)

Un LM358 es utilizado para audio como amplificador de potencia para salida directa a parlante, con la configuracion que propones del LM35 trabajas con muy baja tension lo cual es un problema a la hora de discriminarla


----------



## papirrin (Ene 10, 2015)

No se que tan dificil sea alla pero aca es complicado encontrar resistencias del 1%, es mas facil y barato usar un 358 o 324.


----------



## eL1ct (Ene 10, 2015)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Un LM358 es utilizado para audio como  amplificador de potencia para salida directa a parlante, con la  configuracion que propones del LM35 trabajas con muy baja tension lo  cual es un problema a la hora de discriminarla



Si no me equivoco el LM358 es operacional... creo que tu te refieres al LM386

Cierto que para medir temperaturas de 100ºC pues necesitariamos unas tensiones de alimentacion altas, pero para temperaturas de hasta 40ºC creo que con 9V es suficiente, y si lo alimentas con 12V perfecto.



papirrin dijo:


> No se que tan dificil sea alla pero aca es  complicado encontrar resistencias del 1%, es mas facil y barato usar un  358 o 324.



Por otra parte, creo que con resistencias de 5% tambien funcionaria, quiza perderiamos algo de precision? La cuestion es que, como tenemos un trimmer se puede ajustar el voltaje de salida para la temperatura dada; asi que, si tienes otro LM35 (o otro medidor) y lo calibras con este, pues ya esta...

Es que tambien hay que tener en cuenta que si amplificas la señal de temperatura del LM35 con un operacional tambien tienes un error dependiendo sobre todo del offset del operacional y cuanto amplifiques dicha señal.


----------



## papirrin (Ene 10, 2015)

> Es que tambien hay que tener en cuenta que si amplificas la señal de temperatura del LM35 con un operacional tambien tienes un error dependiendo sobre todo del offset del operacional y cuanto amplifiques dicha señal.



a eso yo no le veo mucho problema, quizas lo veria si necesitara un display de la temperatura, pero solo sirve para tomar un punto de referencia, es decir si ajustando el potenciometro que dispare a los 28º reales y el sensor indica que son 30º pues no importa, importaria si tuviera un dispaly que indicara 30º y en realidad fueran 28º.

Honestamente yo no le veo problema al circuito que puse, quizas solo reajustar las resistencias de amplificador no inversor si es necesario y de las histeresis para alimentarlo con 12V, en lugar de 15V, que es mas comun, o en su defecto el voltaje que se necesite.


----------



## eL1ct (Ene 10, 2015)

Bueno, no se, solo lo propuse como otra solucion, nunca dije que lo que pusiste anteriormente tuviera ningun problema. Y efectivamente algunos errores se pueden corregir calibrandolos.

Esto que puse lo saque del datasheet, lo vi y me parecio muy ineresante, el sistema es muy parecido a lo que usa un LM317 para ajustar el voltaje, solo que aqui ese voltaje ademas varia con la temperatura.

Aplicandolo en tu circuito, creo que serviria como el sustituto de U2A


----------



## papirrin (Ene 10, 2015)

> Esto que puse lo saque del datasheet, lo vi y me parecio muy ineresante, el sistema es muy parecido a lo que usa un LM317 para ajustar el voltaje, solo que aqui ese voltaje ademas varia con la temperatura.



La verdad es que si esta interesante, me gusto como para usarlo con un microcontrolador sin amplificador. algun dia lo probare a ver que tal.

con respecto al circuito que puse (que no lo hice yo), como que no le veo caso sustituirlo puesto que si utiliza un LM358(quitando el seguidor), le sobraria un amplificador mejor usarlo no?, o si es un 324 le sobrarian Dos amplificadores. digo solo por practicidad usarlos si ya estan XD. si hicieran falta para otra cosa estoy totalmente deacuerdo en intentarlo.


----------



## Nick1739 (Ene 10, 2015)

Apaa... No me conecto un día y *¡Bummmm!*

Ahora me volvieron más loco. ¿Qué hago entonces?, que recomiendan, hay algunas cosas que no entiendo de lo que hablan, como la histeresis (Por lo que he entendido, es una retroalimentación.. ¿con qué fin?, no lo se aun).

Pero en fin... ¿Qué me recomiendan?, tengo este circuito:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/cooler/index.htm

Me gusto, y más o menos lo entiendo, solo el MOSFET creo que es el ícono rojo... un quilombo!

Saludos y gracias por las respuestas!


----------



## papirrin (Ene 10, 2015)

> Ahora me volvieron más loco. ¿Qué hago entonces?, que recomiendan,


 pues yo ya te recomende un circuito facil que parece que funciona, o que comiences con proyectos mas sencillos.



> como la histeresis



la histeresis, en pocas palabras es que fijas dos voltajes, por decirlo asi en un rango de 5V,  fijas 3.5V y 2,5.

cuando vayas incrementando el voltaje de comparacion se activara a los 3.5V, pero al decrementarlo no se desactivara a los 3.49V sino que hasta que llegue a los 2.5V. (esto es un ejemplo)

si no tuviera esa histeresis, que es como un rango de operacion, y fuera fijo en la activacion de 3.5V cuando cambie a 3.49V se desactivaria y cuando suba a 3.5V se activaria, y si vuelve a bajar a 3.49 se desactiva, lo que produce que el rele se active y desactive vibrando, como si prendieras y apagaras una luz rapidamente, produciendo una oscilacion indeseable.

el circuito que pones tiene dos comparadores con histeresis, si consigues ese integrado te puede servir igual.


en el diagrama interno del integrado que pusiste el simbolito que esta en el circulo rojo en el operacional que esta como comparador indica que tiene histeresis que tambien se llama bascula schmitt trigger (o algo asi)

segun la ficha tecnica tiene una histeresis de 5ºC lo que quiere decir mas o menos que si fijas la temperatura a que active a unos 28º, se desactivara hasta que baje a los 23º  si no me equivoco.


----------



## Nick1739 (Ene 13, 2015)

Bueno muchachos, muchas gracias por la buena onda, vamos a ver que sale, y si sale bien, lo posteo aca!. Saludos y gracias.-


----------



## Nick1739 (Ene 13, 2015)

Ahora que me doy cuenta, no puedo usar el LM56. La aplicación es para un acuario, y necesito un sensor tipo el LM36, que lo puedo cablear, aislarlo y dejarlo en el agua, no como un integrado.


----------



## ilcapo (May 31, 2016)

Hola, porque para amplificar la salida del LM35 casi siempre se usa el LM358 ? tiene alguna caracteristica especial ese AO ? gracias!


----------



## lolo2n3055 (May 31, 2016)

Es un AO valido para este fin y es ECONÓMICO, esa es una muy buena caracteristica especial.


----------



## 1024 (May 31, 2016)

ilcapo dijo:


> Hola, porque para amplificar la salida del LM35 casi siempre se usa el LM358 ? tiene alguna caracteristica especial ese AO ? gracias!



Hola, este amplificador puede alimentarse unipolarmente, y es doble.


----------



## juanma2468 (Jun 1, 2016)

Características principales del LM358:
- Funciona con fuente simple y con fuente partida (3V a 32V - ±1,5V a ±16V)
- Posee buena calidad vs costo
- Fácil de conseguir
- Bajo offset para muchas aplicaciones
- Gran rechazo al modo común
- Compenzado internamente en frecuencia y temperatura
- Bajo consumo


----------



## Pascu_sp (May 17, 2018)

Hola! Soy nuevo por aquí.

He estado leyendo temas de este mismo foro y no he encontrado lo que busco, lo más parecido ha sido esto pero no es lo que necesito. El caso es que en la universidad para aprobar una asignatura nos han dicho que tenemos que hacer un circuito que mida temperatura corporal con LM331, un optoacoplador, una protoboard y lo que queramos.

Así que se nos ha ocurrido usar un LM35 (aunque estamos usando un LM34 para las pruebas) que nos devolvería un valor de 0,35 V para una temperatura de 35 V y conectarlo a un LM331 para cambiar de tensión a frecuencia, un optoacoplador, un LM331 para cambiar de frecuencia a tensión y por último un amplificador para compensar las pérdidas y multiplicar por 10 el valor de la tensión, de tal forma que con 35 grados obtendrías 3,5 V, cerraríamos el circuito con una resistencia y usaríamos un voltímetro como un "display". El problema es que no funciona, hemos aislado el sensor y no cambia siquiera de tensión al cambiar la temperatura.

Ruego cualquier tipo de ayuda o consejo, dejo aquí el circuito que hemos montado.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## pandacba (May 17, 2018)

Porque necesitan convertir tensión a frecuencia? y viceversa?


----------



## Pascu_sp (May 17, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Porque necesitan convertir tensión a frecuencia? y viceversa?



Porque nos obliga el profesor, para añadirle algo de dificultad al circuito. Suena estúpido pero es así -_-"

Del mismo modo que no nos dejan usar chips integrados. Pero bueno, usando eso conseguiríamos pasar de corriente alterna a continua con bastante precisión, lo que facilita la lectura de la misma.


----------



## ricbevi (May 17, 2018)

Empezando y a simple vista con R15 haciendo conducir al TR del opto no creo que logres hacer nada mas, colócala a GND en ves de a +B.

Igualmente las resistencias y los capacitores deben estar muy bien calculados para que se alcancen a carga y/o descargar en el tiempo(o periodo) que le da la frecuencia que trabajen.

Es todo muy "tirado de los pelos".

Ric.


----------



## Pascu_sp (May 17, 2018)

ricbevi dijo:


> Empezando y a simple vista con R15 haciendo conducir al TR del opto no creo que logres hacer nada mas, colócala a GND en ves de a +B.
> 
> Igualmente las resistencias y los capacitores deben estar muy bien calculados para que se alcancen a carga y/o descargar en el tiempo(o periodo) que le da la frecuencia que trabajen.
> 
> ...



Los valores de resistencias y capacitores de los LM331 son los recomendados por el fabricante... Hice un cálculo para ver si el filtro de frecuencia de entrada del segundo LM331 funcionaría con la frecuencia dada por el primero y aparentemente sí. Lo de R15 tienes toda la razón del mundo, lo acabo de cambiar pero el segundo LM331 no da voltaje a la salida según Proteus.


----------



## ricbevi (May 18, 2018)

En las condiciones de trabajo, estas seguro que la salida del LM es capaz de encender el led del opto? compara ambas hojas de datos y verifica que eso ocurra por que si no el TR que conmuta a C4, no podrá hacerlo.
Seria de ayuda a los que te ayuden que incluyeras la simulación del Proteus por que si quiero verificar algo me obligas a que tenga que dibujarlo.

Ric.


----------



## Pascu_sp (May 18, 2018)

Bueno el archivo de Proteus está un poco improvisado porque no sé usarlo, lo tengo sobretodo para tener un esquema del circuito. De hecho la última parte del amplificador no me la hace y es raro, pero la parte del opto sí. Para que funcione el segundo LM331 he tenido que conectarle otra fuente en Proteus eso sí.

Pero con la protoboard real el problema que tenemos ahora mismo es que el sensor no cambia su voltaje. Y no es problema del sensor porque lo hemos cambiado varias veces.

Muchas gracias por toda la ayuda que me estais dando.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2018)

Pon una imagen grande y nítida del montaje en protoboard.


----------



## Pascu_sp (May 18, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pon una imagen grande y nítida del montaje en protoboard.



Te refieres a esto o una proto virtual conectada?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2018)

Achicá C1 a 10 nF o menos


----------



## Pascu_sp (May 18, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Achicá C1 a 10 nF o menos



Lo he hecho y no mejora la cosa, por qué tenía que poner un condensador de menos capacidad?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2018)

A ver , si ponés un potenciómetro entre +V1 y masa y con el cursor alimentás la resistencia de 100k R2 , desconectando el LM34 , que pasa ?


----------



## Pascu_sp (May 18, 2018)

Ahora mismo no puedo saberlo porque hasta el lunes no abre la universidad y usamos un osciloscopio para medir la señal de salida, que no me han dejado llevarme a casa.

Intentaré darle vueltas y encontrar algo que funcione en Proteus con esos componentes. Si lo consigo intentaré usar alguna ptotoboard virtual como Fritzier y ver si funciona ahí.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2018)

[Deberías tener una variación de voltaje y brillo en L1]


----------



## Pascu_sp (May 18, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> [Deberías tener una variación de voltaje y brillo en L1]



En proteus no, pero creo que el archivo de simulación tiene fallos, inentaré depurarlo.

Mil gracias


----------



## ricbevi (May 18, 2018)

Pascu_sp dijo:


> En proteus no, pero creo que el archivo de simulación tiene fallos, inentaré depurarlo.
> 
> Mil gracias



Para empezar tienes errores en los valores de las Resistencias y de los Capacitores, en Proteus se coloca 6k8 para 6800Ω(idem para la 7K5) y 470nF para 0.47uF.
 Los puntos de pruebas debes separarlo de las lineas, no apoyarlos y unirlas con una de ellas, la fuente de 5V de alimentación es el POWER por defecto que trae en TERMINALS MODE. 
Te falta CL en la simulación y la resistencia de 47R en serie con ellos mejora la linealidad. 
Lee detenidamente la hoja de datos.

Eso fue en una hojeada, hay que fijarse si hay mas. Puedes usar el osciloscopio virtual que trae proteus en los instrumentos virtuales.

Se "prolijo" y ordenado tanto en lo virtual como en lo real, nunca te arrepentirás y te ahorraras muchos dolores de cabeza y perdida de tiempo.

Ric.


----------



## Pascu_sp (May 19, 2018)

Ya he cambiado el archivo. Mil gracias, ya entiendo todos los errores que me daban.

Ahora el problema es que el segundo LM331 y el amplificador no hace lo que debería hacer. Se me hace raro sobretodo la parte del amplificador operacional, porque es un no inversor normal, no tiene cosas raras como para que me saque 0V.


----------



## memelo_01 (May 25, 2018)

Leer la temperatura del TC77.


----------

